# بل ليس من نسل اسماعيل ونتحدى .. الخلاصة



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2015)

*محمد ليس من اسماعيل ونتحدى *​*خلاصة الموضوع لننهى هذة المهزلة مع هذة الاطفال المعاقة فانا الان فى بيتى وبين يدى الالاف من المراجع ليس كهذا المتسول العابث فسنرى كيفية الفرق بين الباحث والعابث *

*السؤال الاول الذى فشل فيه طفلنا العزيز الاجابة عنه طيلة الموضوع ولن يجيب عنه ولن يستطيع احدا فى هذة الامة ان يجب عنه *

*هل لديك سلسلة نسب صحيحة تربط محمد رسول الاسلام باسماعيل ؟*
*الاجابة لا والنسابون العرب قالوا ان النسب منقطع عند عدنان وما فوق عدنان لا احد يعرفه *
*انتهى الموضوع للابد 

للتذكرة فقط 
* 
*

*










*وفى كتاب " الرحيق المختوم " نقرا 
لنسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثلاثة أجزاء: جزء اتفق على صحته أهل السير  والأنساب وهو إلى عدنان، وجزء اختلفوا فيه ما بين متوقف فيه وقائل به، وهو  ما فوق عدنان إلى إبراهيم عليه السلام، وجزء لا نشك أن فيه أمورا غير  صحيحة، وهو ما فوق إبراهيم إلى آدم عليهما السلام
*​
*وفى كتاب السير وليم مور حياة محمد*




*
ان هذة الاسماء فبركة ومقتبسة من كتب يهودية 






كتاب كمان








عدنان هذا الذى اعتبر من اجداد محمد نسبه فوق عدنان غير مؤكد
كتاب اخر 
**



*​*



*​*خلاصة الامر الجزء المتفق عليه بين النسابين العرب فى نسب محمد هو الى عدنان فقط وما فوقه لا احد يعرف " وهو المطلوب اثباته " 


**يتسائل طفلنا المعاق " هل مطلوب من اى شخص ان يعرف نسبه اب اب الى ادم " عليه السلام "*

*الاجابة وبكل بساطة ان ادعيت  نسبك لشخص يفرق بينك وبينه قرون عددها 25 قرن وليس لك سجل انساب متصل جيل  بعد جيل فكيف تتدلسوا وتتدعوا ما ليس عليه دليل *

*فانا نسبى منقطع عند اخر جد  اعرفه وما فوق ذلك لا اعرف كونى ادعى انى حفيد من احفاد ملوك الاسرة ال 18  فلابد وان يكون لدى سلسلة نسب صحيحة تربطى بهذا الشخص والا فيكون ذلك كذب  وتدليس وتخرص *
*وهذا ما انتم تفعلوه العرب حفظوا انسابهم الى شخص يدعى عدنان وما فوقه لا احد يعرفه
*​ *فان كنتريدون ان تنسبوا شخص محمد الى 
اسماعيل فيكون هذا ب " دليل " صحيح لا يقبل الشك وليس ان تفتحوا كتب اليهود وتنقلوا منها اسماء الاجيال وتسموا هذا نسب فهذا " نصب " وليس " نسب " وهذا ما قاله المستشرقين ان التقلديين ملؤوا 25 قرن باسماء مفبركة *

*ناتى للطحن العلمى بعد ان انهينا الموضوع بسؤال واحد لا غير وفشل فى الاجابة عنه *

*اولا اثبات ان نسب محمدهم منقطع عند عدنان اثبتناها ولم يعد هناك جدال فيها *

*اولا كلمة اسماعليين الذى يتشدق بها هذا المعتوه الصغير *
*اخرك تصور من موقع سان تكلا*

*طيب تعالى احنا نعلمك يا فاشل *

*كلمة اسماعليين فى قاموس انكور*

*الاسماعليين كانوا اولا فى وسط شمال صحراء العربية ظهورا فى التاريخ*
*The Ishmaelites were the first central N Arabian desert power to appear in history[1] *​*كويس يعنى القبائل الاسماعيلية ظهرت فى منتصف شمال العربية*
*والهاجريون المرتبطون بهاجر هو قبيلة عربية فى شمال " عبر الاردن " ومنتصف العربية فى الفترات الفارسية والهللينية " لى تعليق على هذة الجزئية فى النهاية "*
*Hagar has been connected with the Hagarites, an Arab tribe of N Transjordan and central Arabia in the Persian and early Hellenistic periods[2] *​*يعنى كموقع جغرافى كلا الاسماعليين والهاجريون لا علاقة لهم بموقع ظهور النبى الهاشمى العربى *
*هل لك ايها الطفل المعاق ان تربط لنا قبيلة رسولك الهاشمى العربى بقبائل شمال العربية " تاريخيا " *
*نزود لك بالمراجع ايها الجاهل بتاع موقع سان تكلا من كتاب مخصص لاركيولوجيا العربية يقول اعتمادا على المراجع المذكورة نقدر ان نخلص ان اسماعيل احتمال وجد كقبيلة متحدة فى منتصف شمال العربية والصحراء السورية فى نهاية القرن الشامن ونشطت بمنتصف القرن السابع واحتمال وجد الى القرن السادس قبل الميلاد فيما بعد وفيما بعد القبائل السالفة للاتحاد وجدت فى اطراف دلتا النيل وجنوب فلسطين وعبر الاردن ولبنان وبلاد ما بين النهرين وجنوب العربية*
*On the basis of the dated references and those which we are able to date, we can conclude that Ishmael probably already existed as a tribal federation in the central North Arabian and Syrian desert at the end of the 8th century, was flourishing by the middle of the 7th century and possibly existed into the 6th century BC. Later, former groups of the federation, more or less sedentary, were found on the eastern fringe of the Nile delta, in southern Palestine, in Transjordan, in the Biqaʿ valley of Lebanon, in Mesopotamia, and in South Arabia.[3] *​
*دا التاريخ يا جاهل *

*القبائل الاسماعيلية اقصى ما يمكن ان نصل اليها القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد وجدت كقبائل فيدرالية " متحدة " فى منتصف شمال العربية وفيما بعد فى القرن السادس انبثق عندها مجموعات عاشت ففى دلتا مصر وجنوب فلسطين وعبر الاردن وبين النهرين و جنوب العربية*

*ما علاقة هذا التوزيع التاريخى بقبيلة رسولك الهاشمى ؟؟*

*هل لك ان تربطلنا تاريخيا قبيلة هذا الوثنى بهذا التاريخ ؟*

*نكمل التاريخ *



كحديث عن معركة تاريخية فى سجلات اشورية ذكرت كلمة " العرب " نقرا 


*العون من تل حلاف " القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد " وفى التقارير الاشورية على معركة قرقر الذى فيها رئيس العرب ب1000 جمل قد ذكر كبطل الرواية . هذة المرحلة قبل البدوية بدات ليس بعد سنة 1000 قبل الميلاد ومركز الابداع غالبا هو شمال العربية حيث ينتمى الاسماعليين لهذة الفترة *
*, in a relief from Tell Ḥalāf (9th century BC: fig. 3) and in the Assyrian report on the battle of Qarqar (853 BC), in which an Arab chieftain with 1000 camels is mentioned as one of the protagonists. This ‘proto-bedouin’ stage began no later than 1000 BC﻿20, the centre of innovation probably being North Arabia. The Ishmaelites belong to this stage.[4] *​
*فتاريخيا الاسماعليين مرتبطين بمنطقة " شمال العربية " حيث قطنوا وتشتتوا فيما بعد فى مناطق ابعد ما يمكن عن منطقة ظهور " الرسول الهاشمى "*

*فهل لك ان تربط هذة القبيلة تاريخيا بمكان الاسماعليين *


*لذلك حينما قال كارول بخوس فى كتاب
*







*اسماعيل والعرب تحول ل مصطلحات بدائية شرح ان هوية العرب كاسماعليين ليس لها اساس تاريخى ومعتمدة على تفسيرات مدراشية فى تكوين 25 ربطت ابناء اسماعيل بقبائل دعيت عرب فى المصادر الاشورية *

*فى الادب اليهودى كلمة اسماعيلى مرادفة لكلمة عربى كمصطلح " ادبى " وليس  تاريخى 

فتاريخيا القبائل الاسماعيلية ليس منها منحدر كل قبائل العرب بل هى قبائل سكنت فى مال لاعربية جيران اسرائيل فى حدودها الجنوبية  

نحن لا ننكر ان هناك قبائل قطنت شمال العربية منحدرة من اسماعيل لكن ياتى اناس جهال يدعون بان كل جنس الرب منحدر من اسماعيل فهذا ضرب من العته والجهل *

نزود ليك 
كتاب 








*ابراهيم ارسل اسماعيل وذريته ليستقروا بين فاران وحدود بابل " المنطقة دى شمال العربية جنوب فلسطين كما اثبتناها تاريخيا " وفى كل الارض الى الشرق مواجها الصحراء ودعيوا عرب واسماعليين

يبقى الاسماعليين استقروا فين ؟
فوق عند فاران وبابل 
كل من الاسم والهوية التصقوا بهم اولا بين اليهود ومؤرخهم يوسفيوس الذى فى طول نقاشه عن نسل " نبايوت " جيران اسرائيل من العرب شرق الاردن

**يعنى تاريخيا مصطلح اسماعيلى ذكره يوسفيوس للاشارة لجيران اسرائيل من العرب عند شرق الاردن 

فما علاقة هذا المصطلح حينما يستخدمه اليهود للاشارة لجيرانهم فى جنوب اسرائيل عن هذا النبى الهاشمى الوثنى ؟*
*
نزود كمان علشان خاطر الحبايب

امتى اليهود دعوا جنس العرب كاسماعليين 

فى القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد قبل كدا مفيش الكلام دا ومفيش فى الكتاب ربط بين العرب والاسماعليين

قبل كدا مفيش اى كلام عن هوية كل العرب بانهم منحدرين من اسماعيل كما يحاول ان يروج اصحاب الاساطير 

**كتاب 








العرب لم يعرف هويتهم كمنحدرين من اسماعيل فى الكتاب المقدس , فيما بعد الكتاب اليهود صنعوا هذا الارتباط فى كتاب اليوبيل فى القرن الثانى قبل الميلاد كاول مصدر يذكر ارتباط بني العرب واسماعيل

عائلاتهم " يقصد ابناء اسماعيل واولاد ابراهيم من قاطورة بعد استبعادهم عن اسحق " استقروا فى مقاطعة ممتدة من مدخل بابل الى الطريق الى فارمون وفى الجزء الشمالى الشرقى من النيل هؤلاء القبائل دعيت " عرب واسماعليين "

وسؤال لطفلنا المعاق ما علاقة هذة القبائل بالهاشمى رسولك تاريخيا ؟؟؟؟

**نزود كمان فى كتاب 

*



*avner falk بيتكلم عن هذة الاسطورة وذكر نص كتاب اليوبيل وعلق عليه قائلا*





*
ان اليوبيل ادعى بان ابناء اسماعيل تتداخلوا مع 6 ابناء قاطورة من ابراهيم وكلاهما دعيوا عرب و اسماعليين

واليوبيل وضع مكانهم فى اقصى الشمال ممتد من فاران الى بابل

وعلق وقال ان مصدر هذة الخرافة بان العرب منحدرين من اسماعيل الكتابى " الوارد فى سفر التكوين " وجدت بين اليهود والمسلمين ودخلت الى القران وقبلت على انها حق من كلا الفريقين *

*دلوقتى نلخص اللى احنا اثبتناه 

1- جغرافيا القبائل التى دعيت " اسماعليين " قطنت جنوب فلسطين فى منتصف شمال العربية وفيما بعد فى القرن السادس الميلادى تشتتوا فى بقاع عدة لا علاقة لها بمكان نشوء هذا الهاشمى العربى 

2- مستحيل تاريخيا ان ترجع هذا الهاشمى العربى للقبائل المنحدرة من ابناء اسماعيل 

3- الادب اليهودى بدأ يدخل فيه وصف اسماعيلى على القبائل العربية فى القرن الثانى الميلادى فى كتاب اليوبيل وتتميز بالاتى

1- ادعوا بان كل من ابناء اسماعيل وقاطورة كلاهما بعد طردهم وفصلهم عن ابناء اسحق استقروا فى المنطقة من فاران لبابل " اقصى شمال العربية 

2- الاسماعليين يشملوا ايضا 6 ابناء قاطورة وليس فقط ابناء اسماعيل 

3- هذة الخرافة ليس لها اساس كتابى او تاريخى 

4- المؤرخ يوسفيوس استخدم كلمة " اسماعيلى " للحديث عن نسل نبايوت من العرب جيران اسرائيل القاطنين جنوب اسرائيل


طبعا هذا الطفل المعتووووووووووه سيرد عليها بتصوير موقع سان تكلا بصفحة مكتوب فيها ان الاسماعليين هم نسل اسماعيل وتم السحق والحمد لله 


يتبع فنحن مازلنا فى طور التأديب العلمى الاكاديمى يا اشباه الجهال  *

*نحن مازلنا فى البداية *


​​*N north (ern)*​ 
*[1]Knauf, E. A. (1996). Ishmaelites. In D. N. Freedman (Ed.), The Anchor Yale Bible Dictionary (D. N. Freedman, Ed.) (3:517). New York: Doubleday.*​ 
*N north (ern)*​ 
*[2]Knauf, E. A. (1996). Ishmaelites. In D. N. Freedman (Ed.), The Anchor Yale Bible Dictionary (D. N. Freedman, Ed.) (3:517). New York: Doubleday.*​ 
*[3]Ernst A. Knauf. (1983). Midianites and Ishmaelites. In John F. A. Sawyer & David J. A. Clines (Eds.), . Vol. 24: Midian, Moab and Edom: The History and Archaeology of Late Bronze and Iron Age Jordan and North-West Arabia (John F. A. Sawyer & David J. A. Clines, Ed.). Journal for the study of the Old Testament Supplement Series (148). Sheffield: JSOT Press.*​ 
*﻿20 According to 1 Sam. 30:17. There were no belligerent nomads—not to speak of bedouins—to the south of Palestine prior to the reign of David; cf. the archaeological evidence presented by Fritz (1980), 121f, 133f, 135.*​ 
*[4]Ernst A. Knauf. (1983). Midianites and Ishmaelites. In John F. A. Sawyer & David J. A. Clines (Eds.), . Vol. 24: Midian, Moab and Edom: The History and Archaeology of Late Bronze and Iron Age Jordan and North-West Arabia (John F. A. Sawyer & David J. A. Clines, Ed.). Journal for the study of the Old Testament Supplement Series (150). Sheffield: JSOT Press.*​


----------



## حنا السرياني (6 أبريل 2015)

*100% يا معلم و لي إضافات سأضعها لاحقا بعد إذنك *


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2015)

اوك بس لما اخلص يا حنا معلش


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2015)

يتبع بالفضايح 

حينما سالناه عن نسب متصل يربط محمد باسماعيل اورد لنا رواية فى صحيح البخارى يقول محمد فيها " ارموا بني إسماعيل فإن أباكم كان راميا، " وهذا فضيحة كبرى 


لييييييييييييه ؟

الرواية دى وردت فى باب نسبة اليمن لاسماعيل وبيكلم شخص من قحطان 


فى حين ان رسوله ينتسب لعدنان يعنى جايب رواية بتتكلم عن ناس ملهاش علاقة بقبيلة رسوله اصلا

وبدلا من ان يعترف هذا المعاق بجهله ويقول انا اسف انى جاهل ودلست على الناس وجايب رواية ملهاش علاقة بالموضوع

مازال يتمادى فى بجاحته وجهله المعتاد هذا الطفل الصغير ويقول



> إقرأ كمان  :
> 
> وقد خاطب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بني أسلم بأنهم من بني  إسماعيل كما في حديث سلمة بن الأكوع الذي في هذا الباب،فدل على أن اليمن  من بني إسماعيل‏.‏



وهذا هو المطلوب يا صغيرى بنى اسلم من بنى اسماعيل حسب تصريح محمدك " وهو خطأ تاريخى " وبنى اسلم هؤلاء من قحطان فى حين ان رسولك منتسب لعدنان

فهل وصل اليك الان كم انك انسان جاهل

فما علاقة هذة الرواية ايها الجويهل الصغير التى تتكلم على اناس قحطانين فى حين اننا نبحث فى نسب انسان من عدنان ؟؟؟؟

اعترف بجهلك ولو مرة يا فاشل 

بس معتقدش انك راجل وتعتذر عن جهلك

اقرا فى البدياة والنهاية لابن كثير يقول

*وقد ترجم البخاري في صحيحه على ذلك، فقال: باب نسبة اليمن إلى إسماعيل عليه السلام:*
*حدثنا مسدد، حدثنا يحيى، عن يزيد بن أبي عبيد، حدثنا سلمة رضي الله عنه قال: خرج رسول الله 

 على قوم من أسلم يتناضلون بالسيوف، فقال:*
*« ارموا بني إسماعيل، وأنا مع بني فلان » لأحد الفريقين. فأمسكوا بأيدهم.*
*فقال: « ما لكم؟ ».*
*قالوا: وكيف نرمي وأنت مع بني فلان؟*
*فقال: « ارموا وأنا معكم كلكم ».*
*انفرد به البخاري، وفي بعض ألفاظه: « ارموا بني إسماعيل فإن أباكم كان راميا، ارموا وأنا مع ابن الأدرع ». فأمسك القوم فقال: « ارموا وأنا معكم كلكم ».*
*
*
*لكن الجمهور على أن العرب القحطانية من عرب اليمن وغيرهم، ليسوا من سلالة  إسماعيل، وعندهم أن جميع العرب ينقسمون إلى قسمين: قحطانية، وعدنانية ؛  فالقحطانية: شعبان سبأ وحضرموت، والعدنانية: شعبان أيضا ربيعة ومضر، ابنا  نزار بن معد بن عدنان، والشعب الخامس وهم: قضاعة مختلف فيهم. فقيل: إنهم  عدنانيون.*




> فهمت الكلام أعلاه و الا نفتح لك دورة لمحو الأميّة يا تلميذ بولس؟؟


لا انا عايزك تفهمنى يا جاهل

ايه علاقة رواية بتكلم ناس قحطانين باجابة على سؤالى بايراد سلسلة نسب ترجع عدنان لاسماعيل 

فهمنى كدا يا جاهل واسهب فى الشرح يا طفل رضيع 



> ما دخل تمر العراق ببلح الشام يا مدلس ؟؟


 ماهو دا اللى احنا عايزين نفهمه يا جاهل ما علاقة قحطان بعدنان

ما علاقة يا جاهل يا وثنى بايراد رواية تتكلم عن اناس قحطانين بانك تورد الرواية كاجابة على تساؤول عن نسبة عدنان لرسولك

فهمنا كدا يا جويهل وخليك راجل مرة وجاوب علينا


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2015)

صورة لزقها هذا المعتوه بكونها ردا على تساؤلنا 

بس يا حبيبى انا خلقى ضيق وروحى فى مناخيرى اخر مرة هرد على عييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل بصمجى زيك


اخررررررررررررر مرة 

انتوا امة عااااااااااااااااااااااااار على البشر 







بص يا كتموتو مش دى الصورة

اقرا كدا بين قوسين ابراهيم جنبه سنة 1822

تحت عدنان مكتوب جنبه سنة 130 قبل الميلاد 

كويس يا كتموتو 

احنا بقة عايزين يا كتموتو الاجابة على اللى فى الصورة دى 

ازاى يا كتكوت العزيز

ان اللى فى سنة 1822 منبثق منه شخص فى سنة 130 

يعنى يا كتكوت الصغير تجبلى دليل يربط شخصين يبعدوا عن بعض ب 1500 سنة 

دا مش دليل يا كتموتو , دا اللى المطلوب اثباته 

يعنى تشمر عن ذراعك وتحاول تثبتلنا ان دا من نسل دا 

فهمت ولا مفهمتش ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الفضيحة التانية يا صغيرى 


سيادتك مصور من الموقع دا ومعرفش بتصور ليه ما تنسخه وخلاص 

ايه رائيك ان الموقع دا بيقول نفس اللى احنا بنقوله

اقرا كدا يا كتموتو

وهم نسل  إسماعيل Ishmael بن  	إبراهيم من أمته المصرية هاجر،  وقد ورد في تك 17: 20 و25: 12- 16 أنه كان لاسماعيل اثنا عشر ابنًا صاروا  أمراء ورؤساء قبائل. وقد كانت هذه القبائل تسكن الجزء الشمالي من شبه جزيرة  العرب على حدود  فلسطين  وأرض ما بين النهرين (تك 25: 18). وقد عرف الاسماعيليون بأهم تجار رحّل  ينتقلون من مكان إلى آخر (تك 37: 25- 28) وكذلك عرفوا بمهارتهم في قيادة  الجمال (1 أخبار 27: 30) وسكنهم الخيام (مز 83: 6) وبأنهم حاذقون في استعمال القوس (أش 21: 17).
وأحيانًا يستعمل الاسم "اسماعيليون"  للدلالة على القبائل البدوية التي كانت تسكن شمال الجزيرة العربية ولذا فيدعى  	المديانيون  اسماعيليين (تك 37: 25و28) وقد كانت غالبية هذه القبائل من البدو ولكن  بعضًا منهم استقر بهم الأمر، وأسست ممالك مستقلة كالنبطيين والتدمريين  (سكان تدمر أو بلميرا) والغساسنة أو (بنو غسان) واللخميين أو (بنو لخم).  ويرجع جلخم).

يا نهار اسود يا نهار اسود

قولنا انجليزى ماشى اهو لسه الواد فى الاعدادية وبيحاول يعمل لنفسه قيمة ويدخل فى حوارات ومع الزمن هيتطور

بس كمان جاهل فى العربى ومبتعفرش تقرا 

انت كييف تجيب كلام يدينك ويثبت كلامنا ؟؟؟

يتبع بالفضيحة العظمى

تخيل انت كاتب موضوع مفيش فيه كلمة تثبت حاجة من الموضوع

فاتح موضوع تتحدانا بان مجنون قريش من نسل اسماعيل ولم تقدم ولا مرجع واحد يثبت هذا

فهل انت انسان عاقل ام ماذا ؟؟؟

ايه الطفل دا


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2015)

*لسه مخلصتش انا راجع 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 أبريل 2015)

*علشان نخلص من الموضوع الفصيل دا ونقفله الى مجئ المسيح ونخلص من افكار المفلسين اللى لسه بيدوروا على نسب رسولهم والقيامة قربت تقوم

خلصنا من الاسماعليين وعرفنا تاريخيا انهم ملهمش علاقة اصلا باللى هما بيحلموا بيه

الهاجريون تاريخيا ملهمش علاقة بهاجر 

اقدم اشارة ليهم فى اخبار ايام اول 

*وبنو جاد سكنوا مقابلهم في ارض باشان حتى الى سلخة. 

19 وعملوا حربا مع الهاجريين ويطور ونافيش ونوداب.​ 20 فانتصروا عليهم فدفع ليدهم الهاجريون وكل من معهم لانهم صرخوا الى الله في القتال فاستجاب لهم لانهم اتكلوا عليه.​ 21 ونهبوا ماشيتهم جمالهم خمسين الفا وغنما مئتين وخمسين الفا وحميرا الفين وسبوا اناسا مئة الف.​ 22 لانه سقط قتلى كثيرون لان القتال انما كان من الله. وسكنوا مكانهم الى السبي​http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1

_نقرا فى قاموس انكور
لا يوجد اى ربط اثنولوجى "للهاجريين بهاجر والاسماعليين  غير مؤكد
__Nevertheless, any ethnographic relationship of the Hagrites to Hagar and the Ismaelites is uncertain (Gen 16:15–16); _)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref3Graf, D. F. (1996). Hagrites. In D. N. Freedman (Ed.), _The Anchor Yale Bible Dictionary_ (D. N. Freedman, Ed.) (3:24). New York: Doubleday.


 .


 هم قبيلة رعوية مقيمة فى منطقة شرق جلعاد

. Name of a pastoralist tribe residing in the region E of Gilead during the period of the early Monarchyhttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 

نفس المرجع السابق


فحتى ما يدعوا بالهاجريون لا علاقة لهم بنسب رسول الاسلام تاريخيا وجغرافيا 

من تبقى لكم لكى تتدلسوا عليه وتحشروا من ليس له ادنى علاقة به غصب عن التاريخ متحدين كل الادلة ومسلمين عقولكوا لتخاريف واساطير


----------



## حنا السرياني (6 أبريل 2015)

*لا كلام بعد كلامك يا ابن الملك*

*لا جديد في كلامي*

*ساضع مرة أخرى الردود التي تعامى عنها النصراني*

*شهادة الدكتور جواد علي المتخصص في التاريخ*

*كذلك لا نجد في شعر الجاهلية سلسلة نسب قحطان أو عدنان, ولا نجد في الأخبار ما يفيد وقوف أهل الجاهلية عليها. وهي سلسلة أخذت أسماؤها من التوراة، وبعضها أسماء محرفة موضوعة على شاكلة الأسماء التوراتية. أما في الحديث النبوي، فقد ورد أن الرسول انتسب إلى "أدد"، وهو والد "عدنان"، ثم قال: "كذب النسابون"1. وفي كل ذلك دلالة على أن أسماء آباء قحطان وعدنان، إنما دونت وتثبتت في الإسلام.

**المفصل في تاريخ العرب قبل الاسلام جزء 2 صفحة 125*

*شهادة الامام مالك و عائشة و عمر و ابن مسعود و عروة ابن الزبير*

*أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كرر: كذب النسابون مرتين أو ثلاثاً، قال: والصحيح أنه قول ابن مسعود. ويروى عن عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه أنه قال: إنما ننسب إلى عدنان وما فوق ذلك لا ندري ما هو، وعن عروة بن الزبير رضي الله عنه أنه قال: ما وجدنا أحداً يعرف ما فوق عدنان واسماعيل الا تخرصا، ويحكى عن مالك بن أنس رضي الله عنه أنه سئل عن الرجل برفع نسبه إلى آدم عليه السلام فكره ذلك. فقيل له فالى اسماعيل: فأنكر ذلك.

**نهاية الارب في معرفة انساب العرب جزء 1 صفحة 24*


*شهادة ابن عباس الملقب بحبر الامة الذي يشهد بان المدة المجهولة بين عدنان و إبراهيم هي 30 قرن*
*يعني مش قرن او قرنين!*

*وروى عَن عبد الله بن مَسْعُود أَنه قَرَأَ هَذِه الْآيَة ثمَّ قَالَ كذب النسابون وَعَن عبد الله بن عَبَّاس قَالَ بَين إِبْرَاهِيم وَبَين عدنان ثَلَاثُونَ قرنا

**الجواهر المضية في طبقات الحنفية جزء 2 صفحة 451*

* شهادة فطاحل اخرين بان الانساب لا يعلمها الا الله*

*"**كذب النسابون قال الله تعالى: {وَقُرُونًا بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ كَثِيرًا} [الفرقان: 38] ". ابن سعد وابن عساكر عن ابن عباس".
 (كذب النسابون) قال في الكشاف (1): يعني أنهم يدعون علم الأنساب وقد نفى الله علمها عن العباد. (قال الله تعالى؛ وقرونا بين ذلك كثيراً) أي هم من الكثرة بحيث لا يعلم عددهم إلا الله تعالى، قال ابن دحية: أجمع العلماء والإجماع حجة على أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان إذا انتسب لا يتجاوز عدنان. (ابن سعد وابن عساكر (2) عن ابن عباس).
*
*التنوير شرح الجامع الصغير جزء 8 صفحة 134*
*
*
*شهادة القران نفسة!*


*تفسير السمعاني لسورة إبراهيم 9*

*{بعدهمْ لَا يعلمهُمْ إِلَّا الله جَاءَتْهُم رسلهم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَردُّوا أَيْديهم فِي أَفْوَاههم وَقَالُوا إِنَّا} قوم نوح وَعَاد وَثَمُود وَالَّذين من بعدهمْ لَا يعلمهُمْ إِلَّا الله) رُوِيَ عَن عبد الله بن مَسْعُود - رَضِي الله عَنهُ - أَنه قَرَأَ هَذِه الْآيَة، ثمَّ قَالَ: كذب النسابون، وَنقل بَعضهم هَذَا مَرْفُوعا إِلَى النَّبِي ". وَعَن عبد الله بن عَبَّاس أَنه قَالَ: بَين إِبْرَاهِيم وَبَين عدنان جد الرَّسُول ثَلَاثُونَ قرنا لَا يعلمهُمْ إِلَّا الله. وَعَن عُرْوَة بن الزبير قَالَ: وَمَا وَرَاء عدنان إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيم - عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام - لَا يعلمهُمْ إِلَّا الله*


*و هذا عدى عن تخبط النصراني الذي جعله يستشهد بادلة تدينه *

*



*

*و الصورة كاملة*








*و التكملة تقول ان محمد لم ينسب نفسة ابعد من عدنان و الذين و ذهبوا ابعد من عدنان كانوا متهمين بفبركة الأسماء* 


*يعني النصراني جاهل حتى في التدليس*


----------



## Alexander.t (7 أبريل 2015)

ليس لي أضافه سوي الرب يزيدك نعمه ! لنتعلم منك !


----------



## حبيب يسوع (7 أبريل 2015)

ولماذا نشغل انفسنا بمحمد او غيره
ايماننا راسخ ولن يتزعزع ابدا
نحن مؤمنؤن بيسوع المسيح المخلص. والفادى
الحمد لله على نعمة المسيحية


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2015)

*والمصحف الشريف انت صعبت على اوى يا عزك باسلامك

انت عارف ليه 

علشان انا قسيت عليك

خلينا نديلك شوية معلومات

1- اولا مفيش مقارنة اصلا بين مستوانا ومستواك ومفيش ادنى مقارنة 

2- عدم الرد علينا يساوى انك فاشل وخليك تعترف انك فاشل دى حقيقة 

3- موقع سان تكلا هو الملاذ الوحيد للى مستواهم صفر 

4- عايز ترد علينا من المفترض انك تقتبس ما قولناه وترد عليه وهذا لم ولن يحدث فشتان الفرق بيننا كرجال وبين طفل رضيع 



المواضيع المطروحة التى لم يرد عليها 

1- تاريخ الاسمعليين من بداية القرن الثامن الى تشتتهم فى القرن السادس ما قبل الميلاد فى مناطق لا علاقة لها بمكان ظهور النبى الهاشمى 

لم يرد عليها

2- مكان الهاجريون فى منطقة لا علاقة لها بمكان ظهور النبى الوثنى حفيد الوثنين وان الاسم غير مرتبط بهاجر من الاساس 

3- تدليسه على اليهود 

4- تدليسه بايراد حديث يتكلم عن بنى قحطان 

4- فشله فى ايراد المطلوب منه وهو ايراد سلسلة نسب صحيحة تربط محمد المنقطع نسبه باتفاق جميع نسابين العرب عند عدنان الى شخص اسماعيل


5- فشله فى التدليس فى اقتطاع اجزاء من كتب من على موقع جوجل وفضحه من نفس الكتب وتبيان جهله 


فى النهاية لا يسعنى القول الى ان اقول يعيش المسيحين ويضربوا اتباع الدجال على قفاهم كمان كمان فهذة هى عادتنا طيلة تاريخنا اننا نسحق اتباع اعبط ديانة على وجه الارض بكل سهولة


يتبع يا عبيط  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2015)

> نقول إييه ؟؟
> حلاوة روح بقه !


حلاوة روح ايه يا راجل دا احنا نزلنا بكفنا على قفاك بكمية مراجع مش معاك حرف واحد منها 

عيب يا راجل 



> ويبقى لحدّ كتابة هذه السطور السؤال قائما :
> 
> هل هناك حديث صحيح ، واضح صريح على لسان رسولنا الكريم صلّى الله عليه وسلّم يقول فيه :
> أنا لستُ من نسل إسماعيل !


يا عزيزى العبيط هو مش من نسله اصلا المطلوب انك تثبت انه من نسله 

انت اهبل ياض 

هو المطلوب تثبت نسب ولا تنفى نسب مش مثبت اصلا 

دا ايه المتخلف دا



> أمّال ليهم علاقة بمين إن شاء الله ؟؟؟
> بماو تسي تونغ  مثلا ؟؟
> 
> إقرأ يا لاعق تراب قبور القدّيسن :


لا انا مش بلعق تراب القديسين اصل نسيت اقولك انى مش مؤمن بالكلما دا 

بس اسمع عن طائفة وثنية اسمهم مسلمين بيروحوا يدوروا حولين اصنام مكة بتاعت قريش ويبوسوا الحجر الاسود اللى من مخلفات الوثنين 

اة والله لغاية دلوقتى فى ناس بيقدسوا احجار ومعتبرينها بيت الاله 

ما علينا مش هنتكلم مع واحد اهبل على اخر الزمن

السؤال دلوقتى انت ليه مقتبستش ما انا اوردته يا فاشل 



> *علشان نخلص من الموضوع الفصيل دا ونقفله الى مجئ المسيح ونخلص من افكار المفلسين اللى لسه بيدوروا على نسب رسولهم والقيامة قربت تقوم
> 
> خلصنا من الاسماعليين وعرفنا تاريخيا انهم ملهمش علاقة اصلا باللى هما بيحلموا بيه
> 
> ...


هل هذا الصغير اقتبس حرف من هذا الكلام

ولا هيقتبسه لانه فاشل وميعرفش يرد عليه

فهمنى يلا انت يا فاشل ليه مقتبستش الكلام دا وبترد على كانى انا اللى بقول وانا كاتب المرجع قاموس انكور اللى مش معاك يا طفل معاق 

مبتقتبس مراجعنا ليه يا فاشل يا فاشل يا فاشل يا فاشل يا فاشل يا فاشل يا فاشل 

مبتقتبسهاش ليه وترد عليها زى الرجال 

طيب تعالى علشان احنا رجالة اوى هديك قرصة ودن صغيرة من سيدك وتاج راسك ومعلمك واستاذك 

اولا اقتباس من قاموس سميث الاتى



> من قاموس كتابك الذي تقدس :
> 
> 
> *Smith’s Bible Dictionary*​
> ...


وبكدا تاكدنا ان زميلنا مش فى الاعدادية دا اصلا محو امية 

كلام قاموس سميث بيضربك على قفاك بالتقيل كالعادة بتقتبس كلام بيدينك وبيثبت صحة كلامنا

*Hagarenes´, Ha´garites* (named after Hagar), a people dwelling to the east of Palestine, with whom the tribes of Reuben made war in the time of Saul. 1 Chron. 5:10, 18-20. The same people, as confederate against Israel, are mentioned in Ps. 83:6. It is generally believed that they were named after Hagar, and that the important town and district of _Hejer,_ on the borders of the Persian Gulf, represent them.​  Smith, W. (1997). _Smith's Bible dictionary_. Nashville: Thomas Nelson.




سميث بيقول انهم سموا بهذا الاسم بعد هاجر واستقروا فى شرق فلسطين

تعالى نقارن بين كلام سميث وبين كلام استاذك 



> Name of a pastoralist tribe residing in the region E of Gilead during the period of the early Monarchy


انت عارف جلعاد دى فين

شرق فلسطين 

اة والنعمة 

يعنى انت بتدعم كلامنا ان الهاجريون سكنوا شرق فلسطين 

تخيل انت جايب كلامك بيدينك

قولى بقة ايه علاقة هذة القبيلة بالنبى الوثنى بتاعك ؟

فهمنا كدا

سيبك من دا كله 

الفضيحة انه بيقول

كاتب ايه الواد الامى دا اقرا كدا يا مسيحى واتمزج وشوف لما نمسك مسلم جاهل زى الواد دا نمرمط بكرامته الارض



> الهاجريون إيييه ؟؟
> الهاجريون نسبة إلى هاجر ،
> أهمّ مدنهم "  هجر" -  على حدود خليج فارس -
> 
> يعني الهجريون - اللي همّا في نفس الوقت إسماعيليون  - إمتدت المساحة اللي   سكنوها حتى حدود خليج( فارس)  بدليل وجود مدينة تحمل اسمهم - مدينة هجر   البحرينية  -


الفضيحة الاولى بيقول الهاجريون اللى هو الاسماعليون ودا ولو اى انسان متخصص فى التاريخ سمعه بيقول كدا هيديله بالجزمة

لان الاسماعليين ملهمش علاقة بالهاجريون

قاموس سميث نفسه بيضربك على قفاك للمرة العاشرة

. The sons of Ishmael peopled the north and west of the Arabian peninsula, and eventually formed the chief element of the Arab nation, the wandering Bedouin tribes  Smith, W. (1997). _Smith's Bible dictionary_. Nashville: Thomas Nelson.




وبيقولك ان الاسماعليون كانوا فى شمال وغرب جزيرة العرب 

فى حين ان الهاجريون كانوا فى شرق فلسطين 

بالظبط هنا






شايف كلمة gilead اللى بالاحمر دا مكان الهاجريون


الفضيحة التانية بيقولك



> إمتدت المساحة اللي  سكنوها حتى حدود خليج( فارس)  بدليل وجود مدينة تحمل اسمهم - مدينة هجر  البحرينية  -


يا نهار اسود ومهبب انت واعى انت بتقول ايه دا انت بتودى نفسك فى داهية 

تعالى يا حبيبى هعلمك



1- هما ممتدين من جبل سيناء لخليج فارس " الجزء الشرقى للعربية " دا حسب قاموس يمث لان فى اراء تانية خالص وضعتهم فى منطقة شرق فلسطين فقط لكن على اىه حال

ايه علاقة هذا الامتداد بمكة الوثنية ؟؟؟؟

تعالى ارسمهالك على الخريطة " فصل محول امية "






مراجع اخرى بتؤكد كلامنا وبتفضح جهلك
A nation living E of Palestine which was dispossessed by Reuben, Gad, and eastern Manasseh, in the days of Saul. First Chron. 5:10 refers to this time.​  Unger, M. F., Harrison, R. K., Vos, H. F., Barber, C. J., & Unger, M. F. (1988). _The new Unger's Bible dictionary_. Revision of: Unger's Bible dictionary. 3rd ed. c1966. (Rev. and updated ed.). Chicago: Moody Press.




نفس الكلام شرق فلسطين

قاموس تيندل
the name of a member of an Arabian tribe descended from Hagar living east of Palestine  Elwell, W. A., & Comfort, P. W. (2001). _Tyndale Bible dictionary_. Tyndale reference library (562). Wheaton, Ill.: Tyndale House Publishers.




نفس الكلام

لو عايزين من هنا للصبح ننزل مراجع بتقول نفس الكلام هنجيب

الخلاصة ايه علاقة موقع الهاجريون بقبيلة رسولك جغرافيا مش تاريخيا

فتاريخيا متقدرش تثبت اصلا انهم ليهم علاقة به 

انا بتكلم كمكان جغرافى ايه علاقة مكة بشرق فلسطين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ولا حتى شرق العربية ؟

جاوبو ولو لمرة فى حياتك 

قولنا ايه العلاقة 



> ماشي كده ؟؟
> إبقى سمّعني صوت !


ياريت بقة اسمع صوتك وتسهب فى الشرح بعد لما سكناك على قفاك للمرة المليون من نفس الكتاب وتقولنا ايه علاقة شرق فلسطين او حتى شرق العربية عند خليج فارس بمكة الوثنية ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

جاوب

يتبع يا بقف ​


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2015)

بعدل ام اثبتنا تاريخ الاسماعليين فى اقصى شمال العربية فى الحدود الجنوبية لاسرائيل يقول المرحوم



> الجواب من قلب الهولي بايبل :
> 
> تكوين 25 : 18
> 
> وَسَكَنُوا مِنْ حَوِيلَةَ إِلَى شُورَ الَّتِي أَمَامَ  مِصْرَ حِينَمَا تَجِيءُ نَحْوَ أَشُّورَ. أَمَامَ جَمِيعِ إِخْوَتِهِ  نَزَلَ.



اة مهو دا متفق مع اللى احنا قولناه ان موقعهم هو شمال العربية

تعالى اديك على قفاك تانى

مدينة Havilah فى شمال العربية 

يبقى موقعهم فين


اقرا يا جاهل

هذا العدد يصف المنقطة العامة الذى عاش فيها الاسماعليين فى البرية الى جنوب شرق اسرائيل حويةل فى العربية وشور فى شمال سيناء واشور قبيلة تسكين سيناء
This verse describes the general area in which the Ishmaelites lived, in the wilderness to the south and east of the land of Israel. “Havilah” (cf. 2:11; 10:7) could well be in Arabia and “Shur” in northern Sinai (16:7; 20:1). “Ashur” was a tribe inhabiting the Sinai peninsula (cf. 10:22; 25:3).http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 cf. _confer,_ compare

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Wenham, G. J. (2002). _Vol. 2_: _Word Biblical Commentary  : Genesis 16-50_. Word Biblical Commentary (165). Dallas: Word, Incorporated.




يا نهار ابوك اسود ومهبب 

انت يا ابنى جنس ملة اهلك ايه

من داخل " الهولى بايبل " يا كتموتو حدود الاسماعليين فى جنوب شرق اسرائيل the south and east of the land of Israel

اقصصصصصصصصصصصصصى شمال العربية 

يعنى انت جاى طينت الدنيا ومش عارف تثبت لا تاريخيا ولا كتابيا ان مكان الاسماعليين يرتبط بمكان ظهور نبيك الوثنى

هو انا كدا خلصت 

لالالالا

خد عندك شوية مراجع 

دى الخريطة لمكان الاسماعليين






شايف مدينة حويلة فين يا اعمى البصر والبصيرة 

خد يا سيدى عندك

حويلة فى شمال شرق العربية
شور فى الحدود الشرقية لمصر
يبقى حدود الاسماعليين شمال شرق العربية والجزء الشرقى من مصر
_from Havilah unto Shur_] Cf. 1 Sam. 15:7. See note on “Havilah,” 10:29. It was apparently a locality in the N.E. of Arabia. On “Shur,” see note on 16:7. It was on the eastern border of Egypt. It has been conjectured that this summary description of Ishmael’s territory concluded J’s narrative of Hagar and Ishmael (16:1–14). It seems to indicate the whole extent of country between N.E. Arabia and the E. Egyptian frontier.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 J Named because of its preference for the Name familiarly known in English as Jehovah (Heb. _Jahweh_), translated “Lord”.

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2Ryle, H. E. (1921). _The Book of Genesis with Introduction and Notes_ (267). Cambridge: Cambridge University Press.





طيب خد من كلام يوسفيوس
الاسماعليين سكنوا كل البلاد من الفرات للبحر الاحمر ودعيوا Nabatene
These inhabited all the country from Euphrates to the Red Sea, and called it Nabatenehttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Josephus, F., & Whiston, W. (1996, c1987). _The works of Josephus : Complete and unabridged_. Includes index. (Ant 1.221). Peabody: Hendrickson.




يعنى المكان فوق فوق فوق بين العراق ومصر

مالهم ومال مكة يا جاهل

خد مرجع كمان

: “From Chaulan in the south to the eastern boundary of Egypt.” Schur. From Egypt to the east in the direction of Assyria.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Lange, J. P., Schaff, P., Lewis, T., & Gosman, A. (2008). _A commentary on the Holy Scriptures : Genesis_ (495). Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc.




عايز تانى قول متتكسفش

دلوقتى دورك تقولنا ايه علاقة مكان الاسماعليين من جوا " الهولى بايبل " بمكان ظهور رسولك الوثنى جغرافيا ؟؟؟؟

دلوقتى انا اثبتها بطريقين

طريق تاريخى من الوثائق الاشورية عن مكان الاسماعليين

وطريق كتابى عن طريق سفر التكوين

وكلاهما اتفقوا على انهم قاطنين فى شمال العربية وشرق مصر فى جنوب فلسطين 


ليقول الجاهل ابن الجاهل


> يعني  بمقاربة النصوص و قواميس كتابك الذي تقدس نقدر نقول إنو الإسماعيليين -   الهاجريون  - سكنو رقعة جغرافية ممتدة شمالا من حدود فلسطين  إلى حدود   اليمن جنوبا ثم حدود خليج ( فارس) شرقا  ؟؟



اولا الاسماعليون مش هما الهاجريون تاريخيا دول منفصلين عن بعض تماما

ثانيا انت كداب ابن كداب محدش قال انهم سكنوا من اول فلسطين الى اليمن يا كداب يا ابن الكداب 

تاريخيا مكانهم شمال العربية اللى احنا اثبتناه وبعد كدا لما تشتتوا ذهبوا الى جنوب العربية 

يا كداب يا ابن الكداب مفيش مرجع بيقول انهم سكنوا من اول شمال لاعربية الى جنوبها

دا كلامك انت يا جاهل 

مش دا اللى انت نقتله من موقع سان تكلا يا مفلس



> حَوِيلَةُ :
> 
> اسم سامي معناه [رملية] قارن العبرية، حول [رمل].           1- رجل من بني   كوش (تك10: 7).           2- رجل من بني يقطان (تك10: 29).           3- مقاطعة في بلاد العرب، يسكن بعضها الكوشيون ويسكن البعض الآخر اليقطانيون، وهم شعب سامي (تك10: 7 و29 و1 أخ 1: 9 و23).  والصلة بين حويلة وحضرموت وأماكن أخرى تشير إلى موقع في وسط البلاد  العربية أو جنوبها. وفي حويلة نهر قيشون، والمنطقة غنية بالذهب والمقل. وهو  صمغ عطري طبي، والأحجار الكريمة (تك2: 11 و12). ويفضل البعض أن يحققها بمنطقة خولان، في القسم الغربي من بلاد العرب شمالي  اليمن.
> 
> ...



طلع منه يا مدلس يا جاهل ان الاسماعليين سكنوا من شمال العربية الى جنوبها

طلع من الكلما اللى فوق دا تدليسك اللى انت قولت فيه



> سكنو رقعة جغرافية ممتدة شمالا من حدود فلسطين  إلى حدود  اليمن جنوبا



هذا الترجيع والعفانة العلمية هو تدليس من طفل رضيع فشل فى انه يقف امامنا وامام قوتنا



> مش في المنطقة الجغرافية أعلاه - اللي سكنها بنو إسماعيل  - فيه  دولة إسمها المملكة العربية السعودية  ؟؟؟؟
> ولا هو بس تأثير البانجو اللي  لحس دماغك ؟؟؟



لا يا حبيبى دا البانجو اللى لحس دماخ رسولك

لما تدلس وتقول ان الاسماعليين سكنوا جزيرة العرب من شمالها لجنوبها تبقى مدلس وكداب ابن كداب 

فين قريت ان الاسماعليين فى الكتاب المقدس او حتى فى التاريخ سكنوا من شمال العربية لجنوبها يا فاشل يا مدلس


فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

جاوب



> يبقى جوابك لا  -  يعني ليس من الضروري ان يعرف المرء أسماء أجداده إسم إسم  -
> إذن بمعولكَ تكون قد هدمت شبهتك يا نصراني  !


اذن يا معتوه نسل رسولك متوقف عند اخر شخص تقدروا ترجعه اليه هو عدنان

ولا ياتى كلب مدلس من هذة الامة العفنة ويقول ان رسوله يرجع لاسماعيل دون دليل 

فكما سالت على دليل على " الهبل " اللى قولته انى حفيد حتشبسوت

فنحن ايضا نسال على دليل على " الهبل " الللى بتقوله بان محمد من نسل اسماعيل ويفصل بينهم 25 قرن 

يتبع للسك على القفا بالقوى ومناقشة قضية قيدار


----------



## apostle.paul (8 أبريل 2015)

وحياة الحاجةالوالدة يا بتاع سان تكلا انا حطيتك فى دماخى هخليك مسخة المنتديات فى تاريخ شبكة الانترنت من ساعة لما اخترعوها

ودا وعد ووعد الحر دين عليه

هخلي الموضوع دا اكبر فضيحة حصلت فى تاريخ الحوار الاسلامى المسيحى وهبين للناس كم ان المسلم معتوه ومعاق وفاشل فى الصمود امام العلم والاكاديمية 

لو انت انسان عاقل كنت احلت الموضوع لمن هو اقوى منك علميا

لكن انت مصمم تفضح نفسك بجهلك وتدليسك 

محاولاتك انك تتدارى الفضايح خلت اللى متابع يعرف الفرق بين قوتنا وفكركم الهش 

هو موضوع محسوم وبلا اجابة بس الشكل العام للموضوع بيبن المستوى الحوارى 

ممكن اتحاور مع شخص يبان ان فى مادة علمية مقدمة من الطرفين فى النهاية مش هيوصل لاى اثبات برضة بس على الاقل هيقدم شئ بحثى محترم

لكن انت انسان معاق ذهنيا بتدلس وكمان بتبرر تدليسك ولم تقدم شئ محترم مجرد ملو سطور فارغة بلا محتوى بحثى او علمى 

واسفاه على العفانة الفكرية اللى وصلت ليها المنتديات الاسلامية

كنا نتمنى انكوا ترتقوا مع السنين وتحاولوا تحسنوا مستواكم بس واضح انه مفيش فايدة وكل ما بيعدى الزمن بتتوحلوا فى الجهل اكتر ما انتوا موحلين 

انا هكمل مش ليك انت انسان فاشل متتسحقش مجهودى انا هكمل علشان اكشف عورة جهلكم قدام الكل وكم انكم فشلة ومفلسين امامنا


----------



## +إيرينى+ (8 أبريل 2015)

*فين الشبهة المسيحية ؟؟

و فين الراجل اللى بتكلمه ؟؟*​


----------



## philanthropist (8 أبريل 2015)

بالرغم من اعتراضي علي بعض الالفاظ  لكن فعلا استافدت الله يباركك


----------



## grges monir (8 أبريل 2015)

ليا صديق مسلم على الانترنت
قالى فى الموضوع دة
ان محمد ليس من نسل اسماعيل
وكمان ان اسحق هو الذبيح وليس اسماعيل
لية بقول كدة
عشان الموضوع خد اكبر من حجمة
واهو  شخص مسلم مثقف مش فارق معاة لا نسل اسماعيل ولا انة اسماعيل هو الذبيح كمان
فياريت يا دكتور تنهى هذا الموضوع مع هذا الشخص المتخلف دراسياوعلميا


----------



## apostle.paul (12 مايو 2015)

*يرفع للتشطيف 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 مايو 2015)

انهينا الموضوع بالرم من هذا ها المعاق الصغير مازال يهذى بقمامات وزبالات ولا يفقه اى حرف فهو مجرد عابث

اولا محمد السلفى اللى شبه كفار مكة 

حبيب قلبى عندك سلسلة نسب متصلة صحيحة من محمد لاسماعيل ؟؟؟

لا 

يبقى تخرس يا بتاع دبانة الرزول اللى طلعت نحلة

بلا شك ان عدنان من ولد اسماعيل دا تروح تقوله لعيل فى زاوية على ناصي شارعكوا مش لينا احنا هنا ك اكادميين بنطلب الدليل التاريخى على نصب النسابين العرب اللى نسبوا شخص لاخر قبله ب2500 سنة بجملة " بلا شك "

يلا يا حبيبى احل دقنك ونضف نفسك شوية شكلك عرة

بيقو الوثنى السلفى



> سلوه  لماذا حذف أكثر من نصف الصفحة بعد التصوير وكذلك رقم الصفحة ! .. اهكذا  يستشهد من عشرات الالاف من المراجع التي يمتلكها كما يقول !! ..والله العظيم فضيحة بكل المقاييس ..



فى حين ان جملة " ان عدنان من ولد اسماعيل هو المطلوب اثباتها " ايها المعتوه الصغير وما اردت ان اثبته انك لا تقدر ان تعرف ما وراء عدنان وقد اثتبتناها

فهل لك دليل ايها المعتوه بسلسلة نسب صحيحة ترجع محمد لاسماعيل

ايه ؟؟؟؟ مفيش ؟؟؟ طيب اخرس يا بتاع النحلة اللى طلعت دبانة 



> لأنه يطلب أثر صحيح يربط النبي محمد بإسماعيل وبالفعل أحضرناه له (راجع النقطة الثانية ) وبالتالي الشبهة منتهية !





ورهونى كدا ياض يا سلفى انت طلعلى الاثر الصحيح اللى ربط شخصين بينهم 2500 سنة

العرب المتخلفين مفكرين ان جملة " بلا شك " بدون دليل هو اثر صحيح

همسك نفسى علشان مقولكش كلمة قبيحة 

العب بعيد يا ابنى


----------



## apostle.paul (12 مايو 2015)

العيل التانى اللى اسمه اسلامه عزه 

بص يا حبيبى طالما انت جاااااااااااااااهل متصدرش نفسك فى اللى ملكش فيه

وطالما انت عيل ومتعرفش تحاور الرجال وتقتبس كلامهم كالرجال من فضلك اتحجب واقعد جنب اخواتك

ارجوك ارحمنا من غبائك مش ناقصة ضغط

الاخ قال ان الاسماعليين بيسكنوا العربية من شمالها لجنوبها


ودا كدب علنى وعيل كداب وجاهل ولما سالنك على الدليل ملقتش

الكداب الصغير بيقتبس من كلامى الاتى



> الاسماعليون كانوا فى شمال وغربجزيرة العرب
> متشكرين يا يوحنا !
> إبقى زرنا كل يوم !



فهل هذا الكلام ايها المعتوه ردا على كدبك وتدليسك ونصبك بان الاسماعليين يسكنوا من اقصى شمال لاعربية لجنوبها ؟؟؟

طالما انت فاشل بتتكلم ليه وبتصدر نفسك ليه للحوار مع معلمينك واساتذتك يا اشباه الجهال 

تعالى ارسملك منطقة الاسماعليين فى شمال وشرق العربية

فى حين انها اثبتناها قبل كدا






شايف ا جاهل حدود الاسماعليين

فى اقصى شمال العربية جنوب فلسطين

فين يا جاهل يا ابن الجاهل دليلك على كذبك بان الاسماعلين يسكنوا من اقصى شمال العربية لجنوبها ؟؟؟؟



> الكلام اعلاه بيقول حويلة توجد في شبه الجزيرة   العربية ،
> خليك فاكر لما أوريها لك على الخريطة في درس من دروس محو الامية !
> وطلعت عبيط  كمان يالا ؟؟
> كلمة Sinai مش مقصود بيها سيناء - المصرية  -
> المقصود بيها جبل سيناء - جبل حوريب ،جبل الله   - أو البرية اللي فيها الجبل نفسه ،



يا ابنى انت مفكر نفسك ليك قيمة انت عيل جاهل لما تتكلم مع واحد حاطط عليكوا تتكلم بالدليل وبس

شور فى شماااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال العربية مش العربية وبس يا جاااااااااااااااااااهل
 شمال العربية فى الحدود الشرقية لمصر يا جااااااااااهل يا فاشل


*Shur* (_a wall_), a place just without the eastern border of Egypthttp://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1William Smith, _Smith's Bible Dictionary_ (Nashville: Thomas Nelson, 1997).





موسوعة بيكر نفس الكلام برية فى شمال سينا بين جنوب كنعان والحدود الشمالية الشرقية لمصر


*SHUR, WILDERNESS OF* (PLACE) [Heb _midbar šûr _(מִדְבַּר שׁוּר)]. A desert region and perhaps a place located in the N Sinai between the S border of Canaan and the NE border of Egypt (Gen 16:7; 20:1; 25:18; Exodus 15:22; 1 Sam 15:7; 27:8)http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn4 N north (ern)

S south (ern)

NE northeast (ern)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref4David R. Seely, "Shur, Wilderness of (Place)" In , in _The Anchor Yale Bible Dictionary_, ed. David Noel Freedman (New York: Doubleday, 1996), 5:1230.




مش فى مكة حيث ولد النبى الوثنى 

قاموس انجر بتشير لشرق مصر للمتجه لاشور

*SHUR* (shūr; “wall fortification”). Referred to as “east of Egypt, as one goes toward Assyria”http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Merrill Frederick Unger, R. K. Harrison, Howard Frederic Vos et al., _The New Unger's Bible Dictionary_, Revision of: Unger's Bible Dictionary. 3rd Ed. c1966., Rev. and updated ed. (Chicago: Moody Press, 1988).




وادى مكانها على الخريطة يا عيل يا جاهل








> الكلام معناه إن شور دي بتقع شمال جبل أو برية  سيناء .
> 
> فهمت و الا أجيب الخرزانة ثاني !



انت مفكر يالا انت بتكلم عيل

دا احنا اللى سايقين امتك ومحدش عارف ياخد معانا حق ولا باطل هيجى بصمجى زيك يدلس علينا على اخر الزمن

هتبقى راجل وترد على تدليسك ولا هتتحجبى وتقدى فى البيت

دلوقتى انت دلست 

- ادعيت ان الاسماعليين سكنوا فى العربية من شمالها لجنوبها واثبتنا جهلك ومعرفتش تثبت تدليسك

- دلست يا جاهل على مكان شور 


يتبع لتدليسك يا جاهل على مكان حويلة


----------



## apostle.paul (12 مايو 2015)

بعد ان سكيناه على قفاه للمرة اللى مش فاكرها تدليسه على موقع حويلة 


الجاهل ميعرفش ان منطقتين ذكروا فى الكتاب بيحملوا نفس الاسم

لو فتحت سفر التكوين 

هتقرا فى الاصحاح التانى

 اسم الواحد فيشون. وهو المحيط بجميع ارض الحويلة حيث الذهب.  هذا الجاهل خلط بين هذا المكان وبين مكان الاسماعليين الوارد فى تكوين 25وادعى ان هذا المكان هو المقصود


لانك جااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهل يا وثنى

بقول الجاهل



> ما يُستفاد من قاموس الكتاب المقدس أعلاه بخصوص حويلة هي  :
> 
> 1-  مقاطعة في بلاد العرب
> 2- البعض يجعلها هي منطقة خولان غرب الجزيرة العربية شمال اليمن تحديدا





ودا مكان المذكور فى تكوين 2 يا ابو جاهل يا فاشل

اما حويلة المقصود بيها مكان الاسماعليين فى مكان العربية

قاموس انجور وضح المكانين اعتمادا على الداتا المذكورة فى التكوين واوضح مكان الحويلة فى اليمن المذكورة فى تكوين 2 وتلك المذكورة فى تكوين 25 كحدود للاسماعليين فى شمال العربية 
تعالى اديك على قفاك كالعادة

1. A region encompassed by the Pishon branch of Eden’s river. It is represented as richly producing gold, onyx, and bdellium—an aromatic gum (Gen. 2:11–12). This region is not to be confused with the Havilah of the Joktanites (10:29; 25:18; 1 Sam. 15:7) or of the Kushites (Gen. 10:7; 1 Chron. 1:9). It evidently skirted Babylonia and was on the boundary “as one goes toward Assyria.”​ 2. A district evidently N of Sheba in Arabia, between Ophir and Hazarmaveth. Its people were nomads (Ishmaelites, Gen. 25:17–18). Apparently its boundaries were fluid and reached into N Arabia, as is indicated by the narrative of Saul’s warfare with the Amalekites (1 Sam. 15:7).​  Merrill Frederick Unger, R. K. Harrison, Howard Frederic Vos et al., _The New Unger's Bible Dictionary_, Revision of: Unger's Bible Dictionary. 3rd Ed. c1966., Rev. and updated ed. (Chicago: Moody Press, 1988).




تخيل جهلك وفشلك وهيجانك مش مخليك عارف تكتب كلمة صح

انت عارف ليه ؟؟؟

علشان ببساطة انت انسان جاهل بدافع عن سراب بس انا انسان معايا الحق فعارف اخدك غسيل ومكوة

يبقى انت يا جاهل خلطت بين حويلة فى تكوين 2 وحويلة المذكورة فى تكوين 25 المذكورة كحدود الاسماعليين

وادعيت جهلا ان دى هى دى

دا مكان الحويلة المذكورة فى تكوين 25 حيث قطن الاسماعليين من قاموس انكور
" جنوب شرق اسرائيل "
In Gen 25:18 _ḥăwı̂lâ, _which by the Israelites might have been connected with Heb _ḥôl, _“sand,” designates presumably the SE desert border of the region where the Ishmaelites settled. From this fact and from the reference to the _Chaulotaîoi _by Eratosthenes (Strabo, _Geog. _16.4.2),  SE southeast (ern)

 W. W. Mأ¼ller, "Havilah (Place)" In , in _The Anchor Yale Bible Dictionary_, ed. David Noel Freedman (New York: Doubleday, 1996), 3:82.




قاموس هاربر

. Gen. 2:11 places it in Eden, surrounded by the river Pishon; Gen. 10:7 and 1 Chron. 1:9 relate Havilah to Cush, suggesting a region in southern Mesopotamia. However, in Gen. 10:26-29 and 1 Chron. 1:20-23 Hazarmaveth, Sheba, Ophir, and Havilah are closely related as descendants of Shem, indicating an area somewhere in the east or southeast of Arabia. Gen. 25:18 places it in northeast Arabia, saying the Ishmaelites ‘dwelt from Havilah to Shur, which is opposite Egypt.’ In 1 Sam. 15:7 ‘Havilah’ should probably read ‘Hachilah  Paul J. Achtemeier, Publishers Harper & Row and Society of Biblical Literature, _Harper's Bible Dictionary_, Includes Index., 1st ed. (San Francisco: Harper & Row, 1985), 375.





يبقى الجاهل عمل ايه

جاب المذكورة فى تكوين 2 انها فى اليمن وذكر ان مكانها هو المقصودة بالمذكورة فى تكوين 25 اللى هى فى شمال العربية



> الخريطة التي استدل بها المنصّر في خضمّ تدليسه بتجعل حويلة محاذية لأثيوبيا  و إيريتريا!
> يعني  حويلة حسب غباء المنصر صارت بالقرن الإفريقي و ليس شبه الجزيرة العربية !


دى خريطة مذكورة لحويلة المذكورة فى تكوين 2 مش تكوين 25 دى غلطة منى

دى الخريطة المظبوطة








لكن السك على القفا منى ليك مش واقف على كدا

انت دلست تدليسة كبيرة اووووووووووووى

بتقول الاتى



> تابع معايا يا جويهل  عشان أديك درس في الجغرافيا و أعرفك مكان حويلة !
> 
> قاموس سترونج :
> 
> ...


الكلام دا مذكور فى تكوين 10

وبنو كوش سبا وحويلة وسبتة ورعمة وسبتكا. وبنو رعمة شبا وددان.



لان هذا الجاهل ملحظش هذة الجملة ولم يترجمها

named from the 2nd son of Cush 

وهذا هو المقصود بحويلة 

لكن المذكور فى تكوين 25 كحدود للاسماعليين تقع فى شمال العربية جنوب اسرائيل 

تعالى اثبتهالك 


حويلة " شمال شرق " العربية
. It was apparently a locality in the N.E. of Arabia  Herbert E. Ryle, _The Book of Genesis With Introduction and Notes_ (Cambridge: Cambridge University Press, 1921), 267.




This verse describes the general area in which the Ishmaelites lived, in the wilderness to the south and east of the land of Israel. “Havilah”  Gordon J. Wenham, vol. 2, _Word Biblical Commentary  : Genesis 16-50_, Word Biblical Commentary (Dallas: Word, Incorporated, 2002), 165.




The descendants from Ishmael settled in the region of the Arabian peninsula from Havilah (in north central Arabia) to Shur (between Beersheba and Egypt)  Allen Ross and John Oswalt, _Cornerstone Biblical Commentary, Vol.1: Genesis, Exodus_, "With the Entire Text of the New Living Translation." (Carol Stream, IL: Tyndale House Publishers, 2008), 154.




فى منتصف شمال العربية



يبقى يا جاهل انت خلطت بين حويلة المذكورة فى تكوين 10 واحد ابناء كوش

وبين المذكورة فى تكوين 25 المذكورة كحدود للاسماعليين فى شمالالعربية 

وادعيت جهلا ان كلا الاثنين واحد

يبقى انت جاهل ولالا؟؟؟؟؟

احكم على نفسك


يتبع


----------



## apostle.paul (12 مايو 2015)

*التدليس الاعظم لهذا الطفل المعاق

كاتب الاتى

*


> *من المرجح انها مقاطعة خولان في الشمال الغربي من بلاد اليمن .
> 
> وخذ ده كمان :
> 
> ...


* 

مش قولنا يالا تتلم وتبطل تدليس

اولا هذا الطفل المعاق ناقل الكلام بالنص بالخرايط من هذا الموقع 

كوبى بست

مش قولنا قبل كدا انت عابث وجاهل ومش عارف مرجعية

لكن نسى ان هذا الجاهل ينقل كلام عن حويلة المذكورة فى تكوين 10 عن حويلة احد ابناء كوش وطبقها على الاسماعليين

اقرا تانى كدا

*
[FONT=Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif]Havilah...A  son of Cush according to Gn 10:7, 1 Ch 1:9, of Joktan according to Gn  10:29, 1 Ch 1"23...A district of Khaulan (Haulan) is mentioned in the  inscriptions of South Arabia


وهديك قرصة ودن صغيرة كمان علشان متلعبش تانى معانا من نفس الكتاب اللى انت كتبته من الموقع بس الكتاب طبعا مش معاك فانا هديلك هدية مدوية  
[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (12 مايو 2015)

نرجع لمحمد السلفى الجاهل



> قلت : وصاحب هذه الشبهة – وكذلك ناقلها من النصاري ومصدقها- أثبت بما لا يدع مجالا للشك أنه معاق ذهنيا .. لماذا؟
> 1) لأنه باستماتته فى نفي كون النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من نسل  إسماعيل أثبت لمتابعيه الذين لاحظوا هذا وسألوا عن هدفه من هذه الشبهة أنه  يؤمن بأن إسماعيل عليه السلام سيخرج من نسله نبي , وهو يريد أن يقول : ليس  هذا الشخص هو المقصود
> 2) لأن إثبات نبوة النبي محمد يترتب عليها إثبات أنه من نسل إسماعيل ..  لانه بمجرد تصديقه فى أنه رسول سيترتب عليه تصديقه فيما أخبر به , ومما  أخبر به أنه من نسل إسماعيل ، وبالتالي لا فائده من إثبات أنه من نسل  إسماعيل إن لم نثبت نبوته وكذلك لا فائده من نفي كونه من نسل إسماعيل إن  أثبتنا نبوته


اولا المعاق ذهنيا هو محمد رسولك دا اولا تحب اثبتهالك

ثانيا سبق وقولنا ان مستوانا العلمى يفوق امة الصاحبة والولد بسنين ضوئية

ثانيا انا ميهمنيش محمدك ولا نسبه انا بسال على نصب الوثنين المحمديين اللى ادعوا بان محمد من نسب اسماعيل بلا دليل فبنسال هل عندك دليل على هذا النصب وتاريخك نفسه اقر بان نسبه مقطوع عند شخص اسمه عدنان 

الاجابة :- مفيش 

اذن هو مجرد ادعاء لا يرقى للحقيقة

ثانيا انا لا اؤمن ان ابن الجارية سيخرج من نسله انبياء فالعهد الالهى اقيم مع ابراهيم من جهه ابنه اسحاق وتتميمه كان فى مجئ المسيا متمم الوعود الالهية وفيه ستتبارك كل امم الارض فلا تقل على لسانى مانت تعتقده يا وثنى

ثالثا حتى لو ابن امنة من نسل اسماعيل بالنسبالى ميهمنيش وثنى من نسل انسان وحشى ملوش لازمة

رابعا ايمانى بيقول ان فى المسيح تم كل شئ ولا ننتظر وثنى بعد المسيا فمجرد استعلان المسيا يبدأ
 العد التنازلى لنهاية الازمنة واستعلان المسيا مجددا كديان  " فاكر الموضوع اللى دلست فيه يا اهبل وقولت ان نبوة التثنية تخص مجنون قريش وعبطتك لغاية ما نزلت دم فى ايدى "

خامسا بالنسبالى رسول العربان بالنسبالى شخص وثنى لا علاقة له بالاله الحى " يهوه " بل هو عابد اله قريش 

وخلاصة كلامك انت معندكش اى دليل تاريخى ان محمد من نسل اسماعيل سوى انك تصدقه الاول كنبى وبعدين تصدقه

الكلام دا تروح تقوله للمسلمين احنا كغير مسلمين نحب نقولك ان تاريخيا لا ثمة علاقة بين محمدك والاسماعليين

تؤمن باللى تؤمن بيه ان شاء الله تؤمن ان الله اتخذه ولدا انا بتكلم عن تاااااااااااااااااريخ مش ايمانك 

حاول تكون الطف من كدا لان تاريخك معايا كله اسود ومبتعرفش تسد 

دى مستويات يا كابتن


----------



## apostle.paul (13 مايو 2015)

*الذين يشاهدون محتوى الموضوع الآن : 3 ( الأعضاء 1 والزوار 2)

ادخل يا حرامى منك له وتعالى اتعلموا منا يا جهلة وبطلوا جهل وتدليس على القطعان فى منتدياتكوا

يتبع بفضيحة قطورة 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 مايو 2015)

> القاموس أعلاه  بيقول إنو حصل إختلاط وتمازج - تناسل  - بين القحطانيين و   أبناء قطورة ، و  ده فيه إجابة ليك إزاي سيدك وتاج رأسك محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم بينادي  واحد قحطاني بالإسماعيلي !
> متنساش كمان إنو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان عربــــي !
> هتقولي إيه علاقة قطورة بالموضوع قسما بربّ العزّة لأدّيك بالجزمة القديمة !


اولا خلينى اقولك شوية معلومات قبل ما اعبطك

1- ابن امنة مش سيدى فانا سيدى هو المسيح ابن الله مش وثنى من زناة مكة

2- سؤالى يا بغل كان ليه جايب رواية بتتكلم على شخص قحطانى كدليل ان عدنان من اولاد اسماعيل ؟؟؟

والاجابة يا بغل انك جاهل قاعد تنزل فى اى كلام وحتى فى الاسلاميات جاهل 

3- جمهور العرب قالوا بان قحطان ليس من ولد اسماعيل 

نعيد تانى كدا كلام ابن كثير

*لكن الجمهور على أن العرب القحطانية من عرب اليمن وغيرهم، ليسوا من سلالة  إسماعيل

دا كان فى البداية والنهاية لابن كثير بيقول ان الجمهور قالوا ان العرب القحطانين ليس من سلالة اسماعيل

نزودلك مراجع تانى يا بصمجى

هتلاقى الكلام دا فى اليمن فى تاريخ ابن خلدون
وتاج العروس من جواه القاموس
البحث اللغوى عند اخوان الصفاء


وغيره 

نرجع لموضوعنا

دلوقتى انت اوردت رواية بتتكلم عن شخص من " قحطان " علشان تثبت ان رسولك العدنانى من ولد اسماعيل وبدل ما تعتذر عن جهلك بعد كشفه لسه بتراوغ يا طفل معاق 

وبعدين حولت السؤال الى جهل رسولك بان قحطان ليسوا اصلا من ولد اسماعيل "وبتحاول تثبت ان قحطان من سلالة اسماعيل ودا ميههمنيش " اللى يهمنى ايه علاقة الرواية دى اصلا بالموضوع ؟؟؟واحنا بنتكلم عن عدنان مش قحطان

يلا عيل وغلط

المصيبة انهم بيستشهدوا بجمهور العرب بان عدنان من نسل اسماعيل " بلا دليل "

ونفس الجمهور اقر بان قحطان وجد قبل اسماعيل وليس من سلالته 

ومحمدهم فى رواية نسب قحطان لاسماعيل مخالف جمهور العرب

فهل محمدك جاهل بانساب العرب ؟؟ ام قول الجمهور لا قيمة له ونلقى له فى عبر البحر ؟؟

فامامك حل من اتنين ياما تقر بجهل رسولك بانساب العرب فى نسبة قحطانى لاسماعيل مخالفا قول الجمهور 

ياما تقر بان قول الجمهور خطأ والقحطانين ينسبوا لاسماعيل 

وفى كلتا الحالتين انت معندكش اى دليل غير بعض الجهلة اللى بينسبوا اشخاص لاسلاف قبلهم بمئات السنين 


يتبع بفضيحة قطورة 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 مايو 2015)

فضيحة قطورة " مش فاكر الفضيحة رقم كام مبقتش اعد من الكترة "



> القاموس أعلاه  بيقول إنو حصل إختلاط وتمازج - تناسل  - بين القحطانيين و   أبناء قطورة ، و  ده فيه إجابة ليك إزاي سيدك وتاج رأسك محمد صلى الله عليه   وسلم بينادي  واحد قحطاني بالإسماعيلي !
> متنساش كمان إنو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم كان عربــــي !
> هتقولي إيه علاقة قطورة بالموضوع قسما بربّ العزّة لأدّيك بالجزمة القديمة !


اولا الجزمة القديمة كالعادة هتنزل ترن على قفاك حالا دا انت فى ايدى يعنى هتطلع منه على المزبلة زى اللى سبقوك

تعرف انت مين قطورة 

تعرف لو كنت تعرف مكنتش كتبت حرف عنها 

مكنتش جابت منك اتنين , انت طينت الموضوع كله

قطورة اتجوزها ابراهيم بعد موت سارة يعنى هى الزوجة الثالثة ليه بعد سارة وهاجر والتاريخ بيقول ان ابنائها اختلطوا بابناء اسماعيل 

يعنى وسط الاسماعليين كان فى ناس غير اسماعليين من ابناء قطورة 

يعنى يا اهبل انت اثبت بمقولتك العبيطة ان جنس الاسماعليين مش جنس نقى واختلط بجنس اخر فلا يمكن التفريق بين ما هو منتسب لاسماعيل وبين ما هو منتسب لقطورة لانهم اختلطوا عرقيا 

هل يا معشر المسلمين لا يوجد انسان عاقل يوقف هذا المعتوه عن عتهه بدل ما بيحاول يرمم دينكوا بيطين الدنيا

نقرا فى كتاب " العرب فى ظلال اسرائيل " صفحة 176






الزواج بين القبائل المختلفة فى شمال العربية ربطوا الى حد ما ابناء هاجر وقطورة عرقيا فالذين ليسوا من ابناء اسماعيل بالدم دعيوا اسماعليين بالربط الجغرافى والثقافى 

معنى الكلام دا ايه ؟؟؟

معناه ان القبائل اللى كانت فى شمال العربية اللى بتضم ابناء هاجر من اسماعيل وابناء قطورة اتجوزوا بعض فحصل ربط بينهم حتى اللى مش من نسل اسماعيل بالدم خدوا اسم اسماعيلى لان فى ربط جغرافى وثقافى بينهم

انت عارف انت طينت الدنيا ليه ؟؟؟

لانك اثبت ان من بين من دعيوا اسماعليين فى شمال العربية ليسوا اسماعليين بالدم بل اخذوا الاسم لمجرد الربط الجغرافى والثقافى بينهم وبين الاسماعليين لكن هم فى الاساس اولاد قطورةوليسوا اولاد هاجر

يعنى انت خليت المصيبة مصبتين مش بس ان مكان الاسماعليين الجغرافى ملوش علاقة بمحمد وقبيلته لا وكمان اثبت بنفسك ان وسط الاسماعليين يوجد غير اسماعليين يعنى مش جنس نقى كله بيرجع لاسماعيل بينهم من يرجع لقطورة


منتهى الجهل والعبثية ان يصدروا هؤلاء العيال للحوارات وهم اشباه جهال


فهل عرفت من هى قطورة ولا اجيب الجزمة القديمة واعرفهالك انا يا تلميذ فاشل


----------



## apostle.paul (13 مايو 2015)

*بعد انهينا تراهات هذا الجويهل الصغير , الا تستحى من نفسك وتكف عن ترديد جهالات وتذهب لتدرس وتهدى قليلا عن هيجانك الذى اعمى بصيرتك


الا تستطيع ان تكن رجلا وتقتبس كلامنا كما نفعل وترد عليه ردود علمية بدل من هذا الهطل المستمر على صفحات منتدياتكم العفنة

الا تستطيع ان تترك لنفسك الفرصة لتفكر فيما تكتب وكيف تورط نفسك وتظهر نفسك ومنتداك فى صورة اقذر ما يمكن 

يا عزيزى الصغير ساقول لك بعض المعلومات 

بعيدا عن هذا الموضوع

انت مستواك صفر لا تملك مرجعية ولا تترك لنفسك فرصة لتتعلم وتدرس انت عيل اخرك فى ثانوى حبيت الموضوع وحسيت انك عملك قيمة كمثل كل التافهين الفارغين المحتوى فعايز تملى السطور باى كلام فبتورط نفسك وبترجع تسييب جهلك وتتدل فى جهالات اخرى 

سيب الحوارات دى وروح شوفلك واحد متعلم شوية يبتدى يعلمك وينور طريقك ولو انتوا امة عقيمة مفهاش حد يعلمك تعالى وانا هعلمك " كلنا كدا فى الاول "

انت بتورط نفسك واللى بيتابعوك  اتاكدوا انكوا معندوش اجابةلانك باختصار خليتك فى منظر " عيل كداب ومدلس " 

حاول تهدى شوية وزود معلوماتك وروح ادرس وفكر قبل ما تكتب علشان الصراحة يعنى انا عمرى فى حياتى عملت فى حد زى اللى عملته فيك 

فى ناس برد عليهم بيبقى فى معلومة صح ومعلومة غلط وبنبتدى فى سجال 

لكن انت مفيش خالص ميييييييييح مفيش معلومة واحدة صح

لانك باختصار "طفل " ملكش فى الحوارات مدرستش حاجة انت عابث عايز تملى سطورة منتداك العقيم باى كلام

روح يا ابنى شوف حد يعلمك ربنا يشفيك مش ناقصة ضغط ورانا حاجات مهمة مش كل ما لما نخلص الرد على الوساخات العلمية تحط ما هو اقذر منها

فكك بقة وروح اتعلم منظرك عرة الصراحة 


*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يونيو 2015)

*الرقاصة والطبال

بعد اسابيع من سك المدعو " عزه باسلامه " وكشف جهوليته الفائقة الوصف بكل شئ فى الموضوع وانه طفل لا يقوى على الحوارات

ما كان من مراهق عبيط اخر يدخل ينقذ الموضوع " العبيط " من براثن الفضيحة 

والعضو الاول اللى تصدر للرد وتلاقى صفات مدوية كان قفل على الموضوع على اساس الناس تنسى بس الله يسامحه التانى كتب مشاركة ملهاش علاقة اصلا بالموضوع فنبه الناس ان الفاشل مردش علينا 


نفكر الفاشل " عزو باسلامو " بالصفع المدوى اللى لم يرد على حرف واحد فيه ليكن عبرة لك من يعتبر فى هذة الامة الفاشلة من يجرؤ منهم ان يقف امامنا

مكان الاسماعليين تاريخيا لا علاقة له بالنبى الهاشمى 

لم يرد على حرف واحد فيها

فضيحة الحديث الذى استشهد به وكان موضوعه شخص قحطانى وليس من عدنان 

ولم يرد على الفضيحة

فضيحة فشله فى الاتيان بنسب صحيح تاريخيا يربط محمد باسماعيل 

وفشل فى التحدى

فضيحة الهاجريون وان لا علاقة لها جغرافيا بمكان قريش 

ولم يرد على الفضيحة

فضيحة نصب النسابين العرب وفبركة اسماء ماخوذة من مصادر يهودية 

ولم يرد على حرف واحد فيها

الفضيحة الثانية لمكان لاسماعليين الجغرافى وتدليسه على القواميس 

ولم يرد على حرف فيها

فضيحة الخلط بين حويلة كحدود الاسماعليين وحويلة فى اليمن

ولم يرد على حرف واحد فيها

السرقة من المواقع الالكترونية بدون قراءة فكانت الفضيحة العظمى

ولم يرد على فضيحته هذا السارق المراهق

فضيحة قطورة المدوية 

وهنا تم الاغتصاب 


فهل سيجرؤ هذا العبيط المراهق ان يقتبس حرفا حرفا ويرد علينا كالرجال 

لا اعتقد فمن اعتاد ان يكون عيل لن يكون رجلا فى يوما ما 


يتبع 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يونيو 2015)

*دخل الطبال ينقذ صاحبه فقال

*


> *بعد أن  فضح الله هذا المدلس وبقيت الدنيا كلها تنسب محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم  لجده الشريف اسماعيل عليه السلام
> *


*
هذا الطبال الصغير لا يفرق كثيرا عن القطيع فى منتداه , فموضوعنا يتكلم عن نسب مقطوع النسب محمد ابن امنة عند شخص عدنان حسب نسابين العرب

لياتى معتوه فى سنة 2015 يقولك الدنيا كلها بقت تنسبه لاسماعيل 

فى حين ان نسابين العرب اصلا ميعرفوش ما فوق عدنان 

بس الطبال الصغير الاهبل قرر وهو قاعد على الكيبورد ان الدنيا كلها بقت تنسبه

واضح ان توفيق عكاشة اثر على المجتمع المصرى 

*


> *طبعا  الابوستل يفترى على أخينا اسلامى عزى  لان موضوع نبوة التثنية الذى يقصده   وضعته انا وفضحته فيه  شر فضيحة لان الايات لم تحتاج لتفسير اصلا
> 
> واصابه الهيجان لان سفر اعمال الرسل عنده يقول نبوة تنطبق مباشرة على نبى الاسلام *


*

طبعا انت شخص معتوه زيك زى صاحبك لانك لو رجعت يا معتوه للمشاركة هتلاقى كلامى موجه للواد السلفى اللى اسمه ابو محمد مش لصاحبك المعاق " عزو باسلامو "


ايش دخلك انت يا حشرة وانت اصلا مكتبتش حرف فى الموضوع بالموضوع من اساسه

راجع المشاركة كدا يا اعور يا جاهل

مكتوب ايه فى اولها

*
نرجع لمحمد السلفى الجاهل
نرجع لمحمد السلفى الجاهل
نرجع لمحمد السلفى الجاهل
نرجع لمحمد السلفى الجاهل


يبقى كلامى موجه للواد السلفى اللى اسمه محمد 

يجى الطبال الصغير المعاق يقولك




> طبعا  الابوستل يفترى على أخينا اسلامى عزى  لان موضوع نبوة التثنية الذى يقصده   وضعته انا وفضحته فيه  شر فضيحة لان الايات لم تحتاج لتفسير اصلا




روح يالا العب فى الطينة قدام بيتكوا احنا هنعيل على اخر الزمن يا احول 

مش عارف تقرا كلامى موجه لمين اصلا


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يونيو 2015)

وبعد لما فشل الاهبل " عزو باسلامو " انه يجاوب على حرف واحد صفعناه فه على قفاه 

راح جابلك فيديو وكتب عليه



> مهما حاولوا ، شمس الحقيقة لا تغطّى بغربال أخي الحبيب ،
> 
> الرابي David rosen يجلدُ المنصّر البائس اللّصيق بموسوعة شبهات صدئة فيقول  :
> 
> ...



شمس حقيقة ايه وغربال ايه

مش هتبطلوا الحشيش اللى بتشربوه دا 

وراباى ايه وزفت ايه جتكم القرف عليكم وعلى اشكالكم الجاهلة

واحد بيسالك عن نسب شخص فى التاريخ تقولى فى راباى بيقول انه اعظم نبى 

وانا مال اهلى انا بسالك هل عندك دليل صحيح يربط محمد باسماعيل ونسابين العرب اصلا قالوا ان نسبه مقطوع عند عندنان


فين الاجابة يا فاشل يا جاهل ؟؟؟؟؟

هى دى الاجابة

طيب خد بجملة حفلة الضرب المبرح اللى احنا شغالين فيها

الراباى ديفيد ريسون دا اصلا اتولد سنة 1951 

هو دا اللى هيثبت ان محمد ابن امنة منسوب لاسماعيل ابن ابراهيم ؟؟؟

انت اهبل يالا ؟؟؟ ولا ضارب حشيش ولا بانجو ولا ايه بالظبط

انت مش لاقى حاجة تقولها تخرس وتسكت وتدارى على الفضيحة مش تبقى جاهل وفاشل وقليل الادب كمان 

تعالى وانا اعلمك

*اسرائيل مؤمنة ان فى نبى اممى اتذكر فى التوارة اسمه " بلعام " بعد اللى عمله بلعام فى المدراش بيقول ان الله تبارك اسمه نزع الروح القدس " روح النبوة " من الامم فى كتاب The Metsudah Midrash Tanchuma: Bamidbar II صفحة 163*

نقرا مثلا فى كتاب 



​قبل اقامة خيمة الاجتماع وجدت النبوة بين الامم وبعد اقامتها نزعت النبوة من باقى الامم






فاليهود مؤمنين ان بعد التوارة خلاص ابحت النبوة قاصرة على شعب اسرائيل وان النبوة او " الروح القدس " نزع من الامم بعد بلعام


هبقى اكتب موضوع مفصل ان فى العصر المسيانى اصبحت النبوة منسكبة على روح كل بشر " اسكب روحى على كل بشر " ولم تصبح قاصرة على شخص معين يدعى النبوة 

حاول تكون اهدى من كدا لان سبق وقولنا انك شخصية جهولية لا تقوى على الحوارات ​


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يونيو 2015)

*حبيبى الصغنون ادخل يا حبيب قلبى متقفش زى الحرامى كدا على باب المنتدى






طبع كلنا عارفين ان ** سفالة  *** حيجى  كالعادة يبص بصة على الموضوع هنا فقررت انا ارد على اخر ما كتبه 


أنقر للتوسيع...

لا انا باخد كلامكوا المقزز افنده واحنطه وارميه فى صفيحة الزبالة  






لا ليها علاقة يا غبى 
والعلاقة هى ان كل النصارى ينفون ان الاخوة المذكورة فى تثنية 18-18 هى عن اصل نبينا بحجة ان نبينا من نسل اسماعيل 

أنقر للتوسيع...

جتك ستين نيلة

ايه علاقة اسماعيل بنبوة التثنية  ؟؟؟؟

اى هبل وخلاص مثال للتلميذ الفاشل لما يتزنق فى الاجابة يملى الكراسة باى عجن وفتى

المهم احب افكرك انت وكل امة محمد ان سبق وتم هتك عرض المدعو " احمد سبيع " الله يرحمه ويبشبش الطوبة اللى تحت راسه بعد لما خليناه يحرم يكلمنا بان نبوة التثنية تخص شخص اسرائيلى بالدم من داخل اسرائيل

خد اقرا واتثقف 



من اقدم تفسيرين يهوديين للنبوة يقول التفسير اليهودى بان النبى الموعود به فى لاتثنية من اسرائيل


اليهود يردون على المسلمين بخصوص نبوة التثنية ويؤكدون ان النبى من شعبهم وهو المسيا

وسبق وتم هتك عرض سبيع السلفى فى هذا الموضوع ولم يفتح فاه من يومها وهرب كعادته كالجبان

الرد على وان اور ثرى المدعو احمد سبيع فى تدليسه على نبوة التثنية...متجدد  

فما علاقة نبوة التثنية  لكى تتدخلها فى موضوع يتكلم عن نسب رسول الاسلام ؟؟؟؟

هل اصابكم التخلف والعته الى هذا الحد  ؟؟




يبقى  دلوقتى كل اخوانك النصارى ينفون النبوة عن نبينا بحجة انه من نسل اسماعيل  والنبوة تتكلم-عندهم- عن اخوة بنى اسرائيل!!!    (وكنا قد اثبتنا خطأ  تفسيرهم) 


أنقر للتوسيع...

نبوة التثنية يا طفلى الصغير وعد بها يهوه لشعبه بان ياتى من وسطهم من وسط اخوتهم نبيا مثيلا لموسى يكون وسيطا بينه وبين شعبه 

فهل محمد كان وسيطا ليهوه بينه وبين اسرائيل  ؟؟؟؟

ومن قال ان  المسيحين  حجتهم فى نفى ان نبوة التثنية لا تخص رسول الاسلام بانه ليس من نسل اسماعيل 

فحتى لو رسول الاسلام الذى تقدسه من نسل اسماعيل فلا تخصه نبوة التثنية 

ثالثا  

لا يدخل غريبا فى جماعة الرب فالوعد منصب على خروج نبيا من وسط جماعة اسرائيل 

اسماعيل ابن الجارية مش اخو اسرائيل " يعقوب " 

اخوة اسرائيل حسب النسب الطبيعى هم ابناء " عيسو " اخو يعقوب فحتى لو فهمنا الاخوة بمعنى فسيولوجى يربط بين اخوين فسيكون اخوة اسرائيل هم ابناء عيسو 

فهل رسول الاسلام اتى من نسل عيسو يا اشباه البشر ؟؟؟؟؟






يبقى انتا تبقى ** كلام  واطى ** لما  تيجى تعارضهم وتقول نبيكم يا مسلمين مش من نسل اسماعيل  !!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...

وسبق وقولتلك كل ما هتقل ادبك همرمط بكرامتك الارض

انا لا بعارض ولا بايد انا بسال امتك  المدلسة كيف تنسبون شخصا الى اخر يفصل بينهم 25 قرن بلا دليل 

فكانت الاجابة ان تصدر بعض المراهقين لكى يدافعوا عن موضوع محسوم بالعبث على مواقع الانترنت يستجدوا اى معلومات 

فاين هو دليلك ؟؟؟ واين هو النسب الصحيح الذى ربط رسولك  باسماعيل ؟؟؟

فهل انت متخيل ان اسماعيل يخصنا فى شئ لكى نبحث فى انتساب رسولك له من عدمه

يتبع 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (6 يونيو 2015)

*



يبنى ارحم امى العياااانة 

نسب صحيح تاريخيا !!!! 

تاريخيا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

وبتقولها بكل بجاحة 

هو نسب الهك فى الاناجيل له علاقة بالتاريخ اصلا؟؟؟؟؟ 

يعنى ايه نسب تاريخى؟؟؟ 

يعنى نسب مذكور فى مرجع تاريخى 

هو كتابك المحرف مرجع تاريخى؟؟ 


كله من الخمرة والله 

أنقر للتوسيع...

وانا مالى ومال امك

ما تولع انت وهى 

ثانيا
انت مال امك بنسب المسيح فى الانجيل 

عايز تسال تعالى زى البوبى المنتدى اقف ذلل قول لو سمحت يا مسيحين علمونى علشان انا جاهل 

هو دا موضوعنا يا معتوه 

انا بسال عن نسب  محمد لاسماعيل 

فى اثر صحيح واحد تاريخيا يربط محمد باسماعيل ؟؟؟

لا يبقى تخرس انت وكل امتك

نسابين العرب النصابين قالوا ان محمدك بينتسب لشخص اسمه عدنان وما فوقه لا احد يعرف اى نسب وكل الاسماء اللى بعد عدنان خدتوها من اليهود يا شوية حرامية 

وخلص الموضوع

النسب الصحيح  ان تسجل امة انسابها فى سجل متصل بلا انقطاع والعرب انقطع نسبهم لا يعرفوا نسب قطحان ولا عدنان اخرهم الشخصين دول وفيما بعد لا يعرفوا احد 

اليهود امة بتعشق الانساب الى يوم مجئ ربك وسيدك يسوع المسيح الانساب مذكورة فى سجلاتهم 

فلماذا التدليس والنصب العلنى وتقولون بان عدنان بنتسب لاسماعيل وهما لا يعرفوا اصلا ما وراء عدنان ؟؟؟




انتى كدابة


نسابين العرب اعترفوا ان اسماء سلسلة نسب عدنان الى اسماعيل مجهولة 


يعنى بالبلدى بيقولوا: 

 نحن لسنا على يقين بتسلسل اجداد عدنان وصولا الى جده الأول اسماعيل 

يعنى كلامهم يؤكد صلة عدنان باسماعيل  تأكيدا واضحا..............على اعتبار انك بتفهم وتجمع

أنقر للتوسيع...

حطها حلقة فى ودنك انت مسلم يبقى انت مضطر انك تكدب وتكدب وتكدب لانك ضعيف مذلول امام قوتنا فنحن لسنا بحاجة للكدب


روح ياض يا اهبل انت اسال نسابين العرب عندكوا نسب صحيح يربط عدنان باسماعيل 

هيقولك لا منعرفش 

لما تبقوا تعرفوا تكلموا اسيادكم 

بين محمد واسماعيل  25 قرن يعنى 2500 سنة 

نسبتوا شخصين لبعض يفصل بينهم 2500 سنة بجملة " بلا شك "

جتكم ستين نيلة عليكم وعلى اللى جابوكم 

يلا روح العب بعيد مش ناقصة قرف

قال يتبع بالفضيحة قال 

دا انا همرمط بكرامتك الارض 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 يونيو 2015)

*[َQUOTE]قبل ان نورد لكم فضيحة الحاخام وعلاقة كلامه بنسب نبينا الى جده اسماعيل..........دعونا نبين بعض التدليس المقرف  


الواد ده  جه يعلق على شهادة الراباى  David Rosen  فقال: [/QUOTE]
هو انا علشان فاضح اصحابك واحد واحد مش عارف تاخد منى ولا حق ولا باطل

انا مش لسه معلم على قفاك يا عبيط لما قولت انى نسبت الكلام دا لصاحبك وطلعت بتكلم على واحد تانى خالص 




يا أحول  نحن نستشهد بهذا الحاخام على كون محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم  نبيا من خارج شعب اليهود 

هل قلنا يا مدلس ان الراباى نسب نبينا لاسماعيل؟؟؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

اولا انت مستشهدتش بحاجة انت عامل زى الطبال اللى داخل يطبل شوية للرقاصة

موضوعنا عن ايه ؟؟؟؟

نسب محمدك لاسماعيل 

قام جه الاهبل صاحبك جايب فيديو " انا مفتحتوش اصلا وميهمنيش " بيقول راباى فى القرن العشرين بيقول ان محمد نبى 

طيب ايه علاقة العته دا بالموضوع




نهارك اسود...المدراااااااااش ................هل تعرف ماذا قال المدراش عن نبى الاسلام؟

 مالك انتا بالمدراش.................هو بقى من كتب النصارى؟؟ 

عند نص واااااااااااااحد فى كتابك يقول ما تقوله المدراش؟؟؟ 

عندك يا بتاع المدراش؟ 

أتحداك ان تاتى بنص واحد فى كتابك يقولها مباشرة وصراحة بان النبوة ميراث لليهود ولا يخرج أبدا منهم   بعد موسى
 

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا المعتوه الصغير يتعامل مع كلمة " المدراش " وكانه كتاب معين اسمه " المدراش " 

فبيقولى تعرف المدراش قال ايه 

بص يا حبيب قلبى علشان تتدخل تشرب لبنك وتنام

كلمة " مدراش " يعنى تفسير فى اليهودية

اى تفسير هنسميه مدراش

سواء تفسير قديم او جديد يطلق عليه لقب " مدراش " 

يعنى هو مش كتاب اسمه " مدراش " يا اهبل لما اقول "مدراش " معناه ورد فى تفسير يهودى 

قاموس انكور بيقول ان كلمة مدراش مصطلح ربانى جاى من الجذر العبرى درش اللى معناه " يفحص "
 The rabbinic term for biblical exegesis, a noun derived from the Heb root drš, which in the Bible means “to inquire, investigate,”  * *Gary G. Porton, "Midrash" In , in The Anchor Yale Bible Dictionary, ed. David Noel Freedman (New York: Doubleday, 1996), 4:818.*


* 

يجى عيل اهبل من المتسولين على النت يقولك انت تعرف المدراش قال ايه

انى مدراش ؟؟؟؟ هو انت مفكر ان المدراش دا كتاب  

اى تفسير يهودى من سنة 400 لسنة 1200 اسمه مدراش 
any of a group of Jewish commentaries on the Hebrew Scriptures written between a.d. 400 and a.d. 1200. * *Nelson's New Illustrated Bible Dictionary, ed. Ronald F. Youngblood, F. F. Bruce, R. K. Harrison et al. (Nashville, TN: Thomas Nelson, Inc., 1995).*


* 

عيال هبلة مسربينها تلعب باين

انا استشهدت بمدراش Tanchuma اللى اكتمل قبل التلمود البابلى فى القرن الخامس يعنى قبل ظهور الاسلام اصلا

قوم الواد الاهبل يقولك انت مالك بالمدراش 

مدراش ايه يالا ؟؟ مدراش ايه ياض ؟؟؟ انت اهبل يالا ؟؟

المهم انه كان جايب يهودى بيقول ان محمد نبى

قمت جبتله راباى من قبل محمد بيقول ان النبوة نزعت من الامم بعد اقامة الخيمة  

قوم يقولى انا مليش دعوة انا عايز من الكتاب مش من اقوال اليهود

طيب وبتستشهدوا ليه يا اطفال معاقة بكلام راباى طالما انت مش قد الحوارات ؟؟

علشان تفهم النبوة فى عهد موسى لازم تفهم يعنى ايه العهد

فى سفر الخروج بنى موسى مذبح " يمثل حضور يهوه " و 12 عمود بيمثلوا اسباط اسرائيل وقدموا ذبائح ومحرقات ورش الشعب بالدم وقرا عليهم كتاب العهد بان كل ما امرنا فيه نفعله ونسمه ودا العهد اللى قطعه الرب معاكم " مع اسرائيل "

فاصبح العهد الالهى مقام مع اسباط اسرائيل الاثنى عشر

وفى التوارة ذكر ليهم " لشعب اسرائيل " القوانين المنظمة للنبوة فى اسرائيل

**1 اذا قام في وسطك نبي او حالم حلما واعطاك آية او اعجوبة*
*2 ولو حدثت الآية او الاعجوبة التي كلمك عنها قائلا لنذهب وراء آلهة اخرى لم تعرفها ونعبدها*
*3 فلا تسمع لكلام ذلك النبي او الحالم ذلك الحلم لان الرب الهكم يمتحنكم لكي يعلم هل تحبون الرب الهكم من كل قلوبكم ومن كل انفسكم.*
*4 وراء الرب الهكم تسيرون واياه تتقون ووصاياه تحفظون وصوته تسمعون واياه تعبدون وبه تلتصقون.*​ *.*


* 

القانون التوراتى بيقول " ان قام نبيا وسط اسرائيل " حتى ولو احدث اعجوبة ودعاك لعبادة الهه وثنية غير يهوه فلا تسمع له

قانون النبوة هنا :-

1- موجه لشعب الرب " اسرائيل " الذى معهم اقام العهد ولم يقم العهد مع اى شعب اخر قبل مجئ المسيا

2- كان شرطه الوحيد لرفض ذلك النبى ان يدعوك لعبادة الهه غريبة غير " يهوه " اله اسرائيل
اول تشريع يخص الانبياء يمنع اى اسرائيلى للدعوة لعبادة اله غير يهوه
The first legislation concerning prophets forms a part of a larger series of commandments prohibiting any Israelite from advocating the worship of a god other than Yahweh (Deut 12:32–13:18).  * *T. Desmond Alexander and David W. Baker, Dictionary of the Old Testament: Pentateuch (Downers Grove, IL: InterVarsity Press, 2003), 665.*


* 

يبقى المدراش لما قال ان بعد اقامة خيمة الاجتماع " بمعنى بعد اقامة العهد مع اسرائيل ط اصبحت النبوة فى اسرائيل 






ودا الواقع اللى حدث 

النقطة التانية طالما انت مؤمن بمجئ المسيح اذن فانت مؤمن بان نهاية الازمنة قد اتت 

فى نهاة الايام end of days هو العصر المسيانى

ويكون في آخر الايام ان جبل بيت الرب يكون ثابتا في راس الجبال ويرتفع فوق التلال وتجري اليه كل الامم. **.*


* 

هو قيام عصر المسيا نبى " اخر الزمان " الذى سيقف ثابتا وكل الامم  تتجه اليه

يقول ادوارد يونج عن النبوة انه من الضرورى التاكيد على ان النبوة تشير لفترة التاريخ الانسانى الذى سيكون فيها المسيا محملا بالبركات الروحية سياتى الى هذه الارض

It must be stressed that the prophecy refers to a period of human history, when the Messiah, laden with spiritual blessings, will come to this earth. * *Edward Young, The Book of Isaiah: Volume 1, Chapters 1-18 (Grand Rapids, MI: Wm. B. Eerdmans Publishing Co., 1965).*


* 

ربط الكلام ببعضه 

اولا العهد الالهى فى زمن موسى اقيم بين يهوه وبين اسباط اسرائيل الاثنى عشر

فى التوارة اول تشريع يخص الانبياء هو ان الاسرائيلى الذى يتكلم بنبوة و يدعو اسرائيل لعبادة الهه غريبة غير يهوه يعتبر فى مصا الانبياء الكذبة

فى اخر الايام سيظهر المسيا بكونه متمم النبوات وفيه تم كل شئ 

الخلاصة ان فى اسرائيل كانت النبوة وسط اسباطها ودا كان الواقع

وفى المسيح اختم وتم كل النبوة والرؤيا 

فياتى جهال ليدعون بان هناك نبيا عربيا لا يعرف اى نبوة ولا الاله القدير يهوه ويقولون هذا هو المتبنأ عنه

نرجع لكلام المدراش ان بعد اقامة خيمة الاجتماع ازيلت النبوة من الامم ودا الواقع اللى حصل فى تاريخ اسرائيل الى مجئ المسيا وتمت كل النبوات فيه


لذلك العبارة لها بعد اخروى بان اخر الايام ستظهر المسيا المتمم والهدف الذى يشير اليه كل التاريخ السابق
The phrase, therefore, is eschatological; when the latter days appear they will reveal the Messiah, who is the fulfillment and goal toward which all previous history has been pointing * *Edward Young, The Book of Isaiah: Volume 1, Chapters 1-18 (Grand Rapids, MI: Wm. B. Eerdmans Publishing Co., 1965).*


* 

فما علاقة ذلك العربى بانبياء يهوه والعهد الذى اقامه يهوه مع اسرائيل  ؟؟؟؟


يتبع ....
*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 يونيو 2015)

*نتابع الترويق

*


> *موسى بن ميمون ينكر نبوة مين؟
> 
> الحاخام لا يعترف بنبوة مين؟؟
> 
> ...


*

وايه يعنى

هو انت كدا مفكر ان طالما فى يهودى قال على محمد انه اسماعيلى يبقى فعلا منتسب لاسماعيل 

هو مش صاحبك البغل التانى حاول يدلس نفس النقطة وعلمناه وشلنا الجهل عنه

نعيد تانى الكلام الذى لم يجرؤ صاحبك الرد عليه ولا انت تقدر ترد عليه

المشاركة

وادى صورة الاقتباس 

*



*فمفيش اساس تاريخى ربط كل جنس العرب باسماعيل 

الربط فى الكتابات اليهودية بني اى عرىب واسماعيل ربط بلا اساس تاريخى مجرد وصف ادبى للعرب بانهم اسماعليين 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (7 يونيو 2015)

اما عن الفضيحة الاخيرى لهذا الطفل المعاق 

فهو اقتبس من الوكيبديا من موضوع اسمه الرؤية اليهودية لمحمد



> The apocalypticMidrash_Secrets (Nistarot) of Rabbi Shimon bar Yochai, written in the Crusader period, compares Muhammad, "a prophet sent to Ishmaelaccording to God's will", to the Jewish Messiah. According to this text, ascribed to the famous 1st-century sage and mystic Simeon bar Yochai,  Muhammad's role as a prophet includes redeeming the Jews from the  Christian ("Roman" or "Edomite") oppression and playing a positive role  in the messianic process.[9]_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ادعى هذا المعتوه ان كتاب اسرار الراباى * Rabbi Simon ben Yohai هو مدراش " تفسير يهودى "

*


> *صووّتى يا انشراااح .......................تعبنا كله راااااح
> المدراش يقول ان نبى الاسلام هو نبى مرسل الى الاسماعيليين*


*

طبعا هذا الطفل المعاق لا يعدو مجرد صغير عابث على الانترنت زيه زى التانى وبعد ان افهمناه ان المدراش يطلق على مجموعة تفاسير يهودية كتبت من فترة سنة 400 لسنة 1200 مش مجرد كتاب " اسمه " مدراش كما توهم هذا الطفل 

اولا الراباى سيمون دا من القرن التانى الميلادى وكتاب اسرار الرباى سيمون كتب فى نصف القرن الثامن وهو رؤيا apoclypse مش مدراش وكاتبه مجهول وكتب لعرض رؤية يهودية مسيانية للغزو العربى فى القرن السابع اقرا من الويكبديا نفسها 

 رؤيا مسيانية للاحتلال والغزو العربى فى القرن السابع راى ان الغزو والاحتلال العربى دا ضمن خطة الله لاسرائيل 

وفى سنة 1743 نشر ضمن نصوص مدراشية اللى كانت بتحتوى على Sefer Elijah


 **والرؤيا دى كانت شايفة ان الاسماعليين هيكونوا اصدقاء لليهود ويخلصوهم من الظلم وينبوا المعبد*



The second king who arises from Ishmael will be a lover of Israel. He  restores their breaches and the breaches of the Temple. He hews Mount  Moriah, makes it level and builds a mosque (_hishtahawaya_) there on the Temple rock, as it is said: "Your nest is set in the rock." (Simon ben Yohai, _Secrets_, 79 [p. 311])

*هو العرب اصدقاء ومحبين لليهود ؟؟؟*


*لكن السؤال الاهم ما علاقة كل هذة العجن بموضوعنا من الاساس وهو نسب محمد لاسماعيل ؟؟؟؟*


*عايزين تملوا سطور بكلام فارغ *


----------



## apostle.paul (8 يونيو 2015)

*يرفع ..... وحياة الحاجة امك ما هسيبك ... دا وعد ووعد المسيحى دين عليه 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يونيو 2015)

> فضائح إيه يا عمّ ؟؟
> الواضح إنك يا  أبوسطل بتطلق الكذبة و تصدقها ،
> وكلّ ده لكي يزداد مجد الربّ !
> 
> ...


*تؤتؤتؤتؤتؤ متعملش فى نفسك كدا يا كداب مش علشان فضحناك تقوم تتدارى على الفضيحة 

نص اللى انت اوردته يا جاهل بيتكلم عن نسب شخص ينتمى لقحطان اوردته ليه كدليل ان عدنان ينتسب لاسماعيل ؟؟؟؟

الا تعترف بجهلك يا طفل معاق ولو مرة

بقة احنا اللى بنكدب يا اتباع الدجال يا جهلة الاقوام

*


> *فين ردّ  المنصر على ما جاء في كتاب أساتير السامري ؟؟؟*


* 

بزمة امك من مكسوف من نفسك .. نفسى اشوف الولية اللى خلفت لنا الخلفة المعتوهه دى

كتاب اساتير اللى انت جايبه بيتكلم عن ان نبايوت بنى الكعبة

ايه علاقة دا بنسب رسولك لاسماعيل ؟؟؟؟

ثانيا هل تعلم ايها المعتوه الصغير ان كتاب اساتير " كتب فى النصف الثانى من القرن العاشر " يعنى حتى بعد ظهور الاسلام ب3 قرون على الاقل وطريقته الادبية متاثرة بطريقة كبيرة بالثقافة العربية

*​



*ايه القيمة التاريخية لكتاب بيرجع للقرن العاشر واحنا بنتكلم عن نسب شخص لاخر يسبقه  2500 سنة

الم اقل لك ايها المعتوه الصغير تسيبك من الشغلانة دى وتروح تبيع ترمس على كوبرى بلدكوا ولا تشوفلك توك توك تشتغل عليه

وبما اننا رجال وقد انهينا الموضوع من زمن ولم يعد لهذا الطفل المعاق شئ يقوله لاننا انهيناه من شهور مضت 

ما رائيك ان بالاعتماد على المكتوب فى هذا النص الارامى لا يمكن ان يشير ل " بكه " المعروفة للمسلمين الموجودة فى مكة 

ازاى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

خد القفا المعتبر من سيدك وتاج راسك اللى هو انا يعنى 

فى سفر التكوين نقرا 

*
*وسكنوا من حويلة الى شور التي امام مصر حينما تجيء نحو اشور. امام جميع اخوته نزل*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1.

*كلمة حينما تجئ فى العبرية بوكا **בֹּאֲכָ֖ה ولكن فى التوارة السامرية تقرا بكا كما اتى فى القران نفس اللفظ " بكا "
باترشيا قالت ايه بقة عن هذا " النص العلنى "
*









*انه ممارسة مصطنعة لدلالات الالفاظ فى الكتاب المقدس بالتاكيد هو ليس اكثر من اقتراح من الاثريين السامريين القدماء
فنحن هنا نملك بواقى محاولة الهاجريون لكى حصلوا من مستشاريهم السامريين بموافقة لرسمية من التوارة على معبدهم*

*وهنا الفضيحة الكبرى لهذا المعتوه ان كتاب " اساتير " الارامى دا اصلا محاولة من الهاجريون ان يشرعنوا معبدهم بنصوص توراتية فجعلوا " بكا " مذكورة فى التوارة بدلالات لفظية مصطنعة


الفضيحة التانية لهذا المعتوه ان النص المعتمدين عليه بيقول حسب النص السامرى " شرق مصر فى اتجاه اشور "

فما علاقة النص هنا بمكان " مكة " الوثنية معبد المسلمين الان

الم تفكر فى هذا الامر قبل طرح تفاهات المستفزة ؟؟؟

نفس الكتاب السابق قال
**الترجوم قدم الشمال الغربى مكان لمعبد الهاجريون والعلاقات بين مكة ومدينة الحجر " اللى هى مدائن صالح فى شمال غرب السعودية "* *ووثنية العربية يكمن ان تستعدى هذا الاحتمال*

*بيقول ان هذة النظرية تتماشى مع منطقة الشمال الشرقى اكثر من الوصف الجغرافة الهزيل للقران

وهذا سيعطى معنى للاراء الشاذة فى التقليد الاسلامى بان المعبد كان فى شمال المدينة*

*





**الكلام دا يديك بالجزمة القديمة فوق دماخك

لو مشينا على كلام الكتاب اللى انت اوردته اللى ملوش اصلا علاقة بالموضوع من الاساس اللى هو نسب محمد لاسماعيل 

 بيقول ان موقع بكا فى الشمال الغربى للعربية وليس فى الموقع الجغرافى اللى وصفه القران

لان النص المعتد عليه الكتاب بيقول انها فى شرق مصر تجاه اشور ودا بعيد تماما عن مكان مكة اللى يعرفها المسلمين


الكتاب نفسه بياكد كلامنا نقرا نص الكتاب فى كتاب Mystic Arabia 

بيقول ان نبايوت سكن من شرق مصر للفرات " نحو اشور " وبنى بكا 

يعنى مكان المعبد اللى بناه فى الشمال الشرقى للعربية ودا ضد الموقع الجغرافى اللى وصفه القران

*






*يبقى كان الاحسن ليك انى معلقش ولالا يا فاشل يا جاهل ؟؟؟

عرفت يعنى ايه التربية والتاهيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟

يتبع 
*​


----------



## اغريغوريوس (9 يونيو 2015)

هؤلاء مدلسين ...ايمان كله مبررات ...! كما وصفهم الدكتور حامد ابو زيد انهم يعانو من تجريف عقلي ..!


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يونيو 2015)

*نكمل ترويق الزبون , وهفكرك كل مرة بفضيحة اساتير المدوية اللى مش هتجيب سيرتها خالص ان فكرت وترد تانى 


*


> *فين تعليقه على نصّ كتابه المقدس اللي بيقول إن هاجر = قطورة ؟؟؟*


*
عمر ما الكتاب قال ان هاجر هى قطورة دى فضيحتك لما جبت سيرة ابناء قطورة وسط الاسماعليين وبكدا قضيت على كل احلامك واثبت ان وسط الاسماعليين من هم ليسوا من سلالته اصلا بل من ابناء قطورة زوجة ابراهيم الثالثة

ولم ترد بحرف ايها الفاشل علينا

*


> *فين تعليقه على ماجاء في قاموس  Nelson's ؟؟؟؟*


*

مسبتش حرف مربتكش فيه

دا انا وقعت فى ايد اللى ربى من يدعوا اقواكم فما بالك بعيال بشخة لسه بتحبى 

*


> *فين ....و فين .....؟؟؟
> لا إجابة !*


*
انا اللى عايز اسالك سؤال


فييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين اصلااااااااااااااااا الاجابة على السؤال الاصلى للموضوع يا جاااااااااااااااااااااهل


فين اوردت نسب صحيح ربط محمد باسماعيل 

الموضوع منتهى من اول مشاركة وكل العته اللى انت بتحاول تلملم بيه اشيائك دا مجرد تسلية مش اكتر فراغ عندى بفرغه فيك 

الموضوع منتهى شخص منطقع نسبه وخلاص

انا قدمت دراسة اكاديمية مش ليك انت حشرة ولا تسوى انا بقدمها للاجيال اللى جاية علشان يبقى عندهم مرجعية لاى كلمة يتفوه بيه اى كداب 

الكلام دا كلهانا بتعب فيه وبرد عليك بالتفصيل الممل مش علشان انت ليك قيمة لان انت اصلا مبتقدمش شئ ليه قيمة 

انا بتعب فى الموضوع علشان الاجيال الجاية يكون عندها مواد حوارية قوية 


*


> *المنصّر لم  - و الظاهر أنه -  لن  يفتح فاه !!
> - فالح بس في السبّ و الشتم  -*


*

اعضض بهن ابيك دى شتيمة رسولية شريفة

حلوة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كل دا يا اعمى القلب والنظر وبيقولى مفتحتش بقك امال لو فتحته هعمل فيك ايه يا معتوه

ما علينا مش هرد على تفاهات انا هرد على اى حاجة ينفع يترد عليها

فعزو باسلامو يعوى والقطار يسير يهرس مش هيوقفه عيل لسه بيلبس بامبرز عبيط

*


> *المنصّر يعترف أمامكم بالتجديف ، فما حاجتنا بعدُ إلى شهود ياسادة  ؟؟؟*


*

تجديف ؟؟؟؟؟؟

انت قاعد على ازازة يلا ولا مالك ؟؟؟

اة لما اغلط هقول غلط لانى اكاديمى مش عيل بريالة زيك 

*


> *الخريطة دي عنوانها بيقول : أرض إنتشار الإسماعيليين و عماليق ،
> بصراحة مش عارف إيه دخل عماليق بالموضوع ؟؟؟*


*

انت اهبل يلا

ايه الاشكال بنت الجاهلة اللى انتوا بعتينها دى

معلش يا حبيبى نعلمك بلاد العمالقة بتقع فى جنوب اسرائيل 

*
*الْعَمَالِقَةُ سَاكِنُونَ فِي أَرْضِ الْجَنُوبِ

يعنى فى نفس المقاطعة الجنوبية لاسرائيل بيقع الاسماعليين ومواطن العمالقة

الخريطة الموضحه فى الموضوع بتتديك على قفاك وبتقول ان شور المذكورة فى التكوين فى شمال العربية


*


> *حدود ممتدة من .....إلى  تحديدا !
> - ضع في حسبانك إن حويلة بتاعت الخريطة أعلاه هي لتكوين 2   -
> 
> لو سألتني مثلا عن مكان سكن شعب الفرنك لوحدهم ،
> ينفع أجيب لك خريطة إنتشار الفرنك و الإيبيريين مع بعض ؟؟؟*


*

يا بييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييض



انت شخصية بييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييض وممل وعبيط واهبل وكل الصفات المقززة فيك

عايز خريطة لمكان الاسماعليين لوحدهم يا كتموتو ؟؟؟

حاضر

خد يا زلفى 

*






*خد يا زلفى 









عايز تانى ولا مبقاش فى حاجة تاخد فيها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ثم يستكمل هذا العبيط ويقول

*


> *بالنسبة لشور ،
> المنصر قدم لينا على طبق من ذهب دليلين على انها فعلا في المملكة العربية السعودية :
> 1- الخريطة أعلاه
> 2- الخريطةأدناه
> ...


*

لولا انى بكتب كنت عملت حاجة ولا مؤاخذة قليلة الادب

انت لو قدامى كنت شفطتك فى صوت بغيض يخرج من الانف

انت ليه مصمم تكون عيل بريالة

ليييييييييييييييييييييييييييه ؟  ليه مش عايز تحسن من مستواك ومصمم تعيش وتموت جاهل

هو دليلك ان الاسماعليين بينتموا لنفس المنطقة الجغرافية اللى اتولد فيها رسول الاسلام ان فى الخريطة فوق مكتوب " العربية السعودية " يبقى كدا الاسماعليين بقوا بقدرة قادر طالما فى العربية يبقى رسول الاسلام منتمى ليها

لم يقل لك اى انسان قبل ذلك ان مساحة المملكة العربية السعودية 2 مليون كيلو متر مربع يعنى قد مساحة مصر مرتين

لما بنتكلم عن برية شور اللى فى اقصى شمال السعودية ومحمد اتولد فى مكة يبقى بقدرة قادر انا اثبت ان مكان الاسماعليين ينتمى لمكان ميلاد محمد ؟؟؟؟؟


ايه هو موقع برية اشور فى التاريخ الحديث

*برية اشور تغطى منطقة الساحل الجنوبى للمتوسط الممتد من وادى العريش لخط قناة السويس
*The Wilderness of Shur covers the area south of the Mediterranean coast, extending from the Wadi El `Arish (“brook of Egypt”) to the line of the modern Suez Canal. All of the direct routes from Egypt to Canaan passed through the Wilderness of Shur.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 * http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Charles F. Pfeiffer, Howard Frederic Vos and Howard Frederic Vos, _The Wycliffe Historical Geography of Bible Lands_ (Chicago: Moody Press, 1996, c1967).

*طبعا زى ما حانا شافين ان برية شور اللى مر بيها الاسرائليليين وهما رايحين كنعان بتقع فى قلب السعودية والدليل ان الخريطة مكتوب عليها السعودية   


*


*حد يناولنى الشبشب يا جماعة علشان الواد دا عايز يتلب علقة خليه يفوق من الحشيش 

والمصحف الشريف انت خليت المسلمين فى اقصى درجات الكسوف مش علشان انا بكلمك بس انت كدا بتضرهم وبتفضحوا نفسكوا اللى بيتابع الموضوع اتاكد ان مفيش اجابة وكمان انتوا اطفال جهلة والمسيحين مرمطينكوا 

احفظ اللى اتبقى لك من كرامتك

يتبع بالفضايح 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يونيو 2015)

*دلوقتى احنا لما اتكلمنا عن موقع شور بنتكلم بمرجعية مش زى الولية اللتاتة اللى قاعدة على المنتدى تستجدى اى كلمة تنزلها

راجع هنا 

تدليسه على القواميس الكتابية وكشفنا عبطه وجهله ولم يعلق بحرف واحد عليه

والموضوع مملوء بالمراجع التى تثبت كل حرف نقوله

*


> *هنسكّ قفا المنصّر بالتفسير المسيحي ده ، و هو لتكوين 25 : 18*


* 

ورينى كدا بيقول ايه

*


> *Barnes' Notes on the Bible
> 
> Ishmael dies at the age of a hundred and thirty-seven. "From Havilah,"  on the borders of Arabia Petraea and Felix. "Unto Shur," on the borders  of Arabia and Egypt*


*

طيب قبل ما اربيك كالعادة

بارنز بيقول ايه عن شور يا احول يا ابن الاحول

*
_Unto Shur_, on the borders of Arabia and Egypt

*على حدود العربية ومصر *

*والجاهل ابو ريالة قال ايه قبل كدا*



> *بالنسبة لشور ،
> المنصر قدم لينا على طبق من ذهب دليلين على انها فعلا في المملكة العربية السعودية :
> 1- الخريطة أعلاه
> 2- الخريطةأدناه *



*يبقى انت جاهل ولالا وبصمجى ومبقراش ؟؟؟؟؟؟*



> حويلة تقع على الحدود بين العربية ال   Petraea و العربية  ال  felix
> 
> عشان أنا عارف إن فهمك ثقيل حبتين هشرح ليك الموقع بواسطة خريطة :



*ودا اللى بنسميه " الزمن الاسود " اللى بيجى فيه عيل بصمجى مكملش تعليمه يقول لاستاذه ومعلمه تعالى اعلمك*

*اولا احنا مش حتاجين نلت ونعجن فى شئ احنا اثبتناه بدل المرة الف ولاننا بنكلم شوية عيال ميعرفوش معنى الرجولة فى الحوارات فعمره ما هينقتبس كلامى ويرد عليه زى الرجالة هو حتة عيل عمره ما هيعمل كدا

حسب وصف  Eratosthenes الجغرافى اليونانى اللى هو بيرجع لزمن قبل الميلاد*

حويلة المذكورة محدود للاسماعليين تقع فى العربية بيترا " شمال العربية "
فى تكوين 25 حويلة اللى ربما ربطوها الاسرائليين بالكلمة العبرية حول " بمعنى الرمل " بتحدد المنطقة الجنوبية الشرقية للصرحاء التى استقر فيها الاسماعليين 
In Gen 25:18 _ḥăwı̂lâ, _which by the Israelites might have been connected with Heb _ḥôl, _“sand,” designates presumably the SE desert border of the region where the Ishmaelites settled.  http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 SE southeast (ern)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2W. W. Mأ¼ller, "Havilah (Place)" In , in _The Anchor Yale Bible Dictionary_, ed. David Noel Freedman (New York: Doubleday, 1996), 3:82.




بيقول فى قاموس انكور من الحقيقة دى ومن اللى ذكره الجغرافى اليونانى فون وصل لنتيجة مفادها ان حويلة تقع فى شمال غرب العربية . هذا المنطقة فى شمال العربية تختلف عن حويلة المذكورة فى جنوب العربية
From this fact and from the reference to the _Chaulotaîoi _by Eratosthenes (Strabo, _Geog. _16.4.2), H. von Wissmann (1970: 905–80, esp. 947–54) concluded that there must have existed a colonial Sabean Ḫaulān in NW Arabia along the incense road before or perhaps still during the Minaean period in the oasis of Dedan. Probably this N Arabian _ḥăwı̂lâ _is to be distinguished from the S Arabian Ḫaulān http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn4 NW northwest (ern)

N north (ern)

S south (ern)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref4W. W. Mأ¼ller, "Havilah (Place)" In , in _The Anchor Yale Bible Dictionary_, ed. David Noel Freedman (New York: Doubleday, 1996), 3:82.




*ملخص الكلام ان وصف الكتاب لحويلة كحدود للاسماعليين والمعلومات الواردة من الجغرافيين اليونان القدامى يضع مكان حويلة فى شمال غرب العربية*

*وهذا ما  قاله جونسون جرانت*




*الاستقرار الاول لابناء اسماعيل بين جويلة وشور من المؤكد انه يقع فى الصحراء بيترا " اللى هى جنوب فلسطين " فى شمال العربية كما اثبتناها بدل المرة مليون *

ودا اللى اكده الجغرافى اليونانى  Eratosthenes ان قبيتين الهاجريون ونابت يقول فى الصحراء الشمالية

يقول ادوان جيست




*نفس الكلام قاله صموئيل رانسوم فى كتاب محاضرات فى تضاريس الكتاب المقدس Biblical topography, lectures صفحة 17*
ان المؤرخ اليونانى Eratosthenes وبلينى وغيرهم وضعوا منطقة من شور لحويلة فى العربية من مصر الى الفرات




​*جايبلك اهو جغرافى من قبل الميلاد بيقول اللى احنا بنقوله 

اياك تحس على دمك بقة وتخرس وتريحنا من هبلك وزبالاتك ولعبت على النت اللى وجع دماخنا

قاعد تلعب على النت كدا وامك بتزعق وهتسقط وهتشيل ملاحق

ادخل ذاكر يا صننغنة انتى وسيبى المواضيع الكبيرة دى لاصحابها مش ناقصة عته 

*​


----------



## apostle.paul (9 يونيو 2015)

*بعد كل هذا العجن اللى هو اصلا خارج الموضوع عجز هذا الطفل المعاق ان يثبت شيئين 


1- لا يوجد اثر تاريخى واحد صحيح يربط بين محمد واسماعيل سوى نصب بعض نسابين العرب باخذ اسماء من التراث اليهودى ووضعها اعتباطا فى سلسلة وهمية لوضع اسماء الاباء من اول عدنان الى اسماعيل الذى هو باعترافهم اخر شخص يمكن التاكد لنسب محمد اليه وما فوق عدنان لا احد يعرف


2- اثبتنا كتابيا وتاريخيا وجغرافيا الاتى 

* مكان الاسماعليين لا علاقة له بمكان قبيلة محمد
* الاسماعلين ليسوا جنس نقى بداخله اختلطت اجناس اخرى فمن المستحيل بعد 25 قرن من تسلسل الاسماعليين واختفاء انسابهم ان تؤكد ان هناك شخص يبعد عن مكان سكانهم مئات الاميال بل وتصل البجاحة للادعاء بانه من نسل اسماعيل نفسه وليس من نسل اى جنس اخر اختلط مع الاسماعليين مثلا 
* اثبتنا اخيرا ان المسلم لا يقوى على اثبات اى تخاريف اسلامية ومنها هذة الخرافة التى تقول بان هناك شخص فى القرن السادس نسبوه لشخص يسبقه ب 2500 عام بجملة " بلا شك انه من ولده "


فكانت اجابة المسلم " لا يوجد دليل تاريخى يجب عليك اولا الايمان بمحمد كنبى لتؤمن انه من نسل اسماعيل "


اختصارا هو ادعاء دينى لا اصل له فى التاريخ ككل الاسلام المؤسس على ادعاءات وخرافات عربية ورثها الاسلام بدون فحص لا تأصيل لها ولا اساس لها فى التاريخ الانسانى المحقق


فهل لك زبالات اخرى يا طفلى الصغير لكى ندمر كل احلامك ونقيم على امثالك من الجهال الحجة ونكشف عورة جهلهم ؟؟؟ 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (11 يونيو 2015)

*



عملت ايه في الواد ياعم الحج
الواد مهيس خالص 
يتبع إن شاء الله بفاصل كوميدي

أنقر للتوسيع...

كلامك مظبوط

الواد مهيس خالص

انتقل من انه بيجيب ادلة تدعمه لادلة تدينه

الى مرحلة انه جايب ادلة تدمر دينه

وفى النهاية السؤال الاصلى لم يمسسه لا انت ولا اى شخص مدلس فى هذة الامة 

هل يجد تاريخيا اثر صحيح يربط محمد باسماعيل ؟؟؟

فتحول الموضوع الى فاصل كوميدى شخص عبيط قاعد على جوجل بوك يكتب محمد اسماعيل واى كتاب يظهرله يصوره وينزل

ودى كان اخره منتديات جاهلة زى منتداكم لما تفكر تتكلم مع منتدى الكنيسة

انت لسه فى حاجة عايز تقولها قبل ما تموت ؟؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يونيو 2015)

*يرفع لسحق الوثنى للمرة اللى مش فاكر عددها
*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يونيو 2015)

*شوف يا حبيبى الصغنونة انتهى وخلص من اول سؤال اتسالته ومعرفتش تجاوب عليه

وزى ما قولتلك انا هنا بجرف المسلمين بجرافة علمية وبكشف عورة جهلهم قدام متابعينهم فقط

انت انسان جااااااااااااااااااهل متقدرش تقتبس حرف واحد من اللى احنا بنقوله

لما طلبت منى اعلق على كتاب اساتير علقت عليه بالتفصيل الممل فى هذة المشاركة 

واثبت بمرجعية علمية ان المعبد اللى المقصود به بناه نبايوت فى نص اساتير حسب النص الوارد فى الكتاب نفسه وحسب النص التوراتى السامرى المبنى عليه يقع مكانه فى الشمال الغربى للعربية " من مصر تجاه اشور "

قام الاهبل قايل ايه

*


> *ليه علاقة ونصّ بمكان البعثة يا دكتور !
> مكة المكرمة كانت -the headquarters - أي مركز تجمع تجارة القوافل .
> مكة المكرمة كانت صلة الوصل بين شمال - جنوب و شرق - غرب  الجزيرة العربية .*


*
شوف لما اخليك بالعلم يا متسول تحترمنى وتقولى يا دكتور صاغر 

طبعا انت مفلس معرفتش تواجه اللى احنا قولناه فبتهلفت باى كلام

هو انت بتتكلم عن التجارة فى العربية ولا بتتكلم عن معبد بناه نبايوت حسب كتاب اساتير 

المعبد دا " بكا " حسب الوصف للكان بتاعه فى الشمال الغربى 

باترشيا نفسها قالت ان دا ضد الوصف الهزيل للقران لموقع بكا وبيعطى قوة للرائ القائل بان بكا كانت فى الشمال مش هى مكة


السؤال دلوقتى الفاشل الجاااااااااااااهل دا بنكلمه عن نسب رسله لاسماعيل

قام جاب كتاب سامرى مكتوب فى القرن العاشر بيقول ان نبايوت بنا الكعبة

نفسى مرة تقولى ايه علاقة الوساخات اللى بتنزلها بالموضوع من اساسه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يتبع يا ازبل عقليات شوفتها فى حياتى 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يونيو 2015)

> أضغاث أحلام !
> لو كلّفت نفسك عناء البحث في التفاسر المسيحية لفهمت المقصود من قول الكتاب !
> حضرتك لازم تبوس إيديك وش و ظهر عشان فيه مسلمين بيقتطعو من أوقاتهم عشان يعلّموك ويصححوا بالقلم الأحمر أخطاءك !



*لو دكر تقرا الكلام دا وترجمه

بس انت مش دكر انت عكس الدكر *









> تفسير من حويلة :  على الحدود بين العربية البتريا  و بين العربية الفلكس .
> تفسير إلى شور :  على الحدود بين العربية ومصر .
> 
> هذه البقعة الجغرافية هي المكان الرئيس -the headquarters -   للإسماعيليين  ومنه كانوا ينطلقون بعيدا إلى باقي أراضي الجزيرة العربية .



*طيب بزمة امك انت مش واد معتوه *

*انا مش رديت على الكلام دا يا ابن الجاهلة بالتفصيل الممل هنا 

ليه يا فاشل مقتبستش كلامى ورديت عليه زى الرجالة ؟؟

لانك عيل اهبل متعرفش ترد*


انا مش جبتلك كلام جغرافى يونانى اسمه *Eratosthenes وبلينى وغيره ووضعوا حويلة اللى مذكورة كحدود للاسماعليين فى شمال العربية

ليه مردتش 

لانك عيل جااااااااااااااهل 


ثانيا انت مش دلست قبل كدا قى قاموس انجور

اة دلست يا ابن المدلسين وسكيت على قفاك بالمتين ولغاية دلوقتى مردتش على

ولو كنت ناسى افكرك بالفضيحة

ادى المشاركة 

اللى دلست فيه بجهلك على قاموس انجور وادعيت انهم وضعوا الاسماعليين فى جنوب العربية



قاموس انجور هنا بيصفك يا طفل معاق على قفاك بالقوى لانه :

1- بيقول ان كلمة اسماعليين بتطلق على جميع ابناء ابراهيم من مصر للفرات " يعنى برضة بيديك على قفاك وبيقول انهم فى شمال العربية "

2- والمركز بتاعهم فى غرب العربية ودا اللى احنا قولناه من اول مشاركة 

تعالى اعدلك لما استاذك علمك التاريخ 


*


> *العون  من تل حلاف " القرن التاسع قبل الميلاد " وفى التقارير الاشورية على معركة  قرقر الذى فيها رئيس العرب ب1000 جمل قد ذكر كبطل الرواية . هذة المرحلة  قبل البدوية بدات ليس بعد سنة 1000 قبل الميلاد ومركز الابداع غالبا هو  شمال العربية حيث ينتمى الاسماعليين لهذة الفترة
> , in a  relief from Tell Ḥalāf (9th century BC: fig. 3) and in the Assyrian  report on the battle of Qarqar (853 BC), in which an Arab chieftain with  1000 camels is mentioned as one of the protagonists. This  ‘proto-bedouin’ stage began no later than 1000 BC﻿20, the centre of innovation probably being North Arabia. The Ishmaelites belong to this stage.[4] ​*


*


يعنى انت اثبت اللى احنا بنقوله ان الاسماعليين فى الشمال " من مصر للفرات "


ومش بس كدا قاموس انجور بيصفعك على قفاك ان الاسماعليين خليط بين ابناء اسماعيل وقحطان وقطورة 

يعنى علميا يستحيل معرفة ما هم ابناء اسماعيل 

لانهم مش جنس نقى مغلق على نفسه لم يسمح بدخول غريب عنهم فى جنس بلعكس دا بسبب التزواج بينهم وبين باقى الاجناس حصل اختلاط ودا اللى احنا اثبتناه ان ابناء قطورة وابناء اسماعيل تزواجوا وحصل اختلاط بينهم

ثم ياتى معتوها ليقول بان محمد من نسل اسماعيل ونسل اسماعيل اصلا اصبح مختلط باجناس اخرى 



يتبع بالسك القوى على قفك المعتبر 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يونيو 2015)

*لما جاب سيرة قطورة انها نفسها هاجر لم يكن يتخيل هذا المعتوه الذى لم يقرأ كلمة واحدة فى الكتاب المقدس ان قطورة هى الزوجة الثالثة لابراهيم 

فبعد طرد هاجر وابنها اتخذ ابرهيم قطورة زوجة له

*
*وَعَادَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَأَخَذَ زَوْجَةً اسْمُهَا قَطُورَةُ

لكن هذا المعتوه ابن المعتوه 

قرر ان قطورة هى نفسها هاجر

اة والله زمبقؤلك كدا

*


> *إبراهيم النبي عليه السلام كانت له زوجتان فقط  ،
> سارة و هاجر اللي هي نفسها و عينها و ذاتها قطورة  !
> 
> و ده بشهادة سفر التكوين :
> ...


*

اسبان ؟؟؟؟؟؟ اسبان ايه يا عبيط انت

طيب انا هسالك سؤال مسالتش نفسك ازاى هاجر هى نفسها قطورة وابناء قطورة مختلفين تماما عن ابناء هاجر ؟؟؟

**فَوَلَدَتْ لَهُ: زِمْرَانَ وَيَقْشَانَ وَمَدَانَ وَمِدْيَانَ وَيِشْبَاقَ وَشُوحًا.*
* وَوَلَدَ يَقْشَانُ: شَبَا وَدَدَانَ. وَكَانَ بَنُو دَدَانَ: أَشُّورِيمَ وَلَطُوشِيمَ وَلأُمِّيمَ.*
*وَبَنُو مِدْيَانَ: عَيْفَةُ وَعِفْرُ وَحَنُوكُ وَأَبِيدَاعُ وَأَلْدَعَةُ. جَمِيعُ هؤُلاَءِ بَنُو قَطُورَةَ.

دول ابناء قطورة ولا ابناء هاجر ؟؟؟

لو طلعلتى ان قطورة ولدت اسماعيل فى الكتاب المقدس انا هعتزل 

انا مش محتاج اصلا اثبت ان قطورة غير هاجر دى شئ بديهى يعتبر من ابجديات سفر التكوين بس هذا الطفل المتسول العبيط الذى لم يجد فى امته من يوقف وساخاته وزبالاته لم يقل له شخص " اسكت الله يخربيتك فضحتنا هاجر ايه اللى نفسها قطورة "

*


> *بحسب تفسير الرابي راشي -  شلومو بن إسحاق  - قطّورة  هي نفسها  هاجر .*


*

انا لولا انى بكتب انت لو قاعد قدامى كنت هتسمع صوت بغيض كنت ممكن اشفطك فيه

انت انسان تجتمع فيه كل الوساخات العلمية الموجودة فى العالم 

انسان متخلف الى اقصى حد لم يصل له اعتى المتخلفين فى العالم

انت عايز القواميس ؟؟؟ سبت الكتاب ورايح يا عرة البشر تقول القواميس 

طيب تعالى اديك بالصرمة القديمة من القواميس


* *[FONT=&quot]قاموس انكور قطورة هى الزوجة الثالثة لابراهيم بعد سارة وهاجر *
*[FONT=&quot]KETURAH (PERSON) [Heb [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]qĕṭûrâ [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]([/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]קְטוּרָה[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot])[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]]. The third wife of Abraham, after Sarah and Hagar (Gen 25:1–4; 1 Chr 1:32–33). As far as they can be identified, her children and grandchildren were prominent Arabian or Aramean tribes or cities.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وبيكمل ويقول من خلال الاعتقاد الجغرافى فى مصطلحات الانساب فى العهد القديم قطورة ارتبطت بالقبائل العربية والمدن التى لم تشممل ضمن ابناء هاجر[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Within a concept of geography in terms of genealogy as it is encountered in the OT, Keturah links to Abraham those Arabian tribes and cities which were not included among the descendants of Hagar.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]بعد موت سارة اتخذ هاجر قطورة كزوجة وانجب 6 ابناء وشكلوا 6 قبائل فى الجنوب الشرقى لفلسطين[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]After Sarah died, Keturah was then elevated to the full status of Abraham’s wife. Keturah bore to Abraham six sons: Zimran, Jokshan, Medan, Midian, Ishbak, and Shuah (Gen. 25:1–4). These men were the founders or ancestors of six Arabian tribes in southern and eastern Palestine[FONT=&quot][3][/FONT] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]عايز من التلمود ؟؟؟[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]خد يا زلفى التلمود البابلى فرق بين ابناء اسماعيل وابناء قطورة [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]And it happened again that the descendants of Ishmael and the descendants of Keturah summoned Israel before Alexander, claiming to have a share in the land of Canaan, as they also were descendants of Abraham.[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][4][/FONT][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وانا مش محتاج اصلا اثبت ان قطورة مش هى هاجر لانها معلومة بديهية يعرفها الاطفال فى مدارس الاحد[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]ا[FONT=&quot]ما كلام راشى بان قطورة هى هاجر لا ليه علاقة لا بالكتاب المقدس اللى قدم قطورة كزوجة منفصلة عن سارة وهاجر وخلف منها 6 ابناء اخرين غير اسحاق واسماعيل 

[FONT=&quot]ولا يتفق مع التاريخ بان ابناء قطورة سكنوا فى مناطق مختلفة عما سكن فيها الاسماعليين

[FONT=&quot]اقرا يا لطخ

من كتاب
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]Hebraic Literature: Translations from the Talmud, Midrashim and Kabbala

لموريس وهاريس

**[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]





*ابراهيم اتجوز ثلاث زوجات سارة وهاجر وقطورة
راشى اعتقد ان هاجر هى قطورة

لكن معظم المعلقين وابن عزرا جعلوهم زوجتين منفصلتين*_[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]_*يبقى يجى اللطخ يقولك اليهود قالوا ان قطورة هى هاجر

تبقى لطخ ولالا ؟؟؟*_[FONT=&quot]*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]_​*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]**[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]

_[FONT=&quot]*السؤال دلوق[FONT=&quot]تى

[FONT=&quot]احنا كنا بنتكلم عن نسب محمد لاسماعيل

[FONT=&quot]ايه اللى وصلنا اننا بنتكلم عن قطورة 


[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]_
*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]**[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]​*[FONT=&quot]* 
*يتبع*
[1]Ernst Axel Knauf, "Keturah (Person)" In , in _The Anchor Yale Bible Dictionary_, ed. David Noel Freedman (New York: Doubleday, 1996), 4:31.​
[2]Ernst Axel Knauf, "Keturah (Person)" In , in _The Anchor Yale Bible Dictionary_, ed. David Noel Freedman (New York: Doubleday, 1996), 4:31.​ 
[3]_Nelson's New Illustrated Bible Dictionary_, ed. Ronald F. Youngblood, F. F. Bruce, R. K. Harrison et al. (Nashville, TN: Thomas Nelson, Inc., 1995).​ 
[4]_The Babylonian Talmud, Volumes 1-10: Original Text, Edited, Corrected, Formulated, and Translated into English_, trans. Michael L. Rodkinson (Boston, MA: The Talmud Society, 1918), 16:271.​ 

[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يونيو 2015)

> واقع  الحال يقول أنك تتعب وتحاول بإستماتة إنك تدلس على   الأجيال الحالية و  اللاحقة عشان  تبعدهم عن طريق الحق ، الحقّ الذي تعرفه   بس الحقد و الغلّ   بيمنعك إنك تذعن له   !


*اذعن ؟؟؟ طريق حق ؟؟؟

يعنى عايزنى اقلع بلبوص والف ملاية حولين وسطى واروح لاحجار قريش واطوف حواليها زى اهل قريش اقول لبيك يا اله قريش لبيك وابوس حجر اسود زى الوثنين واروح اقف فى العراء واحدف طوب على الشيطان قال ايه برجمه علشان رابونا يغفرلى ذنوبى 

وبتسمى دا طريق الحق

اسيب المسيح ابن الله كلمة الاب المسيا قدوس اسرائيل واؤمن بجاهل بيقول ثالث ثلاثة والهين من دون الله وصاحبة وولد

طريق حق ايه ياض يا وثنى انت

يا ابنى اللى حصل فيك فى الموضوع دا يتنشر فى مجلة بورنور تحت بند اغتصاب مش مجلة دينية 

*


> *سابقا قلت إن حويلة  بالقرن الإفريقي ،
> 
> 
> 
> ...


* 

يا اختى كميلة انتى صغنوننة امورة انتى حبيبتشى 

مش قولنا متلعبيش لوحدك فى الشارع 

كتموتو انت روح ذاكر علشان الملاحق قربت وانت كدا هتتدخل ثانوى صناعى مش هتلحق عام

حبيبة ماما

انتى لو بتقتبسى يا امورة انتى اللى احنا بنقوله وتحطه فى منتداك كنت اتفضحتى يا بيضة

بس نتى بتتكثفى يا امورة تقتبس كلامنا علشان متتفحضش حبيب ماما انتى

روحى يا حبيبى العب مع اصحابك فى الشارع وسيب المواضيع الكبيرة دى

*


> *و لو إن المسألة حُسمت سابقا بترسانة المراجع التاريخية التي أمطرنا بها رأسك ومنتداك ،،*


*

اهو الكلام بفلوس , كله ببلاش

لما نلاقى سلسلة نسب صحيحة ربطت محمد باسماعيل ساعتها نسكت

بس من هنا لغاية لما القيامة تقوم مش هتلاقى لانه موضوع منتهى 

انت عارف ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟

لان مفيش حاجة فى التاريخ اصلا اسمها اسماعيل 

اقصى ما يكن تتبعه فى التاريخ هو قبيلة دعيت بالاسماعليين فى القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد

قبل كدا هيكون اعتمادك على روايات الكتاب مش روايات التاريخ

فهمها تبعد بخيالك مش هتلاقى عشر دليل على ربط شخصين يفصل بينهم 2500 سنة

*


> *فيه أثر تاريخي تكلم عنه كتابك المقدس - أشعياء 60 تحديدا   - إسمه مكة  بيربط  سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  باسماعيل عليه السلام ،*


*

سفر اشعياء اللى اتكتب 700 سنة قبل الميلاد بيتكلم عن مكة الوثنية اللى ملهاش ذكر فى التاريخ الا قرنين قبل الميلاد ؟؟؟؟

دا اعجاز بقة

هو متعرفش يا وثنى نت اشعياء 60 نبوة مسيانية بتتكلم عن اعادة بناء صهيون فى العصر المسيانى



*
The Holy One answers: Come, and I will reassure thee, as is said _The Lord will comfort Zion, He will comfort all her waste places_ (Isa. 51:3).  And what will He say to her? _Arise, shine, for thy light is come, and the glory of the Lord is risen upon thee_ (Isa. 60:1).​ *زى ما ورد فى كتاب Pəsiqtâ də-Raḇ Kahănâ .

لو رجعت دا للاصحاح 51 هتلاقى ان الوعد باعادة بناء الخراب اللى حل فى صهيون سيكون فى العصر المسيانى

**فَإِنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ عَزَّى صِهْيَوْنَ. عَزَّى كُلَّ  خِرَبِهَا، وَيَجْعَلُ بَرِّيَّتَهَا كَعَدْنٍ، وَبَادِيَتَهَا كَجَنَّةِ  الرَّبِّ. الْفَرَحُ وَالابْتِهَاجُ يُوجَدَانِ فِيهَا. الْحَمْدُ وَصَوْتُ  التَّرَنُّمِ.*

*فيهوه بيقول لصهيون قومى واستنيرى لان نورك قد اشرق

والنور المقصود بيه هنا هو الشيكناه مجد يهوه زى ما اتى فى مدراش  Sifre  على سفر العدد يعنى نور الشيكناه الذى سياتى فى العصر المسيانى*

*R. Nathan said: “[It means] ‘the light of the shekina’ (which will come in the Messianic age), as it says (**Isa. lx, I**): ‘Arise, shine, for thy light has come, etc.  For behold, darkness covereth the earth, etc*.’ ”.​ 

*ودا اللى بياكده الاصحاح التانى بالنبوة المسيانية " روح الرب على لانه مسحنى " فالممسوح من قبل الرب المسيا سيعيد بناء خراب صهيون *

هى مكة هى صهيون

هو محمدك هو المسيا 

هو مجد يهوه غطى كعبة الوثنين ؟؟؟؟
*
مش ناوى تخرس فمك النجس فى التجديف اللى بتجدفه على الرب وتلصق به اوثانك النجسة

انتهى الدرس .... والى اللقاء فى درس اخر  *


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يونيو 2015)

> مايقوله و يفعله المنصّر لا يعدو مجرد " حلاوة روح  "


*حلاوة تبقى امك اللى جابتلنا اشكال جاهلة زيك*



> مش ده كلامك يا دكتور؟؟
> 
> لو نسيت أفكّرك !
> 
> ...


*طيب ايه المشكلة انى اغلط لانى راجل محترم لما بلغط برفع ايدى واقول دى غلطة

مش عيل بريالة مبيقلش كلمة صح وبرضة صمم على جهله

اة انا نزلت خريطة غلط

بس انا فاحت دينك بقالى  4 شهور ومش عارف ترد على حرف واحد اثبتنا فيه جهلك وعبط*



> قالك أكاديمي ، قال!
> ظلمك اللي أعطاك شهادة الدكتوراه !


*مفيش كلمة بنزلها غير لما بكتب مرجعيتى فيها

apostle.paul عامل حرقان لامة مجنون قريش*



> هل أنت متأكد من انك قرأت الوثيقة و استوعبت  جيدا ماجاء فيها ؟؟؟
> الوثيقة تقول :
> 
> اقتباس
> - بعد وفاة إسماعيل عليه السلام  بحوالي 30 سنة حكموا  من نهر مصر إلى نهر الفرات  و بنوا مكة ...!


*ايوة واديتك بالجزمة القديمة اقرا انت يا بغل

*


> *ليه علاقة ونصّ !
> ده دليل إضافي على كون إسماعيل ونسله - الإسماعيليين - عاشوا فعلا في مكة .*


* 

هو مفيش دليل اصلا علشان يكون فى دليل اضافى 

اولا الكتاب ادبى مش تاريخى

ثانيا متاخر فى زمنه

ثالثا بيقول سكنوا من مصر تجاه فرات يعنى فى منطقة تبعد اميال عن مكان ظهور القرشى الهاشمى

*


> *محطتش ليه الوثيقة كاملة ؟؟؟
> مقلتش ليه للمريدين و الأتباع الجزئية دي :
> 
> اقتباس
> ...


*

صدمة 


اوووووووووووووووووووف

يا واد يا جامد

يا اخى جتلك ستين نيلة عليك وعلى خلفتك

بقولك سكنوا من مصر للفرات تقولى دليل على ان نبايوت سكن فى مكة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

معلش بس هقولك تعمل حاجة نيابة عنى

روح اقف فى المراية وبص لوشك وبعزم ما فيك خرج تفاتة وارميها على المراية واقوله انت مش انسان انت افضل مثال لتطبيق نظرية داروين ان الانسان فى اصله لطخ 

*

> أتراه الكلام أعلاه كذب كوبلزي أم غباء بُولسي ؟؟؟ أم الإثنين معا ؟؟؟
> 
> راجع ما قاله Moses Gaster في كتابه  :


*اراجع مين يا روح امك

مش هو الكتاب دا
**The Asatir: The Samaritan Book of the Secret Moses

**وقال ايه فيه

*




*تدمير الادب السامرى يجعل من الصعب يجعل من الصعب ارجاع تاثير كتاب اساتير على التراث السامرى لابعد من القرن العاشر او الحادى عشر


وقال ايه تانى

*




*يمكن كتاب اساتير كان المصدر الوحيد للمعلومات تقريبا لكل واحد من الكتاب والشعراء البارزين الذى خفظت اعمالهم للقرن العاشر للقرن ال 19


انت ازاى كدا ؟؟؟؟

ازااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى ؟؟؟

ازاى انسان فاشل واهبل للدرجة دى

ايه القيمة التاريخية لكتاب سامرى ادبى بيرجع للقرن العاشر واحنا اصلا بنتكلم عن موضوع تاريخى لنسب محمد لاسماعيل اللى بيرجع ل 2000 سنة قبل الميلاد 

انسان فى منتهى درجات الافلاس 
*

*يتبع*​


----------



## apostle.paul (12 يونيو 2015)

*تدليسه على باترشيا كورن 

*
*طبعا انت بمصجى مبتعرفش تقرا علشان تقولى اقتطعت ولا مقطعتش

تعالى نشوف كلام باترشيا اللى بيضرب قرانك فى مقتل






بتقول ان مفيش اى اشارة لمكة فى التاريخ خارج التراث الاسلامى
واقدم اشارة لمكة ذكرت فى اواخر القرن السابع فى النص السريانى للرؤيا المنسوبة لميثوديس
وحتى الاشارة فى هذة الرؤيا ثانوية
والاشارة المسيحية التانية ترجع للفترة المبكرة من حكم هشام
والقران لم يذكر مكة غير مرة واحدة فى سياق حربى حول المعبد
ولكنه لم يشير اطلاقا لوجود المعبد هناك
والقران اشار لمكان القبلة المحول عنها وجوه المسلمين فى سياق يصعب ان يحدد على انه اورشليم


نلخص كلامها

1- مفيش ذكر للمعبد تقصد الكعبة فى مصادر تاريخية خارج الاسلام
2- اقدم اشارة للكعبة كان فى مصادر مسيحية فى اواخر القرن السابع
3- القران لم يشير لمدينة مكة غير مرة 
4- لم يذكر ان مكة هى مكان المعبد
5- لما ذكر تحويل القبلة السياق القرانى من الصعب ان يطبق ان القبلة القديمة هى القدس او اورشليم


بعدين باتشريا بتنفى خالص ان مكان " بكا " المذكور فى كتاب اساتير اللى هو اشارة لبكا المذكورة فى القران انها تكون مكة 






القران ذكر مكان المعبد " بكا "
التقليد الاسلامى وجد مشقة فى تحديد مكان بكا
ولا يوجد مصدر من مصادر يمكن ان يلقى الضوء على مكان بكا

كتاب اساتير اقترح ان اسم بكا هو اطلال قديمة اثناء البحث عن معبد الهاجريون

بكا اللى فى التوارة السامرية اشارة واضحة لبكا المذكورة فى القران

باتشرا يا بغل مبتقلش ان بكا المذكورة فى اساتير هى نفسها المعبد الاسلامى " مكة الان "

بالعكس دى بتضرب دينك من اساسه وبتقول ان القران ذكر كلمة بكا ولم يحدد مكانها

كتاب اساتير اعتمادا على التوارة السامرية ذكر كلمة بكا اشارة لنفس الكلمة الموجودة فى القران

بس لا يمكن ان تكون بكا هى مكة اللى انت مؤمن دلوقتى بقدسيتها  

فبتكمل وتقول اننا نعمل فحص لخريطة العربية الغربية للبحث عن اثار المعابد المهجورة

علشان نوصل لمكان بكا







يبقى باترشيا بتكدبنى انا ولا بتضربك على قفاك بالقوى 

وبتقولك ان الاشارة فى اساتير لمكان بكا لا يمكن ان تكون مكة اللى بيقدسها السلمين الان

ومكان بكا هو مكان تانى خالص 

يعنى انت جايب كلام يدمر دينك من الاساس وبيقولى 

دليل اضافى على ان محمد بيرجع لاسماعيل

ارحمنا يارب من الاشكال الضالة 



*​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يونيو 2015)

*يرفع .... ووعد منى هخلى المشاركة دى مشاركة تتدرس فى الجامعات

يعنى هخليك تكسر الكمبيوتر من كتر العصبية اللى هتبقى فيها بعد لما تقراها

 نحب نفكر الطفل المعاق ذهنيا ان تم تربيته سابقا فى المشاركات الاتية

1 2 3 4 5** 


و متقدرش تقتبس حرف واحد منها وتنزع عنك الجهل اللى تفوهت بيه

فلا فرق بينك وبينك باقى القطيع

جهلة يقودون جهلة 


النهاردة مش هخليك تنام غير لما يحصل الاتى :-

1- الموضوع هيتقفل بشكل نهااااااااائى ومش هتعرف تتدليس بحرف واحد تانى فيه

2- هثبت لكل المتابعين مدى ضعف المسلم وحاله الهزيل امام الفحص التاريخى لاساطيره 


تابع معايا ومتنساش ... وعدى هخلى المشاركة دى مشاركة تتدرس فى الجامعات 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يونيو 2015)

*خلينى الاول نعرض للمتابع العزيز اخلاق تربية المومسات 




تعالى خش يا مرشووم

أنقر للتوسيع...





 ونسب معبودك اللى خد ضرب وتفافة وشلاليت

أنقر للتوسيع...





حأقوم أضربك على     your gluteus maximus

أنقر للتوسيع...


واسم عضلة المؤخرة يعنى بيقول هضربك على ط*زك

وخلينى اقول لا يفرق هؤلاء عن من كان يسب بهن الاب وبظر اللات ويرضعون البالغين لتحريمهم عليهم 

فان كان ارباب البيت باخلاق المومسات متشحات فلا عجب ان اتصف اتباعهم بنفس الاخلاق

دعونا نلقى اخلاق هذه المزبلة المحمدى خلف ظهورنا ونلتفت للجانب العلمى اللى اعتدنا عليه

**الجهل الاول *



> البيه اقتبس من كلام واحد اسمه   Erich S. Gruen
> 
> بيقول ان العرب لم يعرفوا كنسل اسماعيلى حسب الكتاب المقدس       (طبعا واحد غربى مسيحى لازم يقول كده)



*اولا / مانا اقتبست منه هو كتاب كارول بخوس وتحديدا اسم الكتاب Ishmael on the Border: Rabbinic Portrayals of the First Arab

ودى واحدة ست اصلا مش واحد

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*


> *       (طبعا واحد غربى مسيحى لازم يقول كده) *


*

اة والنيعمة الكتاب اللى كتباه واحدة ست مش واحد اصلا

ثانيا البروفيسور كارول هى متخصصة فى اليهودية القديمة والدراسات اليهودية **Professor of Late Antique Judaism and Jewish Studies

يعنى هى اصلا ملهاش علاقة بدراسات العهد الجديد او المسيحية وكل كتبها منصبة على دراسات يهودية بحتة *

*ممكن تتعرف عليها اكتر من هنا*

*بعيدا عن شخصيتها كلامها هو الواقع

بمعنى ؟؟؟

من المفترض ان اسماعيل عاش فى زمن ابراهيم حوالى 2000 سنة قبل الميلاد

اول اشارة للعرب فى الادب الربانى بانهم اسماعليين كان 200 قبل الميلاد

يعنى بعد التواجد الفعلى لاسماعيل ب 1800 سنة 

يبقى ايه هو الاساس التاريخى اللى ربط العرب كلهم باسماعيل ؟؟؟

لا يوجد*

*نرجع لصاحبنا التايه*



> طيب   دلوقتى ناس يهود كتبوا كلام عن نسل اسماعيل من 2200 سنة   ايش عرف واحد  مسيحى جه بعد 2200سنة ان اليهود بيألفوا او يدلسوا وهما اصلا مالهمشى مصلحة
> 
> هو ده مش دليل تاريخى وادبى  يا أهبل؟؟



*اولا الاهبل دا يبقى ابوك وانت ابنه

ثانيا بقولك قرنين قبل الميلاد واسماعيل وجد قبلهم 1800 سنة ومحمد جه بعد الكلام دا ب 800 سنة ايه هو الاساس التاريخى اللى يربط ابناء اسماعيل بقبيلة محمد ؟؟؟

لا يوجد اساس تاريخى*

*يعنى علشان اطلقوا لفظ الاسماعليين على العرب يبقى محمد منتمى لاسماعيل ؟؟؟

طيب خد معلومات ليك وللزمن علشان بعد كدا لما تيجى تتكلم معانا تتدلدل راسك ومترفعهاش

المديانيين ايضا دعيوا اسماعليين فى حين ان قبيلة مديان تنتمى لقطورة وليس لاسماعيل 

سفر القضاة

** وَقَالَ رِجَالُ إِسْرَائِيلَ لِجِدْعُونَ: «تَسَلَّطْ عَلَيْنَا أَنْتَ  وَابْنُكَ وَابْنُ ابْنِكَ، لأَنَّكَ قَدْ خَلَّصْتَنَا مِنْ يَدِ  مِدْيَانَ».*
* فَقَالَ لَهُمْ جِدْعُونُ: «لاَ أَتَسَلَّطُ أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ وَلاَ  يَتَسَلَّطُ ابْنِي عَلَيْكُمُ. اَلرَّبُّ يَتَسَلَّطُ عَلَيْكُمْ».*
* ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُمْ جِدْعُونُ: «أَطْلُبُ مِنْكُمْ طِلْبَةً: أَنْ  تُعْطُونِي كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ أَقْرَاطَ غَنِيمَتِهِ». لأَنَّهُ كَانَ لَهُمْ  أَقْرَاطُ ذَهَبٍ لأَنَّهُمْ إِسْمَاعِيلِيُّونَ.*
*
والسؤال هل لان مديان اطلق عليهم اسماعليين ياتى شخص جاهل كامثالك يقول بانهم فعليا يرجعوا لاسماعيل ؟؟؟

**نقرا فى موسوعة الدكتور مورى








الاسماعليين ذكروا كقبيلة بارزة فى السجلات الاشورية
بعد ذلك تزواجوا وامتصوا بواسطة المديانين وبعض القبائل المحيطة الاخرى
الاسماعليين دعيوا مديانين
والمديانين دعيوا اسماعليين
الهوية لا يمكن ان تصنع اى قوة

**مش معنى انك قريت كلمة اسماعليى كوصف لقبيلة عربية يبقى معناه ان اصوله ترجع لاسماعيل 
لان المديانيين وجذورهم لا ترجع لاسماعيل دعيوا بنفس الاسم اسماعليين وحصل تزواج بينهم والاسماعليين امتصتهم باقى القبائل المحيطة نتيجة التزواج بينهم
*​*
يبقى هو مجرد تعبير ادبى عن القبائل العربية الساكنة فى جنوب فلسطين سواء كانوا فعلا من ابناء اسماعيل او اى قبيلة اخرى لا تنتمى له لكن الواقع بيقول ان هناك من دعيوا اسماعليين وهم فى الاساس لا ينتسبوا لشخص اسماعيل *

*نقرا فى كتاب راينولاد نفس الكلام *






*





المديانيين والاسماعليين اختلطوا وكلاهما دعيوا اسماعليين وعرب فى اليوبيل

المقطة المهمة ان فى رؤيا اسمها animal apoclypse جعلت المديانيين والاسماعليين فى رباط عرقى وسياسى واحد


يعنى الادب اليهودى لما ذكر كلمة الاسماعليين 
مكنش يقصد بيه جنس نقى ينتسب لاسماعيل من مئات السنين

هما مثلا دعوا المديانين ايضا اسماعليين بسبب الاختلاط بينهم

بس واقعيا مديان هو اخ غير شقيق لاسماعيل من قطورة وليس من جنس اسماعيل *


وفى كتاب





*نفس الكلام*






*المديانين فى العصور المبكر مؤكد ان كان هناك تشيوش فى تقديم بانهم اسماعليين
وفى العصور اللاحقة ذكروا مرتبطين بقبائل نبايوت وقيدار ابناء اسماعيل
بلا شك بتذكر قرابتهم فهم التصقوا ببعضهم البعض واختلطوا ببعض*

*فالمديانين بسبب اختلاطهم بابناء اسماعيل ايضا اطلق عليهم اسماعليين فى العصور القديمة

ودى يقضى تماما ونهائيا على خرافات المسلمين بان هناك شخص يرجع لاسماعيل فى نسبه

لان اصلا جنس الاسماعليين مش جنس نقى ولكنه اختلط بالقبائل المجاورة *

*النقطة الاخيرة ان مصطلح " العرب " فى الادب اليهودى بالنظر للغة الترجومات يقصد بيه العرب جيران اسرائيل فى جنوب فلسطين **" شمال العربية "

فلما قدموا هوية العرب مرتبطة بقيدار مكنوش يقصدوا كل جنس العرب من اقصى الشمال للجنوب لكن فى الادب اليهودى يقصدوا القبائل العربية القاطنة بين مصر وفلسطين 

**الكلام دا بالنص مكتوب فى كتاب العرب فى القديم لجان ريستو














**فكلام كارول بخوس بان تقدي هوية جنس العرب بانهم ينتسبوا لاسماعيل هو بلا اساس تاريخى وفقط معتمد على تفسير ربانى فى بعض المدراشات هو الواقع مش زى ما هذا التافه العبيط بيقول
*


> *      (طبعا واحد غربى مسيحى لازم يقول كده) *


*

دا الواقع الموجود فى الادب اليهودى

1- فى الاسفار القانونية عرفوا المديانيين " غير المنتسبين لاسماعيل " بانهم اسماعليين

2- فى الادب اليهودى " اليوبيل " قالوا عن ابناء اسماعيل ومديان بانهم اسماعليين وعرب

3- الواضح من لغة الترجوم ان لما كان بيتكلموا عن العرب كان مقصود بينهم العرب الموجودين بين مصر وفلسطين جنوب اسرائيل 

4- القبائل المنتسبة لاسماعيل اصلا اختلطت بباقى القبائل المحيطة بيها ومنهم المديانين فلم يعد هناك طريق للتاكد من ان هذا الشخص اسماعليلى ام مديانى ام ينتسب لاى قبيلة من القبائل الموجودة فى ايامهم



يتبع بما هو ادهى ... وعدتك انى هخليها مشاركة تحلف بيها طول عمرك

تتدرس فى الجامعات .....
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (13 يونيو 2015)

*فضيحة العدنايين

**لم ارد ان اثقل على المحمديين فى انى اطلب منهم اصلا اثبات تاريخى بوجود شخص اسمه عدنان من الاساس واكتفيت بما ورد فى التراث الاسلامى وهو كفيل بهدم خرافتهم 

فهم بانفسهم ونسابين العرب بانفسهم قد قطعوا نسب محمد عند عدنان واعتبروا ما فوق ذلك مجرد نصب 


طيب الواد تربية المومسات دا بيقول ايه




علاقته  يا غبى ان نبينا عربى عدنانى  والعرب (بعد اسماعيل) اما قحطانيون أو  عدنانيون  ولا مجال لافتراض اصل قحطانى للعرب الذين سكنوا  بجوار اليهود  كالأنباط وغيرهم  .....الاستثناء هنا طبعا هو بنو لخم والغساسنة 

يعنى نبينا  ثبت انه من عدنان 

وكل المراجع اتفقت ان العرب لم يبقى منهم الا صنفين :.........  العرب القحطانيسة والعرب العدنانية 

والعرب العدنانية كما هو واضح لم يظهروا فى التاريخ ولا الأثار الا بعد العصر الابراهيمى.......تفسرها ازاى يا ابو جهل؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا زى ما قولتلك قبل كدا الجاهل دا يبقى ابوك وانت ابنه

نعيد تانى كلام تربية المومسات




والعرب العدنانية كما هو واضح لم يظهروا فى التاريخ ولا الأثار الا بعد العصر الابراهيمى

أنقر للتوسيع...

طبعا دا لا يعدو مرد ترجيع وطفح من شخص لا يملك سوى اخلاق من ربوه 

افتح معايا ايها القارئ العزيز كتاب تاريخ العرب القديم لتوفيق برو**

واقرا معايا


ثم إن ثمة شكًّا وغموضًا يكتنف كلًّا من قحطان وعدنان، وحتى نزارًا حفيد  عدنان؛ فالعلماء يقولون: إن أهل الكتاب من العبرانيين هم الأصل في ذيوع  هذا التقسيم بين العرب، لا سيما وأن الأنساب قد دونت بعد أواخر القرن  الثاني للهجرة، بعد أن كانت الروايات الإسرائيلية قد شاعت بين المسلمين،  سِيَّمَا بين رواة أهل اليمن. واليمنيون كان بينهم وبين الشماليين منازعات  وعداوات تعود إلى ما قبل الإسلام -تلك المنازعات التي سميت باسم "منازعات  يثرب - مكة"، وكانت بين الأوس والخزرج من جهة وقريش من جهة أخرى- واستمرت  بعد الإسلام.


القفا الاول /

1- محدش يعرف اصلا التقسيم دا جه منين وغالبا هو تقسيم يهودى

2- تسجيل الانساب حصل فى اواخر القرن التانى الهجرى بعد لما روايات اليهود غرقت العرب

القفا التانى 
السؤال فى اصلا ذكر لهذا ال " عدنان " فى اى مصدر تاريخى او حتى اشعار العرب فى الجاهلية ؟؟؟

هذا الطفل الصغير بيقول عدنان اتذكر فى الاثار بعد ابراهيم 

جواد على بيقول ايه



أما الشك الذي يكتنف الجدين الكبيرين فهو نابع من كونهما لم يعرفا في  الجاهلية على نحو واضح، والقرآن الكريم لم يذكر أيًّا منهما، كما أن اسمهما  لم يذكر في الشعر الجاهلي إلا نادرًا، بينما ذكر اسم معد بن عدنان أكثر من  اسم أبيه سواء في الشعر الجاهلي أو فيما أتانا من كتابات المؤرخين  الكلاسيكيين الذين لم يذكروا اسم عدنان بتاتًا. وهذا ما دعا العلماء إلى  الشك في أمر عدنان إذ قالوا: "لو كان عدنان جدا كبيرا في الجاهلية -كما  صوره أصحاب الأخبار والأنساب- لوجب عقلًا أن يتردد اسمه بكثرة في الكتابات  الجاهلية أو في المؤلفات الكلاسيكية أو في الشعر الجاهلي"

لا مذكور فى كتاب المؤرخين القدماء
ولا القران
ولا اشعار الجاهلية

ويجيلك عيل بشخة على النت يقولك





والعرب العدنانية كما هو واضح لم يظهروا فى التاريخ ولا الأثار الا بعد العصر الابراهيمى

أنقر للتوسيع...

ونحب نقوله روح العب قدام بيتكوا 

ويكمل ويقول

والواقع أننا إذا رجعنا إلى أسماء الآباء والأجداد الذين تعاقبوا من  إسماعيل إلى معد نلاحظ أنها كلها أعجمية؛ مما يدل على أنها قد أخذت من أهل  الكتاب اليهود وكانت من وحيهم، بينما نجد أن الأسماء التي تسلسلت بعد معد  كلها أسماء عربية خالصة. لذلك فإننا وبعض الباحثين المحدثين على وفاق بأن  الأنساب العربية في تقسيماتها المتأخرة، اعتبارًا من معد نزولًا، قد تكون  مما يوحي بالثقة والاطمئنان إلى حدٍّ ما.

كل الاسماء من اسماعيل لمعد اعجمية اخذتوها يا لصوص يا حرامية من اليهود ولا علاقة لها بانساب العرب من الاساس بل كلها انساب يهودية 

وياتى عيل بشخة على النت يقولك




والعرب العدنانية كما هو واضح لم يظهروا فى التاريخ ولا الأثار الا بعد العصر الابراهيمى

أنقر للتوسيع...

جواد العلى بيتكلم عن " عبط " النسابين العرب فى انهم حتى مش عارفين يالفوا سلسلة النسب وبيهبلوا فى الاسماء

حرامية لكن هبل

سمعوا اسماء مش موجودة فى التوارة فكتبوها فى نسب رسولهم من يهود اما جهلة او بيكدبوا عليهم

فمثلا ابن الكلبى اللى ساهم فى هذة المهزلة كان يسمع منهم ويكتب وساعات يضيف عليها او يقعد يخترع اسماء من عنده

اضحك كركر مع عبط العرب فى كتابة انسابهم

والغريب أن الرواة الذين رووا هذه الأنساب وشجرات النسب التي يتصل سند روايتها بهم، كابن الكلبي ومحمد بن إسحاق وأمثالهما، هم أنفسهم يروون هذا النسب بأشكال مختلفة ومتضاربة، وطالما حرفوا الأسماء  العبرانية، ورووها بصور متعددة، وقد يحشون بينها أسماء عربية. وقد روى  رواياتهم هذه أناس متعددون، ولكنهم متفقون على أنهم سمعوها منهم، أو نقلوها  من مؤلفاتهم، كما يتبين ذلك من السند. ولما كان أكر هذه الأسماء الواردة  في عمود نسب 'عدنان' محرفة، وكانت غير موجودة في التوراة، وإنما هي أسماء  عبرانية ممسوخة احياناً، فإنّ هذا يدل على أن الرواة اليهود الذين كانوا  يتحدثون بمثل هذه الأمور إلى ابن الكلبي ومحمد بن إسحاق وغيرهما ممن مال  إلى الأخذ منهم، كانوا إما جهلة بما يتحدثون به، وإما كذّابين أو ممن كانوا  يحاولون التقرب إلى المسلمين بهذه التلفيقات لمآرب خاصة، أو ادعاءً للعلم.  غير أننا لا نستطيع أن نبرئ هؤلاء للرواة أنفسهم من وصمة الجهل أو الكذب،  ولا سيما ابن الكلبي الذي تفرد برواية معظم هذه الأخبار. الجائز أنه كان  يلجا إلى أهل الكتاب ليأخذ منهم ما عندهم، ومن الجائز انه كان يضيف اليها،  أو يخترع من عنده، ليتحدث به إلى الناس. وإلا فان من الصعب صدور هذا الخلط  من رجل ثقة يعي ما يقول.


نكمل مع جواد على 

محدش فى التاريه كله سواء يهود او عرب او مؤرخين يونانيين يعرف ين عدنان دا اصلا المذكور فى نسب رسولهم المسجل فى القرن الثانى الهجرى

زى ما سماها جواد على " الجهل المطبق باسم عدنان او بفكرة عندنان "


. فليس في التوراة اسم يشابهه بين أسماء أبناء اسماعيل، أو غير أبناء  إسماعيل، وليس فيها اسم. ملك عربي أو سيد قبيلة عربية اسمه لا يشابه اسم  'عدنان'. ثم إننا لا ندري كيف عثر عليه أهل الأخبار، وكيف صيروه على الوزن  الذي صيغ به اسم 'قحطان': هل ابتدعوه ابتداعاً، أو أخذوه من أفواه أناس  أدركوا الجاهلية وكانوا قد وقفوا على اسمه بين أهل مكة أو بين القبائل التي  تنسب إلى اسماعيل? و هل كان اسم قبيلة أو اسم حلف من الأحلاف، ثم صيّر اسم  رجل فيما بعد. هذه أسئلة يجب أن نعترف بأن من غير الممكن الإجابة عنها في  الزمن الحاضر، لعدم وجود مادة لدينا تساعدنا في استنباط أجوبة منها، لذلك  نترك أمرها إلى المستقبل، فلعل الأيام المقبلة تأتي بمادة جديدة، تزح  النقاب عن هذا الجهل المطبق باسم عدنان، وبفكرة عدنان.


مين عدنان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ولا حد يعرفه اصلا ولا نعرف جابوه منين

نكمل 

بيقول الواد ابو شخة




وكل المراجع اتفقت ان العرب لم يبقى منهم الا صنفين :.........  العرب القحطانيسة والعرب العدنانية 

أنقر للتوسيع...

التقسيمة دى محدش يعرف اصلا مصدرها ولا وجدت فى الجاهلية البعيدة ولا جاهلية صدر الاسلام 

جواد على يديك على قفاك

ويلاحظ إن حظ مصطلح 'عدنان' و 'عدنانية' و 'قبائل عدنانية' قد برز في  الإسلام بروزا لا نلحظه في الجاهلية بل حتى في الجاهلية الملاصقة للإسلام  ولهذا غلب على مصطلح 'معد' و 'معدية' و 'قبائل معدية'، فصار 'عدنان' في  مقابل 'قحطان' ومن هنا صار العرب قحطانيين أو عدنانين، واختفت بالتدريج  المصطلحات الانتسابية الأخرى التي شاعت في الجاهلية أو في صدر الإسلام.


الخلاصة /

1- عدنان اللى بيقولوا ان محمد بيرجع ليه هو اسم لا اثر له فى الشعر الجاهلى ولا فى تابات المرخين ولا فى القران وظهر فى انساب المسلمين اللى وضعوها فى اواخر القرن الثانى الهجرى قبل كدا محدش يعرف مين عدنان دا اصلا

2- التقسيمة بتاعت قحطانى وعدنانى مكنتش موجودة فى الجاهلية دى وجدت فى الاسلام

3- النسب المفبرك اللى بيرجع لابن اسحاق وابن الكلبى هو عبارة عن " مسخرة عربية " سمعوا اسماء عبرية من يهود فكتبوها وحرفوها والفوا عليها فاخرجوا لنا نسب لمحمد عبارة عن نصب فى نصب لو كل ماشى فى الشارع كان هيكون نسبه محترم عن كدا شوية

وياتى عيل بشخة ويقولى 

*


> *والعرب العدنانية كما هو واضح لم يظهروا فى التاريخ ولا الأثار الا بعد العصر الابراهيمى.......تفسرها ازاى يا ابو جهل؟*


* 

افسر ايه يالا يا لطخ انت

هو مين عدنان دا اصلا علشان اتتبع تاريخه ؟؟؟؟

نقول لمعشر المسلمين تخلصوا من خرافات فرضت عليكم بالقوة بعد الفحص التاريخى ثبت انها مجرد اسطورة

احب اردد مع الامام مالك لما كان بيسمع اى حد بينسب نفسه لادم او لاسماعيل كان بيقول " **من يخبره به؟ "
راجع البداية والنهاية 
ومع الامام مالك نسال نسابين العرب المدلسين اللى نسبوا محمد لشخصيات مجهوله بل نسبوه لاسماعيل اللى يفصل بينهم 2500 سنة " مين اللى اخبركم بيه "


يتبع غدا باصل اسم الاله المسمى " الله " العربى

وعدتك بانى هنهى الموضوع الاهبل دا النهاردة  ووعد الحر دين عليه ....
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2015)

*نفسى افهم ليه ولاد المومس عايشة مبيقتبسوش الكلام ويردوا عليه


لييييييييييييييييييييييييه علشان جواد العى قلعك ونزل تطليش على gluteus


فين يا اولاد المومس الرد على تعبى اللى سهرت فيه 4 ساعات بجمع فيه وهرست دين اهلك فيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

فين ردكوا على اللى انا هرست دين اهلكوا فيه ؟؟؟


دا انا هفحتك
*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2015)

*



المومسات أنجبوا معبودك بشهادة كتابك

أتحداك ان تنكر ان المومسات والقوادات مثل راحاب ليسوا من جدات معبودك الاله المتجسد


أنقر للتوسيع...


راحاب اة زانية وتابت وانضمت لشعب الله واتجوزت 

بس المومس اللى ربتك مش عارفة تتوب*



> كلامى كان عن        *Erich Stephen Gruen* اللى  انتا حاطط اسمه فوق الاقتباس مباشرة ولم تذكر اسم كارول ....يعنى انتا اصلا مدلس او *جاهل...تختار مين؟*


*

طيب ورينى كدا الاقتباس يا احول

هيجان ليه

*


> *هل انا مخطئ لانى صدقت كلام مدلس؟*


*

واحد منزل الاقتباس جه واحد احول بيدلس عليه طلعت انا مدلس

يلا ليس على ابن المومس حرج

*


> *ثم ان كارول باخوس تقول ان العرب لم يوصفوا كنسل اسماعيلى فى البايبل!!!!!!!!!!!!!  هو فى يهودى يعرف حاجة اسمها البايبل ده ؟؟؟*


*

طب راجع لااقتباس كدا يا احول بيقول ايه

*





*ملهاش اى اساس تاريخى ومعتمدة على تفسيرات مدراشية


بيقولك هو فيه يهودى يعرف حاجة اسمها البايبل 

ابن المومس الحشيش ضرب دماخه

*


> *حلو.....هذا دليل تاريخى ثمين من كتب اليهود................وبناء عليه فلا قيمة ولا أى أهمية  لعبارتك التالية مباشرة وهى:
> 
> اقتباس
> يبقى ايه هو الاساس التاريخى اللى ربط العرب كلهم باسماعيل ؟؟؟
> ...


*

مش انا ربيت دين اهلك ومجابوتش

ربيت دين اهلك لما اثبتلك ان المديانين اللى هم مش اسماعليين اصلا اتذكروا كمان بانهم اسماعليين فى الادب اليهودى و كان المقصود بكلمة العرب والاسماعليين فى الادب اليهودى القبائل اللى عاشت جنوب فلسطين

مردتش ليه يا ابن المومس

لانك اهبل وجباااااااااااااااااااان

*


> *الأسس التاريخية يا مدلس هى:
> 
> الكتابات التاريخية والأثار واشعار العرب والكتابات اليهودية وملة الحنيفية  التى تنسب نفسها لابراهيم و...وجود الكعبة والحج واسم المعبود وتطابق  ثقاقة مكة مع ثقافة قبائل قيدار  و.........و................الخ *


*

حنيفية دى تبقى خالتك

بص يا حبيبى بص يا كتموتو انا لا احاور سوى الاكادميين

اة كلمة تهلفط بيها مفيش تحتها مرجع تلفها وتلبسها

انا برد بس على الكلام الاكاديمى

لا فى كتابات تاريخية ولا اثار ولا اشعار ولا زفت طين على دماخك ودماخ اهلك ربطوا محمد باسماعيل

دى تخاريف العرب

*


> *2-اسم عدنان  وجد فى نقوش نبطية ونقوش ثمودية كثيرة.
> 
> خد اقرا  يا عرة الزريبة: *


*

العرة دا يبقى ابوك والزريبة اللى كان بياخد الحاجة فيها

كل ما هتقل ادبك همرمط بكرامة اهلك الارض

جواد على قال ان فى نقوش ذكرت اسم مقارب لعدنان هو عدنون فى بعض الكتابات النبطية 

مين عدنون دا اصلا ؟؟؟ ولا عدنان ؟؟ وايه علاقته بالعرب ؟؟؟


المؤرخين قالوا ايه

هذه أسئلة يجب أن نعترف بأن من غير الممكن الإجابة عنها  في الزمن الحاضر، لعدم وجود مادة لدينا تساعدنا في استنباط أجوبة منها،  لذلك نترك أمرها إلى المستقبل، فلعل الأيام المقبلة تأتي بمادة جديدة، تزح  النقاب عن هذا الجهل المطبق باسم عدنان، وبفكرة عدنان.*

*محدش يعرف مين عدنان دا اصلا وايه علاقته بانساب العرب


طيب اديك بالصرمة القديمة 

النقش اللى ذكر اسم " عديون " دا وجد فى شمال العربية 
*








*ولم يقدم لنا اى معلومة بان العرب بيرجعوا لشخص اسمه عدنان كما دلس النسابين العرب فى عهد الاسلام

مكتوب على مقبرة " عدايون ابن هانيى بن صموئيل اتبنت لزوجته موايا 
عدايون بن صموئيل مت فى شهر اب سنة 251

**تقدر تقولى ايه علاقة النقش دا اللى بيقول عن عديون بن صموئيل مات فى شهر اب سنة 251

بان العرب بيرجعوا لشخص اسمه " عدنان "

لكن الواقع لحال العرب ان مفيذ ذكر لعدنان فى كتاب مؤرخين ولا فى اشعار جاهلية ولا اخبارهم كما قال جواد على

ولم يرد اسم "عدنان" في النصوص الجاهلية، ولا في  المؤلفات "الكلاسيكية". أما في الشعر الجاهلي، فقد ورد في شعر ينسب إلى  "لَبِيد"، وفي شعر آخر ينسب إلى "عباس بن مرداس". "ولم يجاوز أبناء نزار في  أنسابها وأشعارها عدنان. اقتصروا على معد، ولم يذكر عدنان جاهلي قط غير  لبيد.*

*فمن هذا ال " عدنان " اصلا وانت لا تعرف عنه اى شئسوى فى انساب وضعوها مسلمين كدابين وجهلة*

*فلا تكدب يا حشرة وتقول*



> اسم عدنان  وجد فى نقوش نبطية ونقوش ثمودية كثيرة.



*اللى ذكر عديون وعبد عديون والنقش اللى اوردته ملوش علاقة اصلا بانستاب العرب ليه

دا ذكر لمقبرة وبيقول الراجل ا مات سنة 251


يتبع ....
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2015)

> -علماء  اليهود اجمعوا فى كتاباتهم  ان العرب من ابراهيم  وانقسموا بين نسبهم  لاسماعيل ونسبهم لقطورة...........يعنى العرب دايما نسيل ابراهيمى...يعمى  من اخوة اليهود  طبيعيا وليس سياسيا
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2015)

*



خد اقرأ يا يلا: 

اسم جدى  نبينا معد ثم نزار  وجد فى نقوش بلغة نبطية متأخرة  فى كتابات فى سوريا حاليا  تعود ل 325 للميلاد 

ايش جاب اسم  معد ونزار لكتابات بالخط النبطى المتأخر جدا  جنوب دمشق ؟؟؟؟  جاوب يا برسوووم  المحرقى

أنقر للتوسيع...

ايه ايه اقرا كلامك حتة عيل بيشخ على نفسه لسه على منتدى

فين المرجع اللى اقراه

تعالى انا اوريك المرجع جواد على

 والغريب إننا نجد اسم "معد" مذكوراً عند "بروكوبيوس" وفي القديم من الشعر الجاهلي، مع أنه ابن "عدنان".

السؤال بقة ليك انت ليه

ليه معد اللى المفروض يكون ابن عدنان كبير العرب واكثرهم شهرة مذكور وعدنان نفسه ملوش اثر ؟؟؟

يعنى فى ناس اسمهم بنى معد بس مفيش اثر لانتساب العرب لعدنان




نقوش  والكتابات البابلية والاشورية قالت ان ملك قيدار  ملك للعرب وملك لكل  الاسماعيليين وهذا كلام يعود لما بين القرن التاسع والسادس قبل الميلاد 

أنقر للتوسيع...

يا ابنى اقفل صفحة الوكبيديا يلعن دين ام غبائكم وادخل شوفلك حاجة تعملها بدل مانت صايع

احنا مش اتكلمنا عن قيدار بالتفصيل الممل فى الاول فى التاريخ يا بغل من بداية القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد فى اول مشاركة وصاحبك مفتحش بقه واثبتنا انهم ساكنين فى اقصى شمال العربية والحروب اللى دارت بينهم وبين الاشوريين بتقول انهم كانوا جنوب يهوذا

مال ام دين قيدار بقبائل مكة فى القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد

انتوا جنس ملة غباء امكوا ايه 

هو كان فى مكة اصلا

يلعن ابو غبائكم شوية معاتيه

النقش اللى البغل بيقول عليه دا اكتشف فى مصر قرب الاسماعيلية وتاريخه للقرن الخامس قبل الميلاد وذكر اسم ملك قيدار " جشم "

ايه يا روح امك اللى فادنا النقش دا فى اثبات الوثنى رسولك لاسماعيل 

فهمنى يا بغل









وهى مش محتاجة نقش اصلا دا مكتوب فى الكتاب المقدس

و لما سمع سنبلط الحوروني و طوبيا العبد العموني و جشم العربي                  هزاوا بنا و احتقرونا و قالوا ما هذا الامر الذي انتم عاملون اعلى                  الملك تتمردون

ودا المذكور فى النقش انه ملك قيدار

تقوم تقولى يا لطخ ان محمد بينتسب لاسماعيل علشان فى نقش ذكر اسم ملك قيدار ؟؟؟؟

انت ازاى لطخ كدا




المديانيين  والعماليق  كانوا يلقبون احيانا بالعرب وفرق بين اللقب وبين الاسم نظرا  لاشتراك اللغة والثقافة والجغرافيا وليس الاصل العرقى


أنقر للتوسيع...

المديانيين لقبوا بالاسماعليين فى الادب اليهودى مش بس بالعرب

ودا قفا معتبر بيخرقك تخريقا مبينا وبيكشف عورتك

لان هناك قبائل لا تنتسب لاسماعيل ودعيت اسماعليين

ولم تجب على هذا الموضوع من اساسه




وحنعيد تانى  ....ايه تفسيرانتشار  اسم العرب وخبرهم بكثافة   بعد عصر اسماعيل بكثير فى نفس منطقة قيدااااااااااااار؟؟؟؟  


أنقر للتوسيع...

هو انا اصلا قولت ان قبائل الاسماعليين لا يطلق عليهم عرب ؟؟؟؟

لا اطلق عليهم عرب

التدليس ان تجعل العرب كلهم اللى هما اجناس متعددة ومنهم قبيلة الهاشمى محمد كلهم منتسبين لاسماعيل 

ودا تدليس وقلة ادب

تعالى نفكرك يا عرة البشر بكلام جواد على

اقرا كدا من المفصل

إن الذين بحثوا في العقلية العربية بصورة عامة، تصوروا  العرب وكأنهم جنس واحد انحدر من عرق واحد. وبهذا الاعتقاد وضعوا حدود تلك  العقلية. أما إذا نظرنا إلى نتائج فحوص بعض علماء "الأنثروبولوجي" وعلماء  الآثار وعلماء الحياة لبقايا الجماجم والعظام التي عثروا عليها من عهود ما  قبل الإسلام، وإلى فحوصهم لملامح العرب الأحياء وأجسامهم، فإنها على قلتها،  تشير إلى وجود أعراق متعددة بين سكان جزيرة العرب، الأموات منهم والأحياء،  الجاهليين والإسلاميين، وإلى وجود اختلاف في نفسياتهم وفي قابلياتهم  العقلية، وقد تحدثت قبل قليل عن ملاحظات "حافظ وهبة" عن عقليات عرب المملكة  العربية السعودية، وتحدثت عن رأي علماء الحياة والأجناس في تعدد الأعراق  وتسرب دماء غريبة إلى جزيرة العرب يجعل من الصعب على الباحث الحذر أن يعتقد  بإمكان وضع صورة دقيقة يمثل وجود عقلية واحدة لجميع أولئك الناس وفي كل  العصور والعهود.


فكفا سذاجة واساطير وعته وتخلف وتدليس وكدب ونصب

طالما ابناء اسماعيل دعيوا عرب

يبقى كل العرب يبقوا اسماعليين

ما المديانيين عرب ومش من اسماعيل

القحطانيين عرب ومش من اسماعيل 

العرب مش جنس واحد العرب خليط اجناس واعراق ومستحيل تقدر تتبع شخص مجهول النسب وتنسبه لشخص قبله ب 2500 سنة لمجرد ان الشخص دا عربى والشخص اللى قبله ب 2500 سنة انحدر منه قبائل سميت عرب 

فما هذا العته والجنون والسذاجة والتخلف اللى بيملكوها ارباب هذا الدين التافه 

*


> * الاصل الاسماعيلى لعرب الحجاز هو التفسير الوحيد لانتشار عادة الحج للكعية وتقديسها كموروث ابراهيمى  *


*

موروث ابراهيمى دا عند امك

مكة دى ملهاش وجود فى التاريخ لابعد من القرن الثانى قبل المسيح

والكعبة ملهاش ذكر فى التاريخ خالص برا المصادر الاسلامية

يجى عيل بشخة يقولك الحج موروث ابراهيمى

جتك القرف فى نتانة جهلك

يتبع 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2015)

*من العقل حينما تصل ليقين انك تتكلم مع اطفال معاقة لا يملكون من العلم ما يقدروا ان يواجهوا بيه مجرد شوية عيال بتفرغ وقت فراغهم فى انهم يلعبوا على النت وانا اضيع دراساتى وقرايتى علشان شوية عيال جاهلة مبتردش علينها اصلا وبتدخلنا فى مليون موضوع والموضوع الاساسى لم يمسوه وانتهى واصبع فى  اليقين ان تلك اسطورة لا اكثر ولا اقل 

وقتها فقط تعلن انه من غير المجدى ان تتكلم مع تافه جاهل وتحاول ان تصنع منه انسان متعلم مفكر

فواضح ان المسلمين قرروا ان يصيروا جهله ولن يحيدوا عن طريقهم

ما عرض فى الموضوع نسف تلك الاسطورة تماما ولم يعد لها وجود

فما قدم هنا لن تجد لها مثيل فى اى منتدى عربى او اسلامى واتحدى

ما قدم هنا يعجز اطفال معاقة يقتبسون من ويكبديا وموقع سان تكلا ان يقروا كم تعبت لاجمع تلك المعلومات التى تدمر احلام المسلمين الاسطورية

يكفى فقط صديقى المسلم ان تعيد حساباتك لتلك لااساطير مرة اخرى على ضوء التاريخ وستصل للنتيجة 

الى اللقاء فى مذبحة اخرى 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2015)

*خلصنا يالا يا ابو شخة

شوفلك حد ينكحك

جواد على انهى الموضوع من جذوره واثبت انها مجرد اسطورة

ولا حد من هؤلاء المعاتيه يقدر يقتبس حرف مما قاله جواد على

وعدتكم ان الموضوع انتهى وفعلا الموضوع انتهى 

*


> *ياريت تدينا عنوان المعبد  المزعوم بتاعك و إحداثياته !*


* 

ملوش وجود اصلا

المعبد اللى قالوا عليه انه موجود ببكا منعرفش مكانه 

باترشيا قالت لازم نعمل فحص لمنطقة الشمال الغربى للعربية لعلنا نوصل لمكانه

*


> *المديانيات  -  شأنهم شأن القحطانيات -  تزوّجن من نسل إسماعيل عليه السلام  !
> يعني أو لادهم هيكونو مديانيين لجهة الأمهات  و إسماعيليين لجهة الآباء .
> لهذا السبب أطلق عليهم اسماعليين .*


*

بس يالا يا ابو شخة بطل وساخى وسفالة بقة 

مديانيات ايه وزفت ايه

اليهود سموا المديانيين عموما بانهم ايضا اسماعليين

وهما فى الاساس مينتسبوش لاسماعيل

ودا خازوق مغرى دخل فى صرصور ودنك

فهناك من هم غير اسماعليين دعيوا اسماعليين

انتهى الموضوع

*


> *المديانيين و الإسماعيليين كانوا أمّة واحدة .*


*

نتيجة التزواج بينهم ايوة خلاص معدش هناك تفريق بين ما هم ابناء اسماعيل ومن هم ابناء مديان 

القبائل العربية اللى فى الشمال كلهم اختلطوا ببعض

مستحيل تعرف ابناء اسماعيل

يعنى مفيش حاجة اصلا فى التاريخ اسمه جنس اسماعيلى 

لان التاريخ بيديكم على قفاكم بان الجنس دا اختلط باجناس واعراق اخرى

انتهت الاسطورة

*


> *لا  يوجد هناك أدنى تناقض فالمجموعتان -  المديانيين و الإسماعيليين  - كانوا  أمّة واحدة تنتسب لأب واحد هو إبراهيم [  النبي عليه السلام ]*


*

وبكدا انهينا الاسطورة من اساسها ان مفيش حاجة اسمها ابناء اسماعيل كجنس نقى لم يختلط بباقى الاجناس 

تزوجوا من شعوب وقبائل اخرى 

فعلى سبيل الافتراض نفرض ان شخص عربى اسمه " س " انحدر منه سلالة محمد

ميقدرش اى مدلس يقول ان " س " دا يرجع لاسماعيل لان الاسماعليين نفسهم مختلطين بشعوب تانية فلا سبيل للتفريق بين ما هو اسماعيلى بالدم وبين ما هو غير اسماعيلى وعايش وسطهم نتيجة الاختلاط بينهم

*


> *الإسماعيلين كانوا هم القوّة الضاربة  !
> الإسماعيلين همّا اللي امتصوا المديانيين مش العكس !*


*

مع انى نزلت مرجيعتى ان الاسماعليين امتصوا بواسطة القبائل المجاورة وبواسطة المديانيين

الا انى مش هرجع كلمتك هما امتصوا ولا ناس تانية امتصتهم اثبتنا خلاص انهم مش جنس نقى ووسطهم شعوب وقبائل اخرى لا تنتمى لاسماعيل اصلا

*


> *مديان و إسماعيل عليه السلام هم إخوة أشقاء .
> راجع ماقيل بشأن قطورة  وهاجر ،
> تقدر تحط  أمام أعين المريدين و الأتباع الأدلة التي سقناها بخصوص هذه النقطة:هاجر = قطورة .*


*

واديتك على قفاك بالمعتبر

واثبتلك من التلمود ان ابناء قطورة غير ابناء اسماعيل

وسالتك سؤال لن تجيب عنه

هل قال الكتاب بان قطورة ولدت اسماعيل ؟؟؟

*


> *لــمَ العجب ؟؟
> و محطتش ليه مقطع الفيديو ؟؟
> أتراه كلام الرابي فايرتون كان صادما ؟؟
> أم تراه الخوف ان ينفضّ المغيبون من حولك ؟؟؟*


*

بص يا ابو شخة صادم ايه

انا مفتحتش الفديو اصلا ولا هفتحه

واحد بيقولى اشعياء ذكر مكة 

وانا بتحداك تذكرلى مرجع تاريخى واحد ذكر مكة فى زمن اشعياء

مرجع تاريخى وااااااااااااااحد

*


> *و إيه المشكلة لما واحد مسلم يصحح ليك غلطك ؟؟؟
> إيه المشكلة لما واحد مسلم يعيد تربيتك وتعليمك ؟؟؟*


*

لسه متخلقش من امة مجنون قريش 

زى مانا عملتك فى الموضوع ومواضيع قادمة سيهتك ايضا عرضك فيها

ان طالما بتتكلم معايا فالكل يظل صامت ويسمع

*


> *قاموس كتابك الذي تقدس ،
> دائرة المعارف الكتابية المسيحية بتقول إيه :*


*

بتقول ايه

بتقول ان محمد بيرجع لاسماعيل

كان فى العربية فى عدد كبير من الكعبات بيطوفوا الوثنين حولها زى ما يفعل وثنين اليوم الوريث الشرعى لقريش الوثنية

من المناسك الوثنية اللى كان بيقوم بها العرب هو مناسك قام بها عرب الشمال

*


​





*ويمكنك قراة محجات العرب الاخرى فى المفصل فى تاريخ العرب


**يلا يالا على امك ومتبقوش تتدخلوا فى تحديات مع من قادر على تعليم امتكم الجاهلة باصبع رجليه الصغير

فما تلقيته من صفعات يكفيك للابد 


*


----------



## apostle.paul (14 يونيو 2015)

*شوف لما تتشقلب متعرفش تثبت حرف واحد عكس اللى قولته

لانك طفل برياااااااااااااااااااااااااالة 

كلام جواد على انهى الموضوع 

1- تقسيمة العرب العدنانية والقحطانية تعود لما بعد ظهور محمد وغالبا اتت من مصادر يهودية

2- عرب الجاهلية ميعرفوش مين عدنان دا اصلا ومتذكرش فى مصادرهم ولا اشعارهم

3- كل الانساب الحالية هى تلفيق وكدب ونصب كتبها جهلة زى ابن اسحاق وابن الكلبى

4- التفليق اللى عملوه علشان يرجعوا محمدهم لاسماعيل لا يدعو انه عبث فى عبث

5- المسلمين كانوا بيكدبوا اى شخص يرجع نسبه لاسماعيل " زى ما امام مالك قال "

6- اثبتنا ان لا يوجد ثمة دليل واحد يعرفنا بنسب ذلك الهاشمى الوثنى فهو مجهول النسب باعترافتهم بانفسهم ولا يعرفون له نسب حتى عدنان هذا لا يعرف وسط العرب قبل ابتداعه بواسطة نسابين المسلمين 

انتهى الموضوع وللابد ... اعيش واعلمكم

والاقكم فى مذبحة جديدة 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 يونيو 2015)

*انا وعدت العيال المراهقة انى هنهى الموضوع تماما فى اخر مشاركة وقد وفيت وعدى وجعلت الموضوع كله هو مجرد اسطورة يرددها المسلمين بلا دليل

لما اتفاجئوا بكلام جواد على واتصدموا

ابو شخة الاول قال

*


> *جواد مين يا عمّ ؟؟
> إياك تكون فاكر إننا زيكو ،،
> صدّق و لابدّ أن تصدّق !
> الكلّ يؤخذ منه ويرد إلا المعصوم !
> إنت ياض مش هتبطّل شحاتة كتب عن النت ؟؟؟*


*

وادى المعتوه اللى بيقولك على اهم مؤرخ عربى فى زماننا كلامه يرد

هو انت مفكر يا اهطل يا ابن الاهطل انى جايبلك كلام فقه اسلامى علشان تقولى الكل يؤخذ منه ويرد

دا مؤرخ يا اعبط انسان شوفته فى حياتى 

نزل بنطلونك وعبطك ونزل بعزم ما فيه تطيش على ادباركم المهتوكة فلم يكن منكم سوى الصراخ 

مليش دعوة بجواد على 

بعد ان اثبت انها مجرد اسطورة حمقاء من شوية كدابين وكدلسين وجهله لا يقدرون على اثبات شئ فيها


وبعد ان فشل فى الرد ما منه سوى انه اعاد نفس كلامه الحمضان اللى تم هرسه سابقا

*


> *حتى ولو وقع تزاوج واختلاط  بين الإسماعيليين وغيرهم ،
> العرب هم من جنس إسماعيلي وده بشهادة قاموس كتابك اللي بتقدس !*


*

شوفت انك عيل بشخة معرفتش تقف قدامى 

شوفت انك حتة حشرة صعقتها ومعرفتش تفلفص من ايدى

حتى ما حاولت الهروب بيه من موضوعك الاصلى جفنت اساطيركم ودفنت معاها مصداقية منتدياتكم المنتنة التى تعج بعقليات متخلفة زيك

خلاص يا حبيبى انهينا الموضوع

مفيش حاجة اسمها جنس اسماعيلى 

الاسماعليين اختلطوا بقبائل شمال العربية ومنهم المديانيين

مينفعش تفرق بين ما هو اسماعيلى ومن هو غير اسماعيلى لان الكل اختلط ببعضه

دا بالاضافة ان كل القبائل دى اصلا ملهاش علاقة لا جغرافيا ولا تاريخيا بقبيلة رسولك


انتهت الكذبة الاسلامية فى منتدى الكنيسة ولم يعد لها وجود

جعلناها مجرد اسطورة لا ترتقى لاى اثبات تاريخى



خلاص انتهى

بالنسبة لاقتباساتك العبيطة اللى لما افلست امامنا حبيت تعيدها من جديد

سبق وتم هتك عرضك فى المشاركات الاولى للموضوع ولم ترد على جهالاتك

فقد اثبتنا ان قبيلة قيدار تقع جنوب يهوذا اقصى شمال العربية 


يلا يا حبيبى لموا حاجتكم ومتبقوش تتدخلوا فى حوارات مع منتديات علمية زى حالاتنا 

ونصيحة اخوية ليكوا اقلبوا منتداكم الاهبل لمنتدى طبيخ وسيبكوا من حوارات الاديان لما تبقوا تجهزوا ناس مستعدة ليها ابقوا تعالوا 



*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 يونيو 2015)

*اما الاهطل التانى اللى داخل زى الطبال يطبل فى الزفة

سبق وقولتلك الموضوع انتهى وجواد على داس على رقاب المسلمين بعد ان هتك اكذوبة نسب رسولكم لاسماعيل

الاهبل بعد لما تصدم بان تقسيم العدنايين والقحطانين لم يعرف فى الجاهلية وهو تاليف اسلامى

وان شخصية عدنان دى اصلا ملهاش وجود لا فى كتابات الشعراء الجاهليين ولا المؤرخين

ما كان منه سوى عرض نفس الاكاذيب الاسلامية ونسبها لجواد على انها تاريخ

فانظروا لهذا الطفل المعاق



فكل ما اقتبسه هذا الطفل العاق هو المطلوب اثباته

الاخباريون قالوا

**والطبقة الثالثة من طبقات العرب - على رأي أهل الأخبار - هم "العرب  المستعربة" "المتعربة"، ويقال لهم العدنانيون أو النزاريون أو المعديون.  وهم من صلب "إسماعيل بن إبراهيم وامرأته "رعلة بنت مضاض بن عمرو الجرهمي"

هذا هو المطلوب اثباته



جواد على بيصفعك على قفاك الوارم من ايدى وبيقولك ان كل الاسماء دى مأخوذة من اليهود

**وقد أخذ النسابون هذه الأسماء من التوراة، فقد جاء فيها: "هذه أسماء بني  إسماعيل بأسمائهم، على حسب مواليدهم: نبايوت بكر إسماعيل، وقيدار، وأدبئيل،  ومبسام، و مشماع، و دومة، ومسا، وحدار، وتيما، و يطور، و نافيش، وقدمة".
**وقد رأينا أن "قحطان" هو "يقطن" أو "يقطان" في التوراة. أما "عدنان"، فلا  نجد له اسما فيها، وقد رأينا أن بين "يقطان و"سام" ثلاثة آباء أو أربعة.  أما بين عدنان وسام، فعدد كبير من الأباء.

يبقى جواد على بيقول ان دا حسب اهل الاخبار واللى هما اصلا واخدين الاسماء من اليهود

وبيقولك جواد على اقر ان العرب العدنايون من صلب اسماعيل


وهذا هو عين المدلس الذى لم يجد فى التاريخ ما يدعم اسطورته فدلس على مؤرخ وجعل ذكر كلام اهل الاخبار العرب فى القديم هو اقرار منه


العته والتخلف ان تذكر ما هو مطلوب اثباته فى الاريخ على انه اثبات


*


> *- سفر ارميا يتكلم عن غزو ملك بابل نبوخذ نصر (بختنصر)  لقيدار   كانتقام الهى منهم!!
> 
> سفر ارميا مجهول الكاتب والسند...   اصحاح 49 *


*

هو انت متعرفش ان قيدار دول سكنوا فى جنوب يهوذا حسب الكتاب ؟؟؟

اة والله زمبقؤولك كدا يا معاق يا اهبل 



*


> *والأن نجد أن معد بن عدنان هو الزعيم القيدارى الذى هزمه بختنصر......!
> 
> والمصدر كتاب د.جواد على : *


*

اولا دا فى الجزء الاول مش فى الخامس كما نقل هذا الطفل نقلا عن الوكبيديا


هو قال ايه


**المصدر  لما  ذكر أعلاه:  ويكيبديا  نقلا مباشرا عن الدكتور جواد من الجزء الخامس  من كتاب المفصل فى تاريخ العرب قبل الاسلام ص 160-161!


ودا الجزء الخامس صفحة 160 و 161

لو طلعلتى الكلام دا هديك عشر جنيه

*












*طبعا الكلما دا مش موجود فى الجزء الخامس اطلاقا كما نقل هذا المراهق من الوكبيديا بدون فحص



الكلام دا ذكره جواد على فى المفصل الجزء الاول


وكل الكلام د نسب ايضا ل " اهل الاخبار "


**وروى أهل الأخبار أن "بختنصر" "نبوخد نصر" غزا أهل "حضور" "حضوراء" وأعمل فيهم السيف وأجلى خلقاً منهم إلى أماكن أخرى، لأنهم كفروا وجحدوا نبوة نبي منهم أرسله الله إليهم، وهو "شعيب بن مهدم بن ذي مهدم بن المقدم بن حضور"، ولم يصدقوه، وكانوا أصحاب بطش وشدة وغلظة. فلما قتلوه، أوحى الله إلى نبي في عصره هو "برخيا بن اخبيا بن رزنائيل ابن شالتان"، وكان من سبط "يهوذا بن يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم الخليل"،أن يأتي "بختنصر"، فيأمره بغزو "العرب الذين لا أغلاق لبيوتهم ولا أبواب"، ويطأ بلادهم بالجنود، فيقتل مقاتلهم، ويستبيح أموالهم. فأقبل "برخيا" من نجران، حتى قدم على "بختنصر"، وذلك في زمان "معد بن عدنان"، فوثب "بختنصر" على من كان في بلاده من العرب، وجمع منَ ظفر به منهم، فبنى لهم حيراً على النجف وحفظة، ثم ضمهم فيه، وكل بهم حرساً وحفظة، ثم سار في بلاد العرب فالتقى بعدنان بذات عرق، فهزم "بختنصر" عدنان، وسار إلى "حضور"، فانهزم الناس وفروا فرقتين: فرقة أخذت إلى "ريسوب" وعليهم "عك"، وفرقة قصدت وبار. أما الذين بقوا في "حضور"، وحاربوا "بختنصر" فقد احصدتهم السيوف. ثم رجع ملك بابل بما جمع من السبايا، فألقاهم بالأنبار، وخالطهم بعد ذلك النبط، ومات عدنان. فلما مات "بختنصر"، خرج "معدّ بن عدنان" حتى أتى مكة، ثم ذهب إلى "ريسوب" فاستخرج أهلها، وسأل عمن بقي من ولد "الحارث بن مضاض الجرهمي" وهو الذي قاتل درس العتق، فأفنى أكثر جرهم على يديه - فقيل: بقي "جرشم بن جلهمة"، فتزوج معد ابنته "معانة"، فولدت له "نزاراً*[FONT=&quot]


*الكلام دا كله ذكروه العرب **

ولا يفدنا فى حاجة اصلا

على فكرة نبوخذناصر وحروبه مش سر دلوقتى بقة شئ تاريخى 

تعرف تثبت ما قاله العرب فى تاريخ نبوخذنصر ؟؟؟؟؟

بلاش تجيب كلما اخبار العرب وتنسبه لجواد على وكانه بيقرر ان دا اللى حصل


انتهت الاسطورة تماما بعد ان قضينا عليها  *
[/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*انتهت هذة الاسطورة للابد وكما وعدت انه تم انهائها باقوال جواد على


فلم يعد للمسلم يجد ما يقوله بل افلس واتى بكل ما فى جعبته عابثين على المواقع يستجدوا اى معلومة ليرمموا الاسطورة ويجدوا لها تاصيل تاريخى وفشلوا بعد ان سد عليهم كل الطرق 




النصراني حتى الان لم يتجرا على الرد على:
١.ما اقتبسه الاخ اسلامي عزي من دائرة المعارف المسيحية

أنقر للتوسيع...

هذا الشخص السلفى المراهق لا يفرق شئ عن باقى المراهقين اصحابه

لانه لو علم ان صاحبه تم سحقه فى هذة المشاركة واثبتنا انه شخص مفلس لما تجرأ ان يقول هذا الكلام 

فما رائيك ان المشاركة دى بالذات تثبت ما اقوله بالحرف ويثبت ان صاحبك المراهق فاشل وبيدلس عليكوا

تحت اسم قيدار نقرا 

نفس ما قولته بالحرف


كان ملك قيدار وأن سلطته كانت تمتّد من شرقي الأردن إلى حدود   مصر.

)      ولهذا السبب لم يعثر الأثريون على أطلال موقع باسم "قيدار" وكل ما نستطيع أن      نستخلصه هو أنهم عاشوا في الصحراء السورية التي تمتد شرقي      إسرائيل وإلى حد ما      إلى جنوبها، في القسم الجنوبي مما يسمى الآن "شرق الأردن"، ويبدو أنهم ذابوا في      القبائل العربية التي كانت تحيط بهم.


فما رايك فى توريط هذا الطفل المعاق لك بانه اقتبس من دائرة المعارف ما يدمر اسطورة قيدار وعلاقتها برسولك

1- عاشوا من شرق اسرائيل الى جنوبها فى الصرحاء السورية

2-ذابوا فى القبائل العربية المحيطة بيهم

ابوستل باول + دائرة المعارف vs جهلة المسلمين 

انا اكسب *




> ٢.و لا عن كون هاجر هي نفسها قطورة


*كونك احول فهذا لا يعنينى فى شئ

فقد تم سح زميلك هنا ولم يعلق بحرف*

*وسالته سؤال لعله يجيب قبل انيموت

هل ذكر الكتاب ان قطورة ولدت اسماعيل ؟؟؟

كارول بخوس فى كتابها عائلة ابراهيم علقت على نفس الموضوع ونسفت تلك الاسطورة

جهلكم بالكتابات المدراشية اليهودية اوهمت ليكوا ان طالما قيل عن شخص انه شخص اخرى معنى كدا انهم شخص واحد 

المدراش فيه لغة double identity او هوية مزدوجة 

فهاجر بالنسبة لليهود تمثل انهم غير اسرائيلين وغير مختارين

وقطورة مثل هاجر يمثلوا غير اسرائيلين و غير مختارين 

فهويتهم مرتبطين ببعض ودا اسلوب ربانى معروف فى المدراشات


*





*وذكرت بخوس نفس الاسلوب مع اسماء اخرى

فالمدراشات عرفت اسحاق بانه نفسه سارة 

وعزرا هو ملاخى

وفنحاس هو ايليا

ونحميا هو زربابل

وملكيصادق هو شيم 

فدى لغة مدراشية لما تلاقى شخصيتين بيمثلوا فكرة واحدة او ليهم صفات مشتركة بيعرف بشخصية اخرى 

واثبتله من جوا نصوص التلمود ان ابناء هاجر غير ابناء قطورة


ولاننا اقوياء سافترض معاك ان قطورة هى نفسها هاجر لاثبت لك انكم شخصيات هزيلة ومتسولة لا تجدوا ما تقوله 

قطورة خلفت 6 كمان لكن احنا مش بنتكلم عن ابناء هاجر احنا بنتكلم عن ابن واحد " اسماعيل " فلنفترض ان كلهم هم ابناء هاجر تنازلا منى وهستعبد شخصية قطورة دى خالص وهعتبرها لم تكن

فكل ابنائها اختلطوا ببعض فهل يمكن تمييز ابناء اسماعيل عن مديان مثلا ؟؟؟؟

استحالة

يبقى برضة الاسطورة انتهت ومتقدرش ترجع رسولك لاسماعيل لان بالفعل اختلط بقبائل اخرى 

فى جميع الاحوال اصبحت مجرد اسطورة

*


> *٣. و لا عن قواميس الكتاب المقدس التي ذكرت ان العرب اسماعيلين *


*

الاسماعليين عرب وانا لم اعترض

لكن اعتراضى ان كل العرب اسماعليين 

القحطانيين عرب صح ؟؟؟ بس مش من اسماعيل

المديانيين عرب صح ؟؟؟ بس مش من اسماعيل 

فى 6 قبائل اخرى لابناء قطورة دعيوا عرب صح ؟؟ بس مش من اسماعيل

فلا تتدلسوا وتقولوا ان كل العرب من نسل اسماعيل 

لا فعليا وتاريخيا مفيش حاجة اسمها اسماعليين هم اختلطوا بباقى القبائل فاختفوا وسط القبائل وليس جنس نقى مغلق على نفسه كاسرائيل

كما ان الاسماعليين عاشوا فى مناطق بعيدة كل البعد عن مكة 

هل لديكم اى قاذورات اخرى لكى نقضى عليها ؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

> انظرو كيف يناقض نفسه النصراني و اترك التعليق لكم :
> *يوسفيوس المؤرخ اليهودى وضع ابناء اسماعيل فى شمال العربية من البحر الاحمر للفرات كما اثبتنا بدل المرة مليون
> 
> فهو لا يتكلم سوى عن العرب فى جنوب فلسطين كمثل كل اليهود
> ...



*كونك جاهل فهذا لا يعنينى فى شئ فنحن نقول بما يقوله التاريخ *

*بص معايا لاراضى شرق وجنوب اسرائيل " مكان العرب المقصود بهم فى الكتابات الربانية "*






*لما ذكر عرب فى الكتابات الربانية او مؤرخى اليهود كيوسفيوس قصد به القبائل التى تعيش فى هذة المنطقة 

وهى بالفعل قبائل تقع فى اقصى شمال العربية

مكتوب قدامك arabia

فلا تكونوا جهلة وتتهموا من ازال عنكم الجهلة بانهم جهلة

فانتوا اقل من تقييم مستوى معلميكم واساتذتكم

 فهذا هو المقصود بمنطقة من البحر الاحمر للفرات فى العربية الشمالية جنوب يهوذا*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*انتهت الاسطورة ونلاقكم فى تدمير اساطير بدوية اخرى*
​


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*خلاص يا ابو الكباتن نهينا الموضوع 

الاطفال المتسولة لم تصمد امام قوة الدليل

كل ما هتحاول تنقذ سمعة صاحبك اللى تم سحقها هديك فوق دماخك اكتر

*


> *اقول :
> يا جاهل انت نسفت كلامك بنفسك :
> 
> و يبدو انهم ذابو في القبائل العربية المحيطة بهم !!!!!*


*

مهو دا اللى احنا قولناه يا جاهل يا ابن الجاهلة 

انهم سكنوا فى جنوب فلسطين واختلطوا بباقى القبائل العربية المحيطة بيهم

تقدر انت تفصلى ابناء اسماعيل عن باقى القبائل ؟؟؟؟

لا انت ولا عشرة زيك

يبقى انتهى الموضوع وللابد


تعالى اديك على قفاك زى اصحابك

مش دا الموقع اللى انت نقلت منه

بيصفعك على قفاك زى ما صفع صاحبك العبيط


الموقع نفسه بيقول ان اولاد اسماعيل واولاد قطورة استقروا فى شمال بلاد العرب

*
). كما يذكر  	سفر التكوين عددًا من أسماء القبائل العربية في الشمال من نسل  	إبراهيم من هاجر  	وقطورة (تك 25)، كما يذكر بعضهم من نسل    	عيسو (تك 36) كما يذكر القوافل  	التجارية للإسماعيليين والمديانيين في قصة يوسف، فقد باعه أخوته لأولئك التجار  	(تك 37: 25-36).

تقدر يا ابو ريالة تفصلى بين اى قبيلة منهم وتقولى القبيلة دى ترجع ليه قبيلة الهاشمى رسولك ؟؟؟ وهما اصلا اختلطوا ببعض ولم يعد هناك فرصة للتفريق بينهم 


القاموس بيصفعك على قفاك وبيقولك ان علاقات اسرائيل كانت مع القبائل العربية فى شمال العربية ومنها قبيلة قيدار

إلا أن أكثر علاقات 	إسرائيل بالعرب كانت مع القبائل البدوية في الشمال. ففي زمن حزقيا الملك، كانت  	هذه القبائل معروفة جيدًا (اش 13: 20، 21: 13)، بل إن البعض منهم خدموا كمرتزقة  	في الدفاع عن  أورشليم ضد سنحاريب (كما جاء في النقوش الأشورية). وكانت قيدار  	أبرز القبائل العربية في ذلك الوقت (إش 21: 16). ويتنبأ عن زحف الأشوريين عليهم


*
هذا هو التاريخ يا كداب يا مدلس يا فاشل

اما ما اقتبسه العبيط صاحبك فعنوانه هو " 
**الديانات عند العرب قديمًا: "*


*فما ادعى انه يقرره الموسوعة الكتابية هو مجرد نقل لما يقولوه العرب وهو المطلوب ان يثبت *


*فكفا كدب وتدليس ونصب ودجل على القراء يا اتباع الدجال*




*د اثبتنا ان العرب العدنايين هى اسطورة لم تذكر فى كتابات المؤرخين ولا اشعار الجاهليين قبل الاسلام بل ادعاء ادعاه نسابين المسلمين فى القرن التانى الهجرى *


*شوفوا اى حد تانى تحاولوا تتدلسوه على الا انا*

*فانا لكم بالمرصاد وانتهى الموضوع وللابد فلم يعد فى جعبتكم المفلسة شيئا تقدموه سوى التدليس*

*السجلات الاشورية والبابلية حينما اشارت لقبائل قيدار اشارت لها على انهم رعاة اغنام يعيشون فى شمال العربية *

*كتاب mystic arabia*​*






**الدراسة اليهودية للكتاب المقدس " التناخ "
**The Jewish Study Bible: Jewish Publication Society Tanakh Translation*


*نفس الكلام السجلات الاشورية والبابلية اشار لقيدار انها قبائل فى شمال العربية*

*






فى كتاب 
Men on the Rocks: The Formation of Nabataean Petra
نفس الكلام مكان قبائل قيدار فى السجلات الاشورية فى القرن السابع قبل الميلاد 
شمال العربية
*
*






التاريخ فى السجلات الاشورية والبابلية
و 
apostle.paul

vs


جهلة المسلمين المدلسين


انا اكسب برضة 


يتبع ...*​


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*وانا قدام المسلمين والمسيحين جميعا

لو جبتلى فى السجلات الاشورية ان قيدار قدست ماء زمزم المعروفة الان فى مكة

انا هعتزل خالص ومش هتكلم تانى

اعيد تانى 

هاتلى نقش بابلى او اشورى قال ان قيدار قدست ماء زمزم فى مدينة تتدعى مكة 


هو انت يالا مفكر انك وقعت فى ايد هاوى دا انا هنفخك

*


> *اقول  : النقطة الاخيرة تم الرد عليها و خاصة في المشاركة الاخيرة و بينا كيف ان  قيدار و من كلامك و من اعتراف داذرة المعارف المسيحية سكنو مكة و من نسلهم  جاءت قريش *


*

طلعلى الكلام دا 

مش صفعتك على قفاك زى اخواتك بالظبط واثبت تدليسكم وانها مجرد ذكرت تقاليد العرب القديمة 

*


> *
> و كذلك الحال كما تقرر سابقا مع المديانيين فانهم اختلطو مع الاسماعيليين فجاز ان يطلق عليهم لفظا اسماعيليين *


*

وبكدا انت انهيت الموضوع تماماااااااااااااااااا ولم يعد مجال للتدليس 

فما اردنا ان نثبته قد اثبتناه

المديانيين اختلطوا بالاسماعليين فلم يعد هناك جنس اسمه اسماعيلى 

ابناء اسماعيل مختلطين بابناء القبائل العربية الاخرى فى شمال العربية

انتهت الاسطورة 

اعيش واعلمكم 

*


> *القارئ يرى و يشاهد ان القاذورات لا تخرج الا من لسانك العفن المستميت في الدفاع عن فكرة شاذة ميتة *


*

مانا عارف انها اسطورة ودمرتها 

قالها قبلى العرب اللى عمر ما حد فيهم نسب نفسه لاسماعيل ولا المسلمين اللى عمرهم ما نسبوا محمد لفوق عدنان

فلماذا الاصرار على النصب والتدليس يا حرامية الانساب من اليهود ؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*جدير بالذكر ان المكان المذكور فى التوارة " بئر سبع " هو مدينة تقع فى جنوب فلسطين *

من نفس دائرة المعارف

*وهى منطقة مليئة بالابار القديمة*

وقد شاهد بعض السيّاح في  خراباتها عدة آبار قديمة العهد جدًا، عمق البعض منها نحو خمسين قدمًا.  وبالقرب من هذه الآبار أحواض تملأ عند الحاجة فتستقي منها الغنم والبقر  والجمال. وهذا مما يدلنا على أن تلك الهضاب المجاورة للمدينة كانت مرعى  للمواشي.

*وهى عند الحد الجنوبى لكنعان *

ولما كانت هذه المدينة على الحد الجنوبي من أرض كنعان

وهى نفس المنطقة اللى ذكرتها التكوين بان تاهت فيها هاجر واسماعيل وظهر لها ملاك الله فابصرت فيها بئر ماء


هذة المنطقة التى تقع فى حدود كنعان هو ما يقولون المدلسين المسلمين نفسها بئر زمزم وميته الوسخة المسممة فى مكة بلا اى دليل 


لامتى هتفضلوا ترددوا تفاهاتكم واساطيركم اللى عراها التاريخ


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*متحاولش متحاولش متحاولش متحاولش

انا مينفعش معايا التدليس انا هنا لاصفعكم فقط

*


> *
> رمتني بدائها و انسلت
> 
> يبدو ان الجاهل اثبت جهله للناس فهو لا يعلم ان الخريطة تظهر منطقة الحجاز و التي يقع فيها حسب الخريطة ديدان و تيماء !!!!!
> ...


*

وانا مالى ان شاء الله تسميها منطقة سوسن

انا بتكلم عن اراضى العربية فى الشرق القريب لاسرائيل فى المنطة الواقعة من البحر الاحمر للفرات 

هل هذذة المنطقة يقع فى حدودها مكة ؟؟؟؟

هو انا كل ما اديك على قفاك تهرب من المصيبة بمصيبة اكتر

ددان وتيماء يقعوا ى شمال العربية

كل المناطق دى يا عرة الخلق تقع فى شال العربية

ددان وتيماء وقيدار ومديان 

تعالى اعبطك زى ما عملت فى اصحابك

ددان فى شمال العربية 

قاموس انكور

*
DEDANITE. An important commercial settlement located at one of the major oases in NW Arabia (Gen 10:7; Gen 25:3).http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn2 NW northwest (ern)

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref2David F. Graf, "Dedan (Place)" In , in _The Anchor Yale Bible Dictionary_, ed. David Noel Freedman (New York: Doubleday, 1996), 2:121.


*
ديدان فى الشمال الغربى للعربية " زى مانا وضحت "

تيماء فى العربية الشمالية حسب النصوص الاشورية

*Thus Assyrian texts written during the reign of Tiglath-Pileser III (744–727 BC) mention the exaction of tribute from eight northern Arabian cities and tribes including Tayma from which spice was exacted in tribute. *Subsequent Assyrian rules attempted to maintain this dominance of north Arabia*.http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftn1 http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/#_ftnref1Garth Bawden, "Painted Pottery of Tayma and Problems of Cultural Chronology in Northwest Arabia" In , in , vol. 24, _Midian, Moab and Edom: The History and Archaeology of Late Bronze and Iron Age Jordan and North-West Arabia_, ed. John F. A. Sawyer and David J. A. Clines, Journal for the study of the Old Testament Supplement Series (Sheffield: JSOT Press, 1983), 41.


 .

*
انا والتاريخ ضد جهلة المسلمين البصمجية 

وانا اتحداك اتحداااااااااااااك اتحداااااااااااااااااااااك

تترجم الكلام دا

*





*قبيلة نبايوت عاشوا فين

فى شرق فلسطين وكل الصحراء السورية الى الفرات

دا بيذكرنا بايه يا بغل ؟؟؟

بوصف يوسفيوس لاماكن استقرار ابناء اسماعيل ونصوص اخرى موازية فى كتاب اليوبيل

يبقى اليهود لما كانوا بيتكلموا عن العرب والاسماعليين كانوا بيتكلموا عن القبائل دى

واثبتلك حسب الخرائط ان دى وصف العربية المقصود بها فى وصف اليهود

شمال العربية

فى اركولوجيا الكتاب دى بتتسمى حسب الجرغافيين القدامى العربية بترا " الجزء الشمالى من العربية "
*



*الجغرافيين و apostle.paul 

vs

جهلة المسلمين 

انا اكسب للمرة السادسة





*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*



فالخلاصة  : كيف تقول ان مساكن العرب في الكتابات الربانية هي اقصى شمال الجزيرة عند  منطقة ديدان جنوب فلسطين و المعلوم جغرافيا ان هذه جزء من منطقة الحجاز  الممتدة بمحاذاة البحر الاحمر على غرب الجزيرة العربية و ليس شمالها !!!

أنقر للتوسيع...


هو انا اللى قولت دا يوسفيوس وكتاب اليوبيل ذكروا انهم سكنوا من البحر الاحمر للفرات 

تقولى ايه علاقة المكان دا جغرافيا بمكة

متحلمش تسد معايا 

غيرك كان اشطر




حبيبي الجهل موجود و متاصل فيك فانت مفطوم و متربي على الجهل 

أنقر للتوسيع...


هو انت شايفنى مسلم




لان الخريطة امامك و مع هذا فانت جاهل 

أنقر للتوسيع...


ايوة ما هى بينتلك الاراضى الشرقية والجنوبية لارض اسرائيل اللى المقصود بهم العرب فى الكتابات الربانية

ودى حسب تقسيم الجغرافيين بتتسمى العربية بترا الجزء الشمالى من العربية

وفى النهاية دخل متسول ينتقذ جاهل فاخذ ما فيه النصيب وخرج من الموضوع قفاه يقمر عيش 

مكنتش خليتك محترم بدل ما تتحط على مقصلة العلم انت كمان  

انسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسى 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

> *انت هنا تصحح كلام الاخ فهذا يعني ان هناك من اليهود من اخذ هذا الراي و ليس شخصا واحدا فقط*



هو كل المسلمين راضعين من نفس الجاموسة الهبلة

انا رديت عليك بالتفصيل الممل 

انا مش قولتلك ان المدراشات كانت بتعرف شخصية بخشصية اخرى لو وجد تشابهات بينهم واديتك امثلة







قولتلك اعتبر ان قطورة هى نفسها هاجر تفضلا منى

هل اسماعيل هو نفسه مديان

هل احنا بنتكلم عن اولاد هاجر ام عن " اسماعيل " تحديدا

شوف يا بغل انت كاتب ايه بنفسك



> The Targums of Jonathan and Jerusalem say she is the same with Hagar, and so, Jarchi; but this is rejected by Aben Ezra, since mention is made of Abraham's concubines, Genesis 25:6;  whereas it does not appear he ever had any other than Hagar and  Keturah, and therefore could not be the same; and besides, the children  of Hagar and Keturah are in this chapter reckoned as distinct
> 
> Gill's exposition of the entire bible



*العدد السادس من نفس الاصحاح بيذكر اولاد ابراهيم من السوارى " هاجر وقطورة " 

والاماكن اللى سكنها اولاد قطورة غير الاماكن اللى سكنها ابناء اسماعيل

يعنى انت بنفسك بتدمر نفسك

**  ودا اللى قاله قاموس جينسوس بيقول هى خادمة فى عائلة ابراهيم كما كانت هاجر ولكن ليس هى نفسها هاجر كما قالت الترجومات لان العدد السادس بيتكلم عن سوارى 
(Gesenius); probably a servant in the family, as Hagar had been, though not Hagar herself (Targums), whom Abraham had recalled after Sarah’s death (Lyra), since ver. 6 speaks of concubines.[1]​  لو هاجر هى نفسها قطورة كان هتكون زوجات ابراهيم من الجوارى واحدة بس الكتاب قال اولدا ابراهيم من السوارى " مش واحدة "


يلا يا كتموتو قولى هل ابناء قطورة هم انفسهم اسماعيل ؟؟


اللى يفدنا الموضوع دا من اساسه ؟؟؟


[1]The Pulpit Commentary: Genesis, ed. H. D. M. Spence-Jones (Bellingham, WA: Logos Research Systems, Inc., 2004), 313.​ 

*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*



اقول : فعلا جويهل

اقول له ينتسبون له من جهة الام و على هذا يجوز ان يطلق عليهم اسماعليين لفظا فيرد بهذا الشكل 

مو راضي يفهم !!!!!

اختلطو بالقباذل المحيطة كيف فسرتها بشمال الجزيرة !!!!

أنقر للتوسيع...


اقول له ؟؟؟؟؟

وانت مين انت علشان تقولى

مفكر نفسك مؤرخ

ولا انت ابن اخت قيدار وجاى تقولنا 

جهه الام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

جتك ستين نيلة عليك وعلى خلفتك

ام ايه يلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو التاريخ بيقول القرف والسفالة العلمية دى

يعنى فى حد قال ان لما يجى الاسماعليين يتجوزوا من المديانيين

لازم يكون الدكر اسماعيلى والنتاية من مديان

انتوا ايه كمية القرف والجهل والعفانة اللى بتبظ منكوا دى




الاحمق لا يعرف ما يكتب يعارض نفسه مرتين في نفس المشاركة :تعالى اعبطك زى ما عملت فى اصحابك

ددان فى شمال العربية 

قاموس انكور


DEDANITE. An important commercial settlement located at one of the major oases in NW Arabia (Gen 10:7; Gen 25:3). NW northwest (ern)

David F. Graf, "Dedan (Place)" In , in The Anchor Yale Bible Dictionary, ed. David Noel Freedman (New York: Doubleday, 1996), 2:121.



ديدان فى الشمال الغربى للعربية " زى مانا وضحت "


اقول : استقر على كلام شمال و لا شمال غرب !!!! 

أنقر للتوسيع...


انت فاشل يلا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

هو منطقة الشمال دى مش ليها شرق وغرب وحدود شمالية وجنوبية

منطقة الشمال العربى دى سماها الجغرافيين القدامى العربية بترا ودى المقصود بهاالعربية فى كتابات اليهود زى ما اثبت

ليها جزء غربى وجزء شرقى وحدودها الشمالية جنوب يهوذا 

هو فيه تعارض يا بغل بين شمال العربية وشمالها الغربى 

يعنى لو قولت ان العريش شمال مصر بيتعارض لما اقول انها فى شمالها الشرقى ؟؟؟؟

ما هى البغال والعقليات المعفنة التى نخاطبها

هل لديك مزيد من القاذورات لكى ادمرها لك وتلحق بزمايلك فى المزبلة اللى وضع الكل بيها بالعلم فقط 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*



ذابو في القبائل العربية التي تحيط بهم 

ذابو في القبائل العربية التي تحيط بهم 

ذابو في القبائل العربية التي تحيط بهم 

يعني كانو يتنقلون بحثا عن الماء ثم اختلطو مع بقية القبائل العربية المحيطة بهم

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااهل قيدار وجدت فى الشمال واختلطوا ببقية القبائل المحيطة بهههههههههههههههههمم

بهههههههههههههههههههههههههم

بههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههم

مبتعرفوش تقروا يا بهايم عربى

محيطة بههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههم

يعنى جنب قيدار فى شمال العربية كان فى قبائل تانية زى المديانيين اختلطوا بيهم واتجوزوا ببعض


فهمت ولالا يا اغبى امة اخرجت للناس





اما قولك انه لا يوجد شعر جاهلي يذكر عدنان فهذا خطا نوعا ما لانه ورد اسمه  في بيت للبيد بن ربيعة و عباس بن مرداس السلمي و مع انهما ادركا الاسلام و  من المؤلفة قلوبهم فانهما ايضا ادركا الجاهلية وذكرا البيتين في الجاهلية :


أنقر للتوسيع...


مهو دا اللى قاله جواد على يا جاهل 

ان مفيش حد من اشعار الجاهلية ذكر عدنان 

لو كان عدنان بالشهرة دى وسط العرب كان هنلاقى ذكره بكثافة فى اشعار الجاهلية والمؤرخين

لكن لم نجد له ذكر الا ى شعر لبيد

انتهى الموضوع للابد


كفا عته وتخلف وسذاجة 


وشرف امك لو قعدت من هنا لعشر ايام قدام تبظ تخلف وراك وراك لغاية ما تسلم الراية زى اصحابك


*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*



يقول :
تيماء فى العربية الشمالية حسب النصوص الاشورية.

اقول : يا جويهل انا اتكلم معك في سياق الكتابات الربانية على كلامك و لا نسيت :

هذا كلامك يا جويهل (بص معايا لاراضى شرق وجنوب اسرائيل " مكان العرب المقصود بهم فى الكتابات الربانية "

أنقر للتوسيع...


يا فاشل يا ابن الفاشل انت مش كنت معترض على الخريطة وبتقول ان فيها تيماء 

واثبتلك ان تيماء دى اصلا تخضع لمنطقة شمال العربية

فلما الاعتراض الان بعد ان اثبت ان اصلك قرد ؟؟؟؟




اقول : انظرو للجويهل هو يتكلم عن قبيلة نابت بن اسماعيل عليه السلام التي عاشت في الصحراء السورية شرق فلسطين 
و لكن النص ايضا يقول ان الباقي سكنو جنوب فلسطين يعني في الحجاز و هذا بيت  القصيد و النص ايضا يثبن ان حسب الكتابابت الربانية فان شمال الجزيرة  العربية هي صحراء سوريا و ليس المنطقة الشمالية للحجاز مما يعكس نظرة  جغرافية اكبر للجزيرة العربية في نظر اليهود 
فلم تشرق و تغرب يا جويهل و النص امامك :


أنقر للتوسيع...


بص انت حاجة من اتنين

ياما انت سعودى جاى من ارض المتخلفين بتاعت محمد 

ياما انت مصرى السلفية لحست دماخك

يا عرة البشر

يوسفيوس ذكر مكان استقرار الاسماعليين فين ؟

من البحر الاحمر للفرات 

دى يا بغل منطقة بتقع فين

فى العربية بترا " شمال العربية "

شمال العربية دى حدودها بتبدا من اول الحدود الجنوبية لفلسطين 

ألصحراء السورية syrian desert يا بغل

بتسمى اصلا الصحراء السورية العربية Syro-Arabian Desert  فهى بتغطى اجزاء من سوريا والعراق والاردن وشمال شبه الجزيرة 

يعنى يا بغل احنا بنتكلم عن منطقة العربية بترا اللى بتقع فى شمال الجزيرة وممتدة الى الفرات مع بادية الشام


اخرسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسوا بقوا وروحوا ادرسوا الاول جتكم القرف ناس تجيب الضغط
*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*



اقول : يا بغل يا جويهل انا لا اتكلم عن اسماعيل عليه السلام انا اتكلم عن قطورة و هاجر 

أنقر للتوسيع...


وانت بتتكلم ليه يا بغل فى موضوع ميخصناش

احنا بنتكلم عن نسب محمد لاسماعيل 

هل مديان ابن قطورة هو نفسه اسماعيل ابن هاجر علشان نبحث فى هل اجر هى نفسها قطورة ولالا

احنا مش بنتكلم عن الام احنا بنتكلم تحديدا عن اسماعيل مش ابناء هاجر

جهله وفشلة ومفلسين


*


> *
> اقول : يا مريض انا لا اتكلم عن ابناء اسماعيل عليه السلام حينما تكلمت عن قطورة
> 
> كل الذي قلته يا جويهل ان هناك رايا يهوديا اخرا *


*
ميفدكش فى حاجة اصلا دا مجرد ملو سطور بعد فشلكوا فى الاجابة عن الموضوع الاصلى

*


> *اعوذ بالله من الجهل القابع فيك *


*

اة بالامارة سايق منتدى بالكامل قدامى ومحدش فيه عارف يجاوبنى على سؤال 

منظركم بقة عررررررررررررررررررررررررررررة وزبالة 


*


> *قلت لك يا جاهل انك لا تفهم و معي حق
> 
> انا اتكلم معك في سياق الكتابات الربانية لان مصطلح الجزيرة العربية عندها هو اوسع من ما هو مستخدم الان
> 
> فالجغرافيون لا يعتبرون شرق فلسطين جزء من الحزيرة العربية و لا صحراء سوريا بينما في الكتابات الربانية نلاحظ هذا *


*

يا عزيزى المتخلف الصغير 

الصحراء السورية تتجه للشمال نحو مملكة اسرائيل 

يعنى انت بكلامك خليت الموقع اللى بيتحدثوا عنه بعيد كل البعيد عن مواقع ظهور نبى قريش المسمى محمد

فى كتاب بيتكلم عن فلطسطين القديمة بيقول نفس اللى احنا بنقوله بالحرف


من البحر الاحمر للنيل حسب كلام يوسفيوس 

يساوى ايه يا جهله

ان موفع حويلة هو الجزء الشمال الشرقى للعربييييييييييييييييييية بالقرب من اشور

*






*يعنى الاسماعليين من شور لحويلة

بتساوى من البحر الاحمر للفرات

يعنى شور بتقع قرب مصر

وحويلة فى الشمال الشرقى للعربية باتجاه اشور

هنعيد تانى يا شوية جهله ولا هتفهموا 

ودا بيؤيده سجلات اشور اللى وضعت ابناء اسماعيل فين

فى شمااااااااااااال العربية 

ومش كل شمال العربية

فقط الجزء الجنوبى لحدود اسرائيل 


*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*




باختصار لا اجابة عنده مجرد سفالة 

أنقر للتوسيع...


لما تجيب دليل على وساختك ابقى اجاوب عليه

ولا مفكر نفسك انك ليك قيمة علشان تهذى بكلام معفن وتقولى اجاوب عليه

اجاوب عليك ايه يا حشرة




اقول : هو دا بيت القصيد يا جويهل 

لا تجي تعمم و بعد الكوبي بيست تحدد 

أنقر للتوسيع...


شوفت منظرك بقة عرة ازاى 

ومعرفت تجاوب بعد لما اتهتم اسيادك بالتدليس





اقول : شوووووووفووووو البهيييييم الجباااان كمل الكلام يا جويهل و لا تقتطع :

أنقر للتوسيع...


اتحداك يا معتوه

تكتبلنا من نفس القاموس اين تقطن قيدار 

علشان نعرف هما ساكنين فين




فبلاش سفسطة و سفالة 

أنقر للتوسيع...


محدش سافل اكتر من تربية الشوارع اللى انت بتقدسه اللى كان بيسب العرب بقضيب الاب

تربية مومسات




اقول : يا سفيه يا جويهل لاننا نتكلم في اطار الكتابات الربانية يا جاهل


أنقر للتوسيع...


لو بتعرف تقرا يا طلخ مكتوب فوق اراضى الجنوب والشرق لاسرائيل

ومذكور فيها اماكن فى العربية


دى المنطقة المقصود بها يا بغل 


اعيش واغتصبكم 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*اقرا كدا يا لطخ


*
ما نستطيع أن  	نستخلصه هو أنهم عاشوا في الصحراء السورية التي تمتد شرقي  	إسرائيل وإلى حد ما  	إلى جنوبها، في القسم الجنوبي مما يسمى الآن "شرق الأردن"، ويبدو أنهم ذابوا في  	القبائل العربية التي كانت تحيط بهم


اقرا كدا يا سعودى يا لطخ

سكنوا فين

من شرق اسرائيل لجنوبها

وذابوا بمين

بالقبائل المحيطة بهم



اتحداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك يا سعودى يا متخلف يا وثنى

انك تجبلى كلمة تقول انهم اختلطوا بقبائل مكة 

كلمة واحدة


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

يالهوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووى





> *
> من البحر الاحمر للفرات
> 
> دى يا بغل منطقة بتقع فين
> ...


*
يا غبى يا ابن الغبى العربية بترا مقاطعة صغيرة شمال البحر الاحمر بين مصر وفلسطين البحر الاحمر الجزء الشمالى منه بيمثل حدودها الشرقية*

من كتاب جغرافية الكرة الارضية






حدود شمال العربية يا جاهل فى الغرب هو الجزء الشمالى من شواطئ البحر الاحمر




غبى 

غبى

غبى 

غبىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*هو انت مفكر انك لما تروح تنسخ مشاركات قديمة وتنسخها دا معناه انك بترد على

سبق وتم هتك عرض صاحبك بالتفصيل فى مكان حويلة وشور ولم يرد على حرف واحد فيها


المصيبة مش فى ان المسلمين جهله دا شئ اصبح يقين بالنسبالى

المشكلة ان واحد بالمستوى دا واخد لقب " محاور " فى منتداهم

يعنى من لمفترض يكون دارس

بس واضح ان العرب افلسوا فى ان يجدوا محاورين فصدروا اطفال جاهلة للحوارات 



*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*



اغبى امة و اغبى تاريخ و اجهلها حالة ياسة قابعين تحت خط الفقر العلمي 

كل يوم ذبح و سلخ هههههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


المسيحين قابعين تحت خط الجهل

تحت خط الجهل ياللى بتروحوا تنضفوا ادباركم بتلات حجرات يا عالم منتنة

الجهاز اللى انت قاعد عليه والنت دا حصيلة انتاج مين

مسلمين يا ابن الوثنين ولا بلاد مسيحية ؟؟؟؟؟

انتوا مش بتروحوا يا شحاتين يا جربانين يا عرة الامم يا عالة على البشر لروسيا وامريكا واوروبا تستجدوا معونات واسلحة علشان تقتلوا فى بعض

خط الجهل

اللى بيبحثوا عن اسم اله قريش فى ادبار الفراخ بيتكلموا عن الجهل




اقول : هههههه كالعادة لسة بيلف و يدور 

أنقر للتوسيع...


اعادة الكلام دليل على ضعفك وانك شخص بغل لا تقوى على الحوار

اذكر مكان قيدار فى دائرة المعارف 

هل تستطيع ان تكتبها

اكتبها موقعها لنعرف ما هى القبائل المحيطة بها

لانك كداب مش هتعمل كدا ويكفينى انى اعرفك انك كداب بينك وبين نفسك




اقرا كدا يا لطخ



ما نستطيع أن  	نستخلصه هو أنهم عاشوا في الصحراء السورية التي تمتد شرقي  	إسرائيل وإلى حد ما  	إلى جنوبها، في القسم الجنوبي مما يسمى الآن "شرق الأردن"، ويبدو أنهم ذابوا في  	القبائل العربية التي كانت تحيط بهم


اقرا كدا يا سعودى يا لطخ

سكنوا فين

من شرق اسرائيل لجنوبها

وذابوا بمين

بالقبائل المحيطة بهم



اتحداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اك يا سعودى يا متخلف يا وثنى

انك تجبلى كلمة تقول انهم اختلطوا بقبائل مكة 

كلمة واحدة




وادى شخص كداب ومدلس بيدلس على كلام الموسوعات 


ماهى موقع قيدار المذكور فى دائرة المعارف ؟؟؟؟؟؟

شرق اسرائيل لجنوبها

وما هى القبائل المحيطة بها 

كما قولنا هى القبائل العربية القاطنة فى شمال العربية


يا مدلس يا جاهل 

الحق مش بالتدليس الحق بيقدم بالعلم

*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*بمجرد الانتهاء من كل من يحاول التصدى للحقيقة بالتدليس

سيتم تجميع كافة المعلومات اللى وردت فى الموضوع فى كتاب pfd واحد لاريكم كم ان المسلم فاشل لا يقوى على الحوار واريكم كم التدليس والكذب والجهل اللى مارسوه على عقولكم يا مساكين
*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

> *مش راضي يفهم !!!!
> 
> ايش دخل بترا العربية بالكتابات الربانية
> 
> ...



*انت اول انسان اشوفه يصل فيه الغباء الى حد المرض 

فانت فعلا مريض بالغباء

هو انت الغباء دا وراثة فى العيلة عندكوا ولا انتوا اصلا مصاب بتاخر عقلى وابوك سايبك تلعب على النت وبتطلع عنين اهلنا احنا

يا جماعة فى عيل هنا متخلف عقلى يرتدى جلباية قصيرة وليه دقن منتنة واحول العينين سهى ابوه ودخل على النت يلعب

من يجده من فضلكم يسلمه لاقرب قسم


بص يا كتموتو بص يا بطة بصى يا حلوة انتى

اليهود الكفرة دول احافد القردة والخنازير فى كتاباهم سواء القانونية او التفسيرات ذكروا العرب

كويس ؟؟؟؟؟؟

كويس

العرب المقصودين فى كتاباتهم دول القبائل اللى بتقطن جنوب يهوذا "جيرانهم "

كويس ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كويس


الجغرافيين الكفرة ولاد الكفرة مقسمين العربية لتلات اجزاء منها العربية بترا

ام العربية بترا دى بتقع فى ام انى جزء

فى الجزء الشمالى من العربية من جنوب يهوذا شمالا ويحدها من الغرب مصر ومن الشرق فلسطين 

دين ام الحتة دى اللى مساها الجغرافيين العربية بترا بيسكنها دينها ناس بيتمسوا " عرب " 

العرب الى ساكنين فى ام الحتة دى هما المقصودين فى الكتابات اليهودية 


دين ام الغباء الاسلامى دا مش هنخلص منه

*




​


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*



كلامو ككله تكرار لا فائدة و لا يزال التحدي قائما :

أنقر للتوسيع...


نفسى افهم تحدى ايه يا عزيزى المعاق ذهنيا

موسوعة بتقولك قيدار سكنت من دين ام شرق اسرائيل وجنوبها 

ذابوا مع القبائل المحيطة بيهم فى ام المنطقة دى

يبقى ام قيدار اختلطوا بقبائل مين ؟؟؟؟؟

اللى موجودين فى شرق وجنوب فلسطين

مش دا اللى مكتوب فى ام الموسوعة

يختلف ايه عن اللى احنا قولنااااااااااااااااااااااه؟


وسالتك سؤالين

1- فى نصوص اشورية او بابلية بتقول ان قيدار قدست ماء زمزم المعفنة الموجودة فى مكة ؟؟؟؟؟


لا


2- فى حرف واحد فى التاريخ بيقول ان قيدار سكنوا فى مكة ؟؟


لا

يبقى التحدى لايه

مش انا سكيتك على قفاك وقولتلك عنوان الجزء دا اديان العرب قديما

دا كلامكوا انتوا المطلوب ان يتم اثباته 

ان فى عرب اسمهم عدنانيين ينتسبوا لاسماعيل

فييييييييييييييييييين الدليل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


> *كلامه  الاخير كله سفالة ووساخة وانا اعتذر شخصيا للاخوة الذين تم شتمهم بسببي  فهذا النجس متربي تربية زرائب اصيلة من معلمه بولس ، اخلاق كنيسة بامتياز *


*

الكنيسة مبتعملش المسيحين اللى تسمعه يتعى بعزاء الجاهلية تقوله روح مصمص بتاع ابوك

دى اللى قاله محمد مش الكنيسة 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*احياة الغالية مش هسيبك انا قاعدلك 

كل ما هتكتب هفضحكوا اكتر 

نفس عدد الزوار فى منتداك هما نفس عدد الزوار فى منتدانا يعنى هيتابعوا الفرق بينا وبينكوا وهتبان حقيقة جهلكوا قدام الكل

انا عايزك تتطلع كل الجهالات وانا لكم بالرصاد
*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*كدا الموضوع انتهى 

ايام وستكتب كافة المرجع فى كتاب pdf بلغة فصحى وترتيب وسيوضع على المنتدى للباحث العربى يرجع اليه فى اى وقت يريده

معدش فى حاجة تانية تتقال  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*الموضوع انتهى يا طفلى وللابد


*


> *وسالتك سؤالين
> 
> 1- فى نصوص اشورية او بابلية بتقول ان قيدار قدست ماء زمزم المعفنة الموجودة فى مكة ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...


*

فقيدار سكن جنوب فلسطين واختلطت بالقبائل المحيطة بها

وقد اثبتناه تاريخيا 

وهذا ينسف الاكذوبة الاسلامية من جهتين

1- البعد الجغرافى عن مكان ظهور محمد باميال 

2- ان جنس اسماعيل اختلطوا باجناس اخرى فاصبح لا سبيل لمعرفة من هم اسماعيلى ومن م غير اسماعيلى


ومازلت منتظر دليلك على كدبك الوقح بان الاسماعليين الذكور تزوجوا من بنات مديان فان لم تثبت هذة القاذورات التاريخية فانت كذاب وانت بالفعل هكذا 



*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*



			الدليل اعطيناك هو و تجاهلته و اتينا لك بكلام قواميس الكتاب المقدس و كلام التقليد الرابياني فرفضته و ليست هذه مشكلتنا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


الدليل الربانى صفعكم ووضع ابناء اسماعيل فى منقطة جغرافية ابعد ما يكون عن التدليس الاسلامى فى مكة كما اثبتنا بنصوص اليوبيل ويوسفيوس من البحر الاحمر للفرات او بتعبير اخر من شور لحويلة فى شمال العربية ولم ترد

التاريخ قال عن قبائل قيدار ونبايوت حسبما ورد فى السجلات الاشورية والبابلية وضعت ابناء اسماعيل  جنوب يهوذا

التاريخ يقول ان مكة الوثنية لم تعرف ولم تذكر فى كتابات مؤرخين الا فى القرنين السابقيين للميلاد

التاريخ يقول ان الاسماعليين اختلطوا بالقبائل الاخرى الموجودة شمال العربية بالتالى لا يمكن التفريق بين ابناء اسماعيل وابناء القبائل الاخرى فهو ذابوا واختلطوا بباقى القبائل

التاريخ يقول ان لا يوجد شئ اسمه عرب عدنانيين فى الجاهلية ولم يذكر فى كتابات المؤرخين او الشعراء الجاهليين فهو ابتداع تم بواسطة نسابين العرب فى اواخر القرن التانى الهجرى

التاريخ يقول ان العرب والمسلمين لم ينسبوا انفسهم لاكثر من شخص اسمه عدنان واعتبروا ما فوقه تخرس وكذب نسابين

التاريخ بيقول ان الانساب تنتهى عند شخصين جهلة وكدابين زى ابن اسحاق وابن الكلبى اللى اختلقوا اسماء عبرانية سمعوها من اليهود ولفقوا نسب رسولهم 

التاريخ بيقول ان هناك شخصين يفصل بينهم 2500 سنة لا يوجد شبه دليل يخضع للمعايير سواء التاريخية او الجغرافية يمكنا به ان نتاكد من ان ذلك الهاشمى القرشى يرجع فى نسبه لابن ابراهيم اسماعيل سوى " نصب النسابين "

هذا هو الحق شاء من شاء وابى من ابى *


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

> *(( انت مدلس اين قال الموقع ان كون قريش من اسماعيل عليه السلام هي من التقاليد القديمة يا جويهل*



انت لسه بتكابر ما خلاص شطبنا روح شوفلك حاجة مفيدة اعملها

افتح الموقع يا صايع

مانت ذكرته مكتوب تحت عنوان ايه

*(و)  	الديانات عند العرب قديمًا:*

*(1)  	الوثنية:*​
​

شايفها يا اعمى القلب والبصر

تاريخ العرب المسجل فى النقوش ورد تحت هذا البند

(ج) تاريخ بلاد العرب وحضاراتها​
واعد عليك السؤال وعلى كل امتك الكدابين المدلسين

هل قالت النقوش البابلية بان قبائل قيدار ونبايوت لها اثر فى مكة ؟؟؟

هل قالت نقوش بابل واشور بان قيدار عبدو ماء زمزم المنتن الموجود فى مكة ؟؟؟

فكل هذة التقاليد وردت فى اخبار العرب وفقط فقط فقط فقط

وتانى نعيد تدليسك 

ان كل دا ذكر تحت بند اسمه

الديانات عند العرب قديمًا​
فسمى معتقدات العرب " تاريخ "

فالى متى يظل هؤلاء المغيبين فى جهلهم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


​


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

> *و  مسالة البعد الجغرافي وضحناه و بينا جهلك ، عرفناك ما هي شور و ما هي  حويلة ، و كفاية ان يوسيفيس ذكر انها بين الفرات و البحر الاحمر *


*انت اللى هتعرفنى يا ابو شخة ؟؟؟؟؟

احنا بقالنا 4 شهور بنفحت فيكوا وبعدين يجى ابو شخة اللى مشوفتوش يقولى عرفناك

راجع الموضوع يا جاهل يا ابن الجاهل جايب فيه اقوال يوسفيوس ومؤرخى اليونانى وسجلات اشور والبابليين عن حدود الاسماعليين 

اسرح بقة يا فاشل

هو مكة بين البحر الاحمر والفرات

صوتى يا انشراح على دماخ ولاد عايشة اللى راح

*


> *و الكلام هنا من الكتابات الربانية اما اشورية و بابلية فلا علاقة لها بما يكتبه احبار اليهود*


*

ما خلاص يا كتموتو شطبنا وقولنا العرب المقصود بهم اى قبيلة عربية سكنت جنوب يهوذا ومنهم المديانيين دعيوا عرب واسماعليين 


النقطة الاخيرة يظهر فيها عته السعودى ابو جلبانة ودقن منتنة الى اقصى حد

*


> *بدون لف ، دوران عندك اجابة و لا لا
> *


*

يا ابو الكباتن السؤال موجه ليك مش لى 

يعنى ما هو مطلوب اثباته يقع على عاتقك

انا معنديش اسئلة اجاوبها

فانا لم ادعى ان رسول قريش من نسل اسماعيل بل هو ادعاء اسلامى

فهل وصل بكم السذاجة الى انك تسال اللى بيسالك على اجابة على السؤال اللى المفروض انت تجاوب عليه
*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 يونيو 2015)

*المصيبة ان الواد الاهبل دا اسمه محااااااااااااور فى منتدياتهم 

يا نهار مطين بطين

دا محاور ؟؟؟

امال مستوى الاعضاء العاديين ايه لما دا المفروض قائم على الحوارات ؟؟؟؟

مستويات منتدياتهم بيروح من سئ لاسوأ لاسوأ لاسوأ لاسوأ وصلوا لمرحلة انعدام انتاج اى مواضيع او دراسات اكاديمية محترمة الى مرحلة فشل ذريع فى الحوارات وتصدير جهله معاقة بيفضحوا جهلهم 

انتوا سائرين فى مرحلة اضمحلال وانعدام كامل لا دراسات ولا حوارات 

الحقوا نفسكوا ... طوروا نفسكم علشان المنظر مش ولابد 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يونيو 2015)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

المسلمين هيفرقعوا 

جالهم شلل رعاش خلاص

بعد لما دمرنالهم الاساطير العبيطة بتاعتهم 

مشاركات كوميدية .... بعد انهينا بالتاريخ مهزلة نسب الوثنى محمد لاسماعيل

تباع معايا مسخرة السنين  
*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يونيو 2015)

*الكتموتو الاول الذى لم ينال مسلم طيلة تاريخ المنتديات الاسلامية خوازيق كمثل الذى نالها هذا الطفل

*


> *نص كتابك المقدس الذي يعتمده الإسبان الأرثوذكس يقول :
> هاجر عليها السلام هي ذاتها وعينها قطورة !
> هاجر عليها السلام - اللي هي نفسها قطورة  - نعرف أسماء أبناءها جميعهم !
> شرح الواضحات من المفضحات !*


*

ونت مكسوفة ليه يا بيضة تتطلعلى النص فى الكتاب المقدس اللى بيقول ان قطورة هى هاجر

مكسوفة ليه يا جاهلة 

يلا اثبتلى مرة انك راجل وطلعلى نص بيقول ان هاجر هى قطورة 

*


> *هي عبارة " الكل يؤخذ منه ويرد " لها إستعمال واحد ووحيد ؟؟
> هل عبارة " الكل يؤخذ منه ويرد "بترتبط حصرا  بالحديث عما ورد في الفقه الإسلامي ؟؟
> 
> طبعا لا !
> ...


*

على قضيب ابوك وتمسكه وتنزل تمصمص فيه " من اقوال خير الخلق "

شوفت يا ابو شخة انك اخرك لما فضحك جواد على 

قلبت وقولت مليش دعوة بكلام جواد على

لانه بالمفتشر اثبت ان انساب العرب اساطير واكاذيب ملهاش سند تاريخى

يلا روح مصمص 

*


> *مادام كله إختلط ببعض زي ما بنشوف ،
> عرفت منين و إزاي إن معبودك يعود نسبه لداود النبي عليه السلام ؟؟؟*


*
لانه من سبط يهوذا يا عبيط اخواتك سبط ملكنا داود ملك اسرائيل يا جرابيع العرب

ففى نسله بوعز هو من اولاد سلمون اللى بالتبعية هو من اولاد يهوذا ابناء يعقوب 


لكن تقدر تقولى يا ابو شخة ايه السبيل التاريخى للتفريق بين ابناء مديان و ابناء اسماعيل ؟؟؟

لو دكر رد

*


> *
> رغم هذا الإختلاط والتمازج  فقد بقي إبراهيم النبي عليه السلام الجد الأكبر لجميع هؤلاء *


*

كويس ابراهيم هو الاساس

بس نسى ابو شخة اننا بنتكلم عن اسماعيل بعينه مش نسل ابراهيم 

يعنى ادعاء المسلمين ان محمد يرجع لاسماعيل وليس اى ابن من ابناء ابراهيم

وها هو التاريخ يصفعك على قفاكم ويقول ان ابناء اسماعيل اختلطوا بباقى القبائل العربية المحيطة بهم

وانتهت الاسطورة

*


> *و هذه حقيقة لم ولن تستطيع إنكارها لا أنت ولا فريق اللاّهوت الدّفاعي الذي يقف وراك !*


*

فعلا هى حقيقة لا يقدر التاريخ ان ينكرها

ان ابناء اسماعيل اختلطوا بالقبائل العربية الاخرى

البقية فى حياتك فى الاسطورة الاسلامية

*


> *و العدنانيين ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> قفزت ليه على هذه الشريحة  من العرب ؟؟؟*


*

مين العدنانيين دول ؟؟؟

محدش يعرف عنهم حاجة فى التاريخ دا ابتداع اسلامى

*


> *هي فين عبارة "  يقول العرب  " أو "  نقلا عن العرب " في السطرين أعلاه ؟؟
> شغل الحواة بتاعك لم ولن ينفع معي !*


*

وانا مالى انك بصمجى وبتدلس وهو بيقولك العربية فى اديان العرب الوثنية 

يعنى انت بتنقل فكر العرب الوثنين وتقولى دا تاريخ

مش كدا كخة

*


> *كتاب الأساتير يقول : أبناء نبايوت عاشوا في مكة !
> أفكرك ؟؟*


*
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

بص يا ابو شخة متفضحكش نفسك اكتر من كدا دا انت اتفشخت فى كتاب اساتير اسكت متفضحش نفسك تانى 

كتاب اساتير بيقول على فكرة نفس اللى قولناه انهم سكنوا من البحر الاحمر للفرات

هديك عشة جنيه لو حطتلى مكة فى المكان دا

*


> *يوسفيوس وصف استقرار أبناء اسماعيل كالتالي :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

يلا يا كتموتو نص كلام يوسفيوس بسرعة 

ولو مطلعتوش هفضل اذلك يا مذلول كل مشاركة

*


> *عندي التلمود البابلي بحاله ،
> ينفع ؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> ...


*

التلمود يا ابو شخة بيقول ان قيدار عبدت الماء

لو طلعلتى كلمة زمزم فى التلمود يا ابو شخة تبقى راجل وانا عيل

بس انت بشخة متعرفش تتطلع كلمة زمزم من التلمود

يتبع للضحك على معاتيه المسلمين

*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 يونيو 2015)

> يعني الناس دي  و المسوقة بالروح القدس بتكذب ؟؟


*
ابن ال م ر ة هيص خالص بيقولك على القاموس كتبه اناس مسوقين بالروح القدس

ابن العبيطة دماخه لسعت

وياريت جايب كلام موسوعى بيقول ان قيدار سكنت مكة

بيقولك التقلدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

التقلدييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

التقلديييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

يا ابن ال م ر ة يا اعور جعلوا محمد من سلالة قيدار

واحنا بنسال يا ابن العبيطة عن الدليل التاريخى الذى جعل محمد من نسل قيدار كما قال التقلديين

*


> *هل من حديث ثابت صحيح ، يقول فيه رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم أنا لستُ من نسل إسماعيل ؟؟؟ *


* 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


تكرار العته والتخلف دليل على انكوا شوية عيال مفلسة 

هو مش من نسبه اصلا وعليك انت ان تثبت انه من نسله

فما هو المطلوب اثبات ادعاءات المسلمين

ان تثبت اجعائك وليس ان تنفى ادعاء لم يثبت

لو محمد من نسل اسماعيل 

يبقى انا من نسل حتشبسوت 

نفس المنطق

عندك نص واحد قاله سيدك apostle.paul انه مش من نسل حتشبسوت


ناولونى الشبشب بسرعة العيال دى عايزة تفوق من المخدرات اللى بتشربها 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2015)

*فضيحة مصرى ثائر 

ودول عايز المسلمين والمسيحين يبرزوها ويفكروا  الكداب المدلس  اللى ادعى انه سالنى وانا هربت منه ومازلت موجه لى كلامه 

امتى انت سالتنى وانا هربت يا كداب يا ابن الكداب

ومش هتعرف تثبت يا نصاب لانك طفل معاق 

الواد مفكرنا بهايم زى امته الجهلة 

دا الموقع اللى اقتبس منه

من نفس الموقع يا جاهل ياللى بتالف قصص فى منتداك الجربان هصفعك على قفاك

من نقوش بابل فى القرن السابع بيسكنوا فين

فى الصحراء العربية السورية

زى مانا قولت بالظبط


**the conclusion has been drawn that these kings were Cedarenes, and that  towards the middle of the seventh century B.C. Cedar held the hegemony  among the tribes of the Syro-Arabian desert—the Arabs of the Bible and  of the inscriptions. However, as a certain Ammuladi is called King of  Cedar, while his contemporary Ya'uta' or Uaite' is styled King of the  Arabs, it is probable that the Cedarenes were merely allies of these  kings


**الجزء دا اسمه ايه " الصحراء السورية العربية " اسمها arabia deserta

**hough their name is mentioned till the fifth century A.D. While there is  no doubt that the Cedarenes dwelt in the Syro-Arabian desert, known to  the ancients as Arabia Deserta


**المؤرخ بلينى قال ان قيدار سكنوا فين 

جنب نبايوت

فين

فى الحدود الشمالية للعربية
**
Pliny, in fact, states (Hist. Nat., v, 12) that the Cedrei, who  doubtless are the Cedarenes, were neighbors of the Nabataean. Now before  the Persian period the Nabataeans were settled southeast of Idumsea, on  the northern limits of the Hidjaz, with Egra as their capital


**يبقى هما بيسكنوا فين يا لطخ 
فى الجزء الجنوب الغربى من الصحراء العربية السورية اللى بتقع فى شمال العربية واللى سماها القدماء arabia deserta

**We may therefore conclude that the Cedarenes were located in the  southwestern part of Arabia Deserta, or of the modern Hamad, extending  perhaps into Arabia proper*​*.

قوم المدلس ابن المدلس قال ايه




عن علاقة قيدار بمكة...........................تقول الموسوعة الكاثوليكية:  

أنقر للتوسيع...

وادى فضيحة المسلمين البصمجية الجاهلة الفشلة 

باكبر خازوق لاكبر فضيحة من طقل معاق

جاب كلام يؤيد ما قولناه وكاتب علاقة قيدار بمكة

لو جبتلى سيرة مكة فى الموقع اعلاه تبقى راجل

ولو مجبتش انت عارف انك اصلا ايه ابن مين ؟؟؟

ايوة صح يا حبيبى شطور 

اشف خلق الله اهتك عرض نسله والقى فى المزبلة التاريخية فى منتدى الكنيسة 

انا مينفعش معايا التدليس ابدااااااااااااا
*​*.
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2015)

*ابو محمد السلفى سبق صاحبك العبيط انه نقل كل الكلما دا من الوكبيديا وتم هتك عرضه ولم يرد هنا
وهنا

الواد اللى مسمى نفسه مصرى بعد الفضيحة الاخيرة دى لو عندك ذره كرامة تعتذر عن جهلك وتدليسك وحموريتك 


ومازلت منتظر معاتيه المسلمين ان ياتوا بنص دليل تاريخى يرجع قبيلة الهاشمى الى اسماعيل فى التاريخ 


واحد بيقولى قواميس الكتاب مكتوبة بواسطة اناس مسوقين من الروح القدس وقال ايه مسمينهم " محاورين "

يا اخى روح اقلبوا منتداكم دا منتدى طبيخ وبلاش وجع دماخ جتكم القرف 
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2015)

*بص انا عايزكم تبروزوا المشاركة دى مع باقى الفضايح التانية وتحطوها ضمن البوتريه بتاعكم فى سجل الفضايح اللى تمت على ايدينا فى منتدى الكنيسة

هى فضيحة لا تقل مسخرة عن فضيحة " قيدار " فى الموسوعة الكاثوليكية اللى نقلها الواد المراهق التانى

تخيل ان بالفضيحة دى قضوا على كل احلامهم الوردية واثبتوا ما نريده 

او والله زمبقؤولك كدا كعادتهم بفضل كدبهم وجهلهم وعبثهم على النت علشان يداروا فضايح جهلهم وقعوا نفسهم فى مصيبة


ابو شخة الاول قال

*


> *يوسفيوس وصف استقرار أبناء اسماعيل كالتالي :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
وانا منتظر كلام يوسفيوس اللى قال ان ابناء اسماعيل استقروا فى منطقة تمتد الى بحر الاتيريى فى الجنوب

واحب اقولك لم ولن تجد مثل هذة الوساخات اطلاقا


قام الواد ابو شخة التانى علشان يلحق فضيحة صاحبه قضى على الموضوع من جذوره واثبت اننا نتكلم مع شوية عيال عبيطة اخرهم يعبثوا على النت

*


> *للتذكير فقط من ما ذكره الاخ اسلامي عزي جزاه الله خيرا عن ما قاله يوسيفيس المؤرخ اليهودي
> 
> فمصدره كتاب hagar, ishmael, and abraham’s household in Jesephus'  antiquitates صفحة 189 للكاتب Brigit van der Lans و هو ينقل كلام يوسيفس
> 
> http://www.academia.edu/411648/Hagar...tates_Judaicae*


* 

نذكر القراء الاعزاء اللى اتفضحتوا قدامهم ومن "شخص واحد " فقط قدام منتدى كامل مش عارف يثبت حاجة غير انه بيدلس وبيقدم جهاالات

الواد الجاهل الاول قال ايه

يوسفيوس قال ان ابنااااااااااااااااء اسماااااااااااااااعيل استقروا فى الجنوب الى البحر الاريتريى

وابو شخة التانى نزلنا موقع بيقول انه بيقول نفس كلام اخوه العبيط عزو باسلامو

ولن يجرؤ هذا التافه ان يقتبس من الموقع اعلاه


انتوا عارفين ليه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تعالوا نشوف

ونقدم ليكوا اول حلقات الكاميرا الخفية فى شهر رمضان 

يوسفيوس بيقول ان لما اطردوا ابناء هاجر وابناء قطورة استقروا فى مقاطعات 

ابناء قطورة

ابناء مييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين ؟

قطوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة

قطووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورة

وهثبتلكم بعد شوية انه يقصد زمران بالتحديد من ابناء قطورة

كان فى حيازتهم ايه او سكنوا فين

trogloditis او الكهوف فى العربية فليكس الساحل الجنوب الغربى من الجزيرة العربية

*






*نفس الكلام بالحرف هتلاقيه فى كتاب Abraham, the Nations, and the Hagarites: Jewish, Christian, and Islamic






ومن نفس الكتاب اللى هو اشار ليه بيضربك انت وصاحبك المدلس الكداب الجاهل على قفاك وبيقول ان ابناء اسماعيل ال 12 سكنوا فى المنطقة الواقعة من البحر الاحمر للفرات " زى ما قولنا "





ودا اللى قاله ابراهيم بلينكنسوب فى كتابه Abraham: The Story of a Life

ابناء اسماعيل حسب يوسفيوس استقروا من البحر الاحمر للفرات وسموا قبيلة نبايوت " نسبة لابن اسماعيل "

اما نسله من قطورة فقد  سكنوا فى مناطق الكهوف وجزء من العربية فليكس بالقرب من البحر الاحمر






فريديرك كوك قال ان يوسفيوس قال ان ابناء قطورة استقروا فى الكهوف وجزء من الصحراء فليكس قال ان اسمائهم غير واضحة 

ادى مثلا عن ابن قطورة زمران اللى ممكن يكون هو نفسه رمزام اللى سكن فى نفس المنطقة

دول ابناء اسماعيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ليه يا ولاد الكدابة بتدلسوا على القطيع اللى عندكوا



جاى عبيط يلحق عبيط فضحه

جايب كلام يدينه

عيب يا شوية مدلسين يا نصابين تقولوا ان يوسفيوس قال ان ابناء اسماعيل سكنوا الى الجنوب الى البحر الاريتريى وهو بيتكلم عن ابناء قطورة مش اسماعيل


عايزكم تبروزوا الفضيحة دى ومتنسوهاش طول عمركوا ازاى هيجانكم وضعفكم بيخليكوا كل مشاركة تتدلسوا وتكدبوا وتظهروا جهلكم وافلاسكم

ومازلت منتظر من الكداب المفلس صاحبك كلام يوسفيوس اللى قال فيه

*


> *يوسفيوس وصف استقرار أبناء اسماعيل كالتالي :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*

وان لم يجد _ وهو لن يجد _ فمن حقنا الاصيل ان ننعت هؤلاء المعاقين الجهلة المدلسين بانهم مسلمين كدابين 

بينصروا دينهم بالجهل والكدب
*


----------



## apostle.paul (18 يونيو 2015)

*ولن يقدر احد فى هؤلاء الاطفال الجهلة ان يكدبنى فى حرف واحد قدامته لانى اتكلم حسب التاريخ . التاريخ وفقط . وحسب تاريخهم الاسلامى الذى تنصلوا منه وتنصلوا من الحقيقة اللى عرضها جواد على  الذى دمر اسطورة هذة الخرافة بانتساب محمدهم لاسماعيل واثبت انها مجرد اكاذيب فى اكاذيب صنعها واختلقها بعض العرب الكدابين الجهله بفبركة الاسماء وسرقتها من اليهود 

متدوروش على اى طريق علشان تفلفصوا من الحقيقة

العبث على النت مش هينفعكوا وكل ما تحاولوا تخرجوا من فضيحة هدخلكم فى فضيحة اكبر

فديما الحقيقة بتفضح جهلكم وافلاسكم  
*


----------



## شاهير (5 مارس 2018)

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااه 
اسلامي عزي طلع مدلس ؟! فعلا طلع كوتوموتو من اتباع المدلسين 

 امال عز ه راح فين ؟


----------



## احسان احسان (7 مارس 2018)

ليه بتفكرهم وتنكد عليهم يا شاهير


----------



## شاهير (7 مارس 2018)

اصل حماده عزو  اقصد اسلامه عزو بيقول انه واقف بالمرصاد
مرصاد ايه بعد كده مرصاد التدليس؟! 
لما يعرف يرد الاول وحتي لو كان جه من نسل سمعه برضه 
المحصله واحده واسال الكعب ابن الاشرف وام قرفه


----------



## شاهير (9 مارس 2018)

اضحك اخ احسان
واحد من اتباع المدلسين عامل موضوع بيقول ان بارت مان تحدث عن محمد بطريقه غير مباشره هو ميعرفش بارت مان قال ايه عنهم؟!! 
ههههههههه


----------



## شاهير (9 مارس 2018)

اضحك كما ن يا احسان 
واحد من نفس المدلسين اسمه عكاوي اضاف لطاجن الفته بالثوم  والخل فقال :



> أستاذ التاريخ الأشورى بجامعة أكسفورد أرشيبالد سايس يقول فى كتابه Israel and the Surrounding Nations





> (((
> The Ishmaelites were merchants and traders. They lived on the caravan-road which brought the spices of southern Arabia to Canaan and Egypt, and the trade was largely in their hands. In the history of Joseph we hear of them carrying the balm of Gilead and the myrrh of the south on their camels to Egypt, and in the second century before the Christian era the merchant princes of Petra made their capital one of the wealthiest of Oriental cities )))
> 
> فائدة
> ...




 يا احسان الراجل بيخمن ان مكه كانت موجوده ايام الاسماعيليين !!!


وعايز يثبت كلام أرشيبالد سايس بالعافيه الراجل ماجابش سيرة مكه خالص !!!
ههههههههههه


----------



## شاهير (10 مارس 2018)

سلام رب المجد 

ماذا قيل عن كتاب Asatir 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Asatir 

1-قيل أنه كتاب كاذب يقول أن الفرعون في وقت موسي من سلالة يافث وان الفرعون في زمن يوسف من سلالة أسماعيل .!!
2- لا يوجد دليل علي أن Moses Gaster نقل بالفعل التقاليد الشفهيه الوارده فيه 
3-  العديد من الكتاب السامريين يشيرون فقط إلى مؤلفه على أنه "سيد الأساطير" ، أو "مؤلف الأساطير"


----------



## شاهير (10 مارس 2018)

*الي من يهمه الامر عن موسي جاستر *

*


**
*


----------



## شاهير (10 مارس 2018)

احسان 
ايه رايك ان الفرعون من سلالة اسماعيل؟ من الاساطير السامريه
معني كده ان نبي الاسلام من سلالة فرعون او من الهكسوس 
يعني معني كده ان النسابين الاسلاميين كدابين


----------



## شاهير (12 مارس 2018)

ت*فصيل ما جاء في المشاركه 104 
اود ان اقول انه لا غرابه فيما قيل عن موسي جاستر بانه كاذب 
من كتاب من بابل الي بوش لابراهيم الحارتي صفحة 328
في 7 فبراير سنة 1917 تم عقد الاجتماع الاول للجنه السياسيه اليهوديه او الصهيونيه في منزل الدكتور موسي جاستر بانجلترا 

وفي صفحة 329 يوضح لنا خلاصة الاجتماع 
وهي  تفاصيل البرنامج الصهيوني الذي يمكن ان يتم كقاعده للمفاوضات الرسميه التي تشمل مصير فلسطين 
وارمينيا ومنطقة ما بين النهرين (العراق) ومملكة الحجاز 

هل لاحظتم ( مملكة الحجاز ) مملكة الحجاز الني قال عليها موسي جاستر ان اسماعيل جاء مكه 
فلا غرابه في ان يكون كاذبا كما قالت الويكيبديا  

نفس الكلام موجود في 

http://www.diwanalarab.com/spip.php?article25835 

وايضا موسوعة اليهود واليهوديه لعبد الوهاب المسيري في مجلد 6

سلام المسيح 

*


----------



## شاهير (29 مارس 2018)

الاخوه الاحباء
اقول الصهيونية وليس اليهوديه والذي كان موسي جاستر منهم 
كما بينت في المصادر السابقه انه موالي للصهيونيه التي تزعم ان شبه الجزيره العربيه من الاملاك اليهوديه القديمه 
ولهذا يدعون بان اسماعيل جاء الي بكه وهي الكلمه التي تم تحريفها الي مكه كما اثبت الزميل المحترم    بولس في حواره  
امام معاندي الحق 
تحياتي


----------



## احسان احسان (30 مارس 2018)

ده اصلا موضوع كبير محتاج دراسة متانيه


----------



## احسان احسان (30 مارس 2018)

عندى دراسة تثبت عدم وجود مكة قبل القرن الرابع ساذكرها لك فى وقت فراغى


----------



## شاهير (31 مارس 2018)

احسان احسان قال:


> ده اصلا موضوع كبير محتاج دراسة متانيه



*سلام المسيح 
 أخ إحسان 

  أرجو توضيح كلامك بخصوص أي موضوع تقصد ؟ 

  سلام رب المجد*


----------



## احسان احسان (1 أبريل 2018)

سلامة ونعمة 

بقصد دراسة انساب فرعون وكذلك موضوع مكة ...


----------

